# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) >  ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ιαπωνίας (Ferries of Japan)

## chrb

Τα καινούρια ή τα παλιά rainbow;
Εγώ τα καινούρια δεν τα βρισκω και πολύ όμορφα.

----------


## andreas

Εννοείται τα παλιά!!

----------


## chrb

Σε ποια εταιρία είναι τώρα;

----------


## andreas

Θα σε γελάσω!! Πουλήθηκαν μετά τον παροπλισμό τους και την ακύρωση της αγοράς από την ΑΝΕΚ (μέγιστη χαζομάρα) και λόγω απόστασης δεν έχω νέα.

----------


## chrb

Θα ήταν ότι πρέπει για Ηράκλειο.

----------


## andreas

Mε μια μετασκευή αλλά ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΒΕΝ και με την ταχύτητα που διαθέτουν θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν θραύση σε πολλές γραμμές που εκμεταλεύεται η ΑΝΕΚ όπως: Πάτρα - Βενετία, Πειραιάς - Ηράκλειο, Πειραιάς - Χανιά. Ειδικά στις γραμμές της Κρήτης θα μπορούσαν και να κοντράρουν κάπως περισσότερο (σε καμία περίπτωση όμως να τα κοντράρουν στα ίσα) τα παλάτια στο Ηράκλειο αλλά ειδικά στα Χανιά θα ήταν ταφόπλακα σε κάθε ελπίδα της Attica και της HSW για καλές πληρότητες. Μέγιστη χαζομάρα που δεν ήρθαν κατά τη γνώμη μου το λέω και πάλι.

----------


## Apostolos

Το ομορφότερο Ιαπωνικό του κόσμου κοσμεί πλεόν το λιμάνι του Πειραιά! Να το δούμε και original (ακόμα και τότε ειναι Τ Ε Λ Ε Ι Ο!)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω ότι πρόκειται για το ομορφότερο Ιαπωνικό.

Και να προσθέσω ότι το προτιμώ ασυζητητί με την τωρινή του εμφάνιση, μετά μετασκευής του από την HSW.

¶λλωστε δεν έχω καθόλου καλή γνώμη, όσον αφορά την καλαισθησία των Ιαπώνων στον σχεδιασμό των πλοίων τους (βλέπε Ελυρος).  :Surprised: 
Και για να μην υπάρξει παρεξήγηση, επαναλαμβάνω, *στην αισθητική και μόνο*.

ARIADNE.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Sunflower Ivory & Cobalt... 2 πλοία που ίσως μας απασχολήσουν αφού η σχέση μεγέθους - ταχύτητας - χωρητικότητας ταιριάζουν απόλυτα με τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα! Με Gross tonnage 9,300 τόνους, Ολικό μήκος 153.0μ, Μέγιστό πλάτος 25m, 2 μηχανές 27,000 ίππων, ταχύτητα 22,4 κόμβων και γκαράζ 100 φορτηγών και 100 ΙΧ σίγουρα έχει χαρακτηριστικά που εντυπωσιάζουν! Με γραμμή που δέν θυμίζει απόλυτα Ιαπωνικό, και χώρο για μετασκευή... άπλετο! 
Δεν έχουν πρυμιό καταπέλτη αλλά για εμάς εδώ αυτό το κακό λύνετε σε χρόνο DT! Η εμφάνιση του ίσως μας ξενίζει αλλά με μελετημένες αλλαγές πιστεύω θα έχει μεγάλο σουξέ! Ίσως λίγο στις τσιμινιέρες, ίσως μεγαλύτερα παράθυρα ίσως στην πρύμη.... Παρακάτω παραθέτω διάφορες φώτο του απο το Internet


Sunflower Cobalt
sf cobalt.jpg
sfcobalt.jpg
sfcobalt2.jpg

Sunflower Ivory
sf ivory.jpg
sfivory.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και μερικές ακόμα του Sunflower Ivory

sun f ivory.jpg
Sunflower_Ivory.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ένα link με τους εσωτερικούς του
http://babelfish.altavista.com/babel...n%2fkanki.html

Και ένα με ένα ρεμέτζο τους στο KOBE
http://youtube.com/watch?v=kmSYvCq9FF8

----------


## Apostolos

Και μία φώτο του Ivory σε όμορφα νερά της Ιαπωνίας
ivory.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

Πανέμορφο πλοίο φίλε Απόστολε πραγματικά!!!
Μακάρι να έρθει ενα τέτοιο πλοίο στην Ελλάδα!!Κουκλί!

----------


## Νaval22

Αντε να ετοιμάζουμε σιγά σιγά τα σχέδια μετασκευής του,θα ήθελα να κλείσει αυτός ο πλαινός πρυμνιός καταπέλτης

----------


## manolis m.

tha analavw na sas parousiasw tin eikoniki metaskeui mou pou tha proteina..

----------


## Νaval22

Να φανταστώ με ποιά σινιάλα θα είναι;

----------


## manolis m.

Nai Stefane ...Me tis nel lines...opws fantastikes...stin ekana...anamfisvitita logw megthous ( mikous & platous ) tairiazoun stin nel...epaksioi antikatastates px. tou theofilou as poume pou einai kai pio konta apo pleuras megethous...

----------


## MYTILENE

> tha analavw na sas parousiasw tin eikoniki metaskeui mou pou tha proteina..


Ανυπομονώ να το δώ στα σχέδια σου......αλλά και στο λιμάνι της ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## JASON12345

Του Ταξιάρχη πιο πιθανόν.
Ο   Θεόφιλος αντεχει ακόμα

----------


## manolis m.

sto limani tis mytilinis e ?? eutyxws pou tixainei na eimai latris autou tou nisiou kai etsi tha to kanw me oli mou tin euxaristisi....

----------


## manolis m.

To Hestia einai ws gnwston to trito adelfaki twn dikwn mas S.VENIZELOS k' LEYKA ORI. As kanoume mia syntomi anadromi stin istoria tou.Naupigithike sta Mitsubishi heavy industries to 1993 gia logariasmo tis Higashi Nihon Ferry.Kataskuastike me skopo na eksipiretisei tin grammi Oharai-Muroran 500 miles gia na diplwsei to VICTORY.Kathelkistike stis 8-07-1993 me hull number 979 kai apoperatothike i kataskeui tou stis 18-11-1993.Ws to 2002 paremeine stin idia grammi. Tote metaferetai stin garmmi Oarai-Tomakomai.Meta vgike pros pwlisi kai upriksan fimes pou to ithelan na erxetai ellada me ta siniala tis anek alla katelikse ston giganta Shosen Mitsui Ferry ton genari tou 2007 kai metonmastike se SUNFLOWER FURANO. 

texnika xaraktiristika

Name *HESTIA*
Kataskeui *1993,**Ιαπωνίας.*
Mikos *192 μέτρα*
Platos *29 μέτρα*Max speed *26.21 κόμβoi*
Mihanes *2xPielstick 12pca-2v570* 
Horsepower *35.600 hp*
Epivates *683* 
Cabins *88*
Trucks *154 φορτηγά* 
Cars *77 Ι.Χ*.
Lane m. *1.934*

Simieiwsi. Diethetai perissoters kampines apo ta dyo sister ships tou (88 anti 76) kathws kai mikrotero prwtokollo epivatwn ( 683 anti 700 ).

p0000307.jpg

p0000316.jpg

photo_7d.jpg

image009.jpg

IMG_2001.jpg

----------


## JASON12345

Είναι το τέρτατο μέλος της οικογένειας Ελύρου από  τι κατάλαβα?
Φοβερό πλοίο.
Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά κάτι μου λέει πως είναι καλύτερο από τα τωρινά
Ελληνικοποιημένα.
Είχε το ίδιο όνομα που είχε κάποτε και το ΛΑΤΟ πριν.?

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Γιατί η ΑΝΕΚ δεν αγοραζε αυτο αντί για τον Έλυρο???Ετσι για να είχε τρία ομοια πλοία.

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν έχει καμία σχέση με τον Ελύρο. Αυτός ανήκει στην σειρά, Sunflower Mito, Kirishima & Satsuma. Ακόμα ένα αδελφό (με ομορφότερη τσιμινιέρα) είναι το SF Supporo

4_443572abbd9b65.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Για τον Σοφοκλή.Β και για τα Λευκά Ορη λέω οτι είναι αδελφό πλοιο.

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν απαντησα φίλε σε εσένα αλλα στον μικρό φίλο Jason που φαίνετε δέν έχει θυμάται καλά τα μυνήματα στο φόρουμ  :Smile: 

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showpost.ph...3&postcount=25


Φυσικά και έιναι αδελφό του Σοφοκλή και του Λευκά

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

ΟΚ,Απόστολε!Μήπως έχεις καμιά φώτο της τσιμινιέρας του πλοίου της φωτογραφίας που ανέβασες???

----------


## Apostolos

Φυσικα! Ρωτας κάτι πράματα!

6_14436220a4e2c05.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Πρώτος ο Αποστολος!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Εχεί πολύ σουέλ εκεί στην Ιαπωνία!
6_34362206e3cbb7.jpg

Αλλά κυρίως ωραία σκαριά (δέν με χαλάνε οι καταπέλτες και ας φωνάζετε!)
200501%2F26%2F50%2Fb0054850%5F22314833%2Ejpg.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Συγχαρητήρια Απόστολε!!!Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι αδερφάκι της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΑΡΑΣ μας.Μόνο που στο Αριαδνη τράβηξαν φάλτσα την πλώρη και στην τσιμινιέρα τράβηξαν καμπύλη γραμμή. :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Ναι σαν σκαρί είναι ίδιο κατα 80&#37; Είναι θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε κάτι μεταξυ Σοφοκλή και Αριάδνης. Πάντως είναι κουκλί σκέτο...

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!!!

----------


## manolis m.

loipon gia na kataliksoume kapou meta apo tin sygxisi twn siggenwn ploiwn...exoume kai leme..


1o project 

Hermes - S.Venizelos (1990, 192m x 29m , 26 knots) 
Hercules - Leuka Ori (1992, 192m x 27m , 26 knots)
Hestia - SF. Furrano (1993, 192m x 27m , 24 knots)
Rainbow Bell - Ariadne (1995, 196.5m x 27m, 26 knots)
Rainbow Love - Ocean G.B. V (1996, 196,5m x 27m, 26 knots)
Varuna - SF.Sapporo (1998, 192m x 27m , 25 knots)


2o project 

Sun Flower Kirishima (1993, 186m x 27.5m, 23 knots)
Sun Flower Mito (1993, 186m x 27.5m, 23 knots)
Sun Flower Satsuma (1994, 186m x 27.5m, 23 knots) 
Sun Flower Tsukuba Elyros (1998, 192m x 27m, 23 knots)


an kai stin ousia ola auta apoteloun paralages enos typou ploiou pou ws gennarxi mporoume na orisoume to HERMES nyn. S.Venizelos.

----------


## Appia_1978

Γεια σας,

πριν από λίγο καιρό, άρχισε να με ενδιαφέρει η σχέση συγγενείας, που έχουν τα Γιαπωνέζικα φέρρυ, μεταξύ τους και κάθισα και έφτιαξα το παρακάτω σχεδιάγραμμα.
Σίγουρα θα έχει λάθη και για αυτό, κάθε βοήθεια είναι καλοδεχούμενη!  :Wink: 

- Με μπλε βέλη, σημειώνεται η κατασκευαστική εξέλιξη 
- Τα πλοία που βρίσκονται μέσα σε τετράγωνο, είναι αδερφά
- Τα πλοία με μπλε ονόματα έχουν περάσει από Ελληνικές εταιρείες
- Τα πλοία που ενώνονται μεταξύ τους με πράσινες γραμμές, αποτελούν ξαδέρφια :-)

Υ.Γ.: Για να εμφανιστεί η εικόνα εδώ και όχι μόνο το Link, τι πρέπει να κάνω;

----------


## Appia_1978

Και μια νέα έκδοση της παραπάνω εικόνας, εμπλουτισμένη με ορισμένα στοιχεία από ένα βιβλίο, που έλαβα τυχαίως χτες :mrgreen:

----------


## waterman

ενδιαφέρον link σχετικά με τις γραμμες στην Ιαπωνία

http://www.interq.or.jp/white/ishiyama/e-column35.htm

----------


## Kalloni

Αποστολε σε ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο απο τα γιαπωνεζικα. Θα ηθελα κατα καιρους να δω και αλλους βαπορες. Δηλωνω αμετανοητος φαν των γιαπωνεζικων.

----------


## Apostolos

Δυστηχως δέν εχω πολύ χρόνο... Εν καιρω θα βαλω κι αλλα πλοία (Ερχετε Kiso)

----------


## Apostolos

Αφού κάναμε λόγο για το Virtus για την φίμη αγοράς του απο την Blue Star Ferries ας παραθέσουμε μερικά στοιχεία αυτού και των αδελφών του Virgo & Vega. Θεωρούνται οι απόγονοι των Μυτιλήνη (Vega) και Ροδάνθη (Virgo).

Καθαρά αδελφά είναι τα Virtus & Vega με το Virgo να μην έχει τον έξτρα πλευρικό καταπέλτη στο δεξί μάγουλο της πλώρης.

Στοιχεία για το πλοίο στο γνωστό Miramar

Πάμε και για μερικές φώτο του...

VIRTUS (2).jpgVIRTUS (1).jpgVIRTUS.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Λίγο ομορφότερη η Virgo αφού ο πλωρίος καταπέλτης απουσιάζει και η πλωράκλα δίχνει ακόμα μεγαλύτερη!
VIRGO.jpg

VIRGO (1).jpg

VIRGO (2).jpg

VIRGO (3).jpg

virgo bow.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Αφόυ η ΑΝΕΚ ναύλωσε το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ γιατί δεν αγοράζει και το Sunflower Sapporo να του ρίξει μια ίδια μετασκευή και μετά αφού θα έχει σχεδόν το ίδιο πλοιο να επιστρέψει την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στον νόμιμο ιδιοκτήτη της!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## Ellinis

Γιατί σύντομα τα λεφτά που θα δείνει η ΑΝΕΚ (Βαρδινογιάννης) στην HSW (σύντομα Βαρδινογιάννης) θα πάνε από τη δεξιά τσέπη στην αριστερή. Αν αγόραζε το Sapporo τα λεφτά θα πηγαίναν στην τσέπη ενός Ιάπωνα...

----------


## manolis m.

apostole kata poso
 isxyri einai i fimi auti ????

----------


## Apostolos

Μέχρι στιγμής παραμένει φίμη και μόνο

----------


## Apostolos

Λευκό είναι ομορφότερο...
Εδώ η αδελφούλα που παραμένει ολολευκη μετα τον πρόσφατο δεξαμενισμό της!NEW GOLDEN BRIDGE.jpg
NEW GOLDEN BRIDGE DRY DOCK.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και ενα ταξίδι παρέα με το New Golden Bridge. Απ ότι καταλαβαίνω δέν πολυ γούσταρε ο βιντεολήπτης την απλότητα του πλοιου! Εμεις καραγουστάρουμε!
http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=pctqMZKFW3E

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Αρε καραβάρα!Θα πρότεινα στην Hellenic sea ways να ενδιαφερθεί!:mrgreen:

----------


## noulos

Οπωσδήποτε!
Εδώ δεν ξέρει τι να κάνει το ένα, θα πάρει και δεύτερο!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Εδώ δεν ξέρει τι να κάνει το ένα, θα πάρει και δεύτερο!!!


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Καλόοοοοο. Εξαιρετικό ...βεβαίως, βεβαίως !!!

----------


## konigi

πιστεύω ότι αν το έπαιρνε η Ανεκ και το μετασκεύαζε θα μπορούσε να το διπλαρώσει με τον Έλυρο και να έδιοχνε την Αρίάδνη

----------


## Apostolos

Βρε μανία αυτα τα παιδιά απο την Κρήτη να διώξουν την Αριάδνη!!! Βρε δικιά σας ειναι δέν το ξέρετε??? ΑΝΕΚ ΑΝΕΚ ΑΝΕΚ!

----------


## noulos

> πιστεύω ότι αν το έπαιρνε η Ανεκ και το μετασκεύαζε θα μπορούσε να το διπλαρώσει με τον Έλυρο και να έδιοχνε την Αρίάδνη


Και γιατί να κάνει όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία και να μη βάψει απλά την Αριάδνη λευκή; :lol:

----------


## μιχαλης79

Μην ανησυχεις μα αυτο θα γινει στο τελος...... :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Όποιος αγγίξει την Αριάδνη (ειδικά στην πλώρη) θα του κώψω τον πισινούλη!

----------


## Apostolos

Το πρώτο βίντεο που ανέβασα στο youtube είναι για ένα αγαπημένο πλοίο...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq3Yd1JhvEY

----------


## μιχαλης79

Καλα το λες εσυ,αλλα για να μινει Χανια το πλοιο καπου πρεπει να μπουνε καμπινουλες...
Οποτε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

Ακουτε που σας λέω? Εχει τόσο γκαράζ που έτσι και αλλιώς δέν θα γεμίζει, ας κώψουν απο κει

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Θα σας άρεσε να ήταν η Αριαδνη χωρίς τους πλαϊνους καταπέλτες και με μικροτερη πλώρη???(άποψη) :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kingminos

Αυτό προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω αλλά νομίζουν ότι λέω αρλούμπες.

----------


## Apostolos

Αλλο να λέμε χωρίς καταπέλτες και άλλο να το κάνουμε Ελυρο!
Αυτό το έχουμε ξαναπει ότι θα ήταν ομορφότερη χωρίς τον πλωριό...

----------


## manolis m.

Symfwnw me ton filo apostolo...egw katalava me to post peri metatropis tis ARIDNIS se ELYRO pws tha allazane prumni tha anevazan kai kanena deck epanw tin gefira....25 metra mprosta ton kathrepti klp klp...ligo pio sigkekrimenos tha mporouses na gineis pisteuw..gia apofigi parerminwn..

----------


## noulos

> Θα σας άρεσε να ήταν η Αριαδνη χωρίς τους πλαϊνους καταπέλτες και με μικροτερη πλώρη???(άποψη)


Χωρίς τους καταπέλτες ναι. Αλλά αν της πείραζαν την πλώρη θα ήταν μέγα καραβολατρικό έγκλημα!!! (σύμφωνα με το δικό μου γούστο πάντα)

----------


## Apostolos

Εδω σχέδιο του SF Sapporo ex Varuna

20070505141838.jpg

----------


## kingminos

ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα για να δούμε τους ξάδερφους του ΕΛΥΡΟΥ.
Έχει κάποιος φώτο?

----------


## manolis m.

Sunflower KIRISHIMA, Sunflower MITO &  Sunflower SATSUMA! Ta ploia auta kataskuastikan ta eti 1993-1994 gia logariasmo tis BLUE HIGHWAY LINE (MOL) apo tin Mitsubishi Heavy Industries gia na apotelesoun to antipalo deos sto autokartoriko kathestos pou eixan thesei ta vasilovapora  HERMES (nyn. Sof.Venizelos) HERCULES (nyn. Leuka Ori) HESTIA (nyn. SF Furano) tis Higashi Nihon Ferry! To SF SATSUMA kai to SF KIRISHIMA adelfakia enw i moni tous diafora me to 3 imiadelfo ploio SF MITO einai oi iperkataskeues !Vasizontai sto idio sxediastiko project me HERMES,HERCULES,HESTIA me tis kirioteres diafores metaksi tous na estiazontai sto accomodation! To Sunflower MITO poulithike fetos stin etairia PAN STAR CRUISE FERRY kai ektelei ploes metaksi Iapwnias-Koreas me to onoma PANSTAR SUNNY.

Mia syntomi perigrafi twn kyriwn texnikwn xaraktiristikwn tous

                                                                                                  Name *Sunflower Kirishima*
  Kataskeui *1993,Ιαπωνία.    
*DWT *5790* *koroi* 
Mikos *186 μέτρα*
Platos *27,5 μέτρα*
Max speed *25,5 knots*
Call sign *JG5213                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
*IMO*             9035125*

Name *Sunflower Satsuma*
Kataskeui *1994,Ιαπωνία.  
*DWT *5814**koroi* 
Mikos *186 μέτρα* 
Platos *27,5 μέτρα*
Max speed *25,5 knots * 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Call sign *JG5189                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
*IMO*             9035113 

*Name *Sunflower Mito*
 Kataskeui *1993,Ιαπωνία.  
*GT *12.000 koroi* (iapwnias)                                                                                                                                                                          
DWT *6045* *koroi* 
Mikos *186 μέτρα*
Platos *27,5 μέτρα*
Max speed *25,5 knots
*Call sign *JG5265*
IMO* 9073440*



merikes fwtografies apo ta 3 ploia apo tis selides Wakantsu & Okazy Zone tou iapwnikou internet.

fe00020.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

kai edw i sinexeia me merikes fwto apo to SF Satsuma kai mia apo to SF Kirishima !

13710.jpg
200704_19_49_d0016949_232838.jpg

----------


## kastro

Μπράβο Μανώλη έχες και άλλα Γιαπονέζικα;

----------


## manolis m.

osa mporw perrisotera file kastro..  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sunflower

Μανώλη τρομερες οι φωτόμε τα ξαδερφακια του ΕΛΥΡΟΥ.... Μπράβο!!!!!!!!
Και από 'μένα ενα διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο του SUNFLOWER SATSUMA....

----------


## .voyager

> Μανώλη τρομερες οι φωτό με τα ξαδερφακια του ΕΛΥΡΟΥ...


Περισσότερο είναι ξαδέρφια με τα Hestia, Hercules & Hermes (εξελιξή τους είναι με μεγαλύτερο ξενοδοχειακό, σωστά; ), παρά με το Έλυρος που ήταν σχεδόν Ro/Ro.

----------


## manolis m.

File mou voyager i mitsunishi ta entasei ola sto idio sxediastiko project ara dikaiologimena ta eipe o filos sunflower ksadelfia..!!!

----------


## .voyager

Mανώλη, σ' ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση. Το έχω καταλάβει, απλά το Sun Flower Tsukuba απέκλινε περισσότερο από αυτά ακριβώς λόγω ξενοδοχειακού (τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά). 
Κρίμα που δύσκολα εντοπίζονται pics από Ιαπωνικά πλοία στο διαδίκτυο, πάντως  :Sad:

----------


## manolis m.

file mou Voyager kai o elyros sto idio sxediastiko project anhkei apla exei diafora stis yperkataskeues to accomodation..

----------


## heraklion

Ο Έλυρος όμως κατασκευάστηκε τέσσερα χρόνια αργότερα.

----------


## manolis m.

opws kai to varuna (nyn. SF SAPPORO) ..iTAN ta teleutaia tis seiras...

----------


## .voyager

> file mou Voyager kai o elyros sto idio sxediastiko project anhkei apla exei diafora stis yperkataskeues to accomodation..


Nαι βρε Μανώλη, το έχω παρατηρήσει και μου το έξήγησες 2 φορές!! :lol:

----------


## manolis m.

vasika den proseksa kala..auto pou eipes..!!

----------


## sunflower

Μια φωτό του SUNFLOWER SATSUMA 
200702_05_49_d0016949_23521686.jpg

Και μια φωτό του SUNFLOWER KIRISHIMA και από πίσω να το ακολουθεί το MEGA EXPRESS FIVE ως PHOENIX EXPRESS...
200712_02_49_d0016949_22212393.jpg

----------


## sunflower

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση Μανώλη μου!!!! Πολύ ωραία τα στοιχεία που μας έδωσες...  :Very Happy:

----------


## apollo_express

Δεν πρέπει να είναι η Αριάδνη γιατί ο καταπάλτης της Αριάδνης είναι στην αριστερή μεριά και επιπλέον το φουγάρο δε μοιάζει και τόσο.

----------


## sunflower

ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ!!!!

Το πλοίο που εμφανίζεται πίσω είναι το MEGA EXPRESS FIVE πρώην PHOENIX EXPRESS καθώσ επισης δεν εχει παραπετο στην πλωρη του.

----------


## sylver23

εχω προβλημα που σαι αυτη την φωτο με τραβαει κατι??μαρεσει παρα πολυ.ασχετο

----------


## scoufgian

α ρε ψυχη μου μετασκευες ,που εχουν να γινουν τα επομενα χρονια.......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## darkman16

Eνα τετοιο πρεπει να φερει η ΑΝΕΚ.!!!! με μια μετασκευη θα μοιαζει πιο πολυ στα champion!!!
Παιδια παντος το accomodation μοιαζει πολυ με του προμυθεα που ειχαν οι μινωικες

----------


## sunflower

Αυτή για τον άπαιχτο moderator Leo....

500hamanasu.jpg

----------


## heraklion

> α ρε ψυχη μου μετασκευες ,που εχουν να γινουν τα επομενα χρονια..........


Μην το λες φίλε scoufgian. Αυτά τα πλοία έφτασαν ήδη 15 χρονων.

----------


## scoufgian

> Μην το λες φίλε scoufgian. Αυτά τα πλοία έφτασαν ήδη 15 χρονων.


μια χαρα ηλικια εχουν φιλε heraklion.εδω εχουμε σκυλοπνιχτες 35 ετων ,στα 15χρονα θα κολησουμε?

----------


## manolis m.

Wraia ta leei o filkos Scoufgian...file heraklion poso itan to IONIAN QEEN otan ta pirame ?? 16 xr.  gia thimisou...opws kai to ionian king...13 xr..i ARIADNE 12 xr....to Hestia pou ppige na parei i ANEK apo tin iapwnia itan tou 1993...ara 14 xr..tha itan otan erxotan..!!

----------


## manolis m.

Gia tin anek akougontousan gia mia periodo auta ta dyo panemorfa ploia..an den kanw lathos itan i periodos prin agorastei o Elyros!!

----------


## .voyager

Mανώλη, έχουν τεθεί προς πώληση ποτέ δηλαδή;

----------


## kastro

> Gia tin anek akougontousan gia mia periodo auta ta dyo panemorfa ploia..an den kanw lathos itan i periodos prin agorastei o Elyros!!


Πριν αγοραστεί ο Έλυρος η Ανέκ έκανε έκανε προσπάθειες να αγοράσει το τρίτο αδερφό των Σοφοκλή-Λευκά όρη πρώιν HESTIA νυν SUN FLOWER FURANO αλλά επειδή μάλλον δεν ξέρω και καλά ήταν πολύ ακριβό αγόρασε το SUN FLOWER TSUKYBA.

----------


## manolis m.

Ama deis ton efoplisti tou dekemvri tou 2006 tha deis pws tote milaei gia to HESTIA -SF FURANO !! I agora alase nwris kai mexri to kalokairi tou 2007 opou agorastike o elyros eixan mesolavisei 7 mines opou epaizan diafora onomata gia tin anek!!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Απλά πανέμορφο βαπόρι.....ελπίζω να το δούμε κάποια στιγμή στα νερά μας  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν υπάρχουν τέτοια σκαριά στην Ιαπωνία μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι ψάχνουμε στην Ευρώπη???

200804_29_50_b0054850_20342023.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

H fwtografia sou file apostole einai lathos!! to ploio pou apeikonizei einai ena ek twn SUISEN/ZUZURAN!! Ksexases ta iapwnezika apostole nomizw stin ispania..xexe :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

Εγω πιστεωο οτι αν η hsw "χτυπησει" το αδελφακι της Αριαδνης και την διπλαρωσει στην γραμμη πειραιας-χανια με τα χρωματα παντα της hsw θα αφανιζε τον ελυρο.τι να πρωτοκανει μωρε το καραβι μονο του?τι να σου κανει το λατω διλα του?ενω με τα αδελφακια rainbow στην γραμμη δεν τα πιανει ουτε το φεστος παλλας.θα ηταν κινηση φαρμακι στην ανεκ...αλλα δυστυχως οσο ο κυριος γιαννης εχει το 30κατι% της hsw δεν προκειται...α ρε Λασκαριδη μας εκαψες.....και λιγα λογια για το βαπορι ετσι?σκαρι σαν και αυτο δεν υπαρχει!δεν λεω αν της εβγαζαν τους πλαινους καταπελτες και τους εβαζαν πισω θα ηταν πολυ πιο κουκλα αλλα ενταξει μωρε....και παλι ομορφη ειναι!α και κατι αλλο,τα χρωματα της ανεκ δεν της πανε καθολου.το καραβι γενηθηκε για τα χρωματα της hsw!τελος!

----------


## manolis m.

Twra pou mallon tha to parei i Anek teleiwnei ta paramythei file m....

----------


## Ergis

μπα δεν το βλεπω....δεν εχει λεφτα για αγορες...18,1 εκ ευρω ζημια εχει φετος στο πρωτο 6μηνο....

----------


## manolis m.

Den exei lefta gia agores ???? Eisai sigouros ??? gia koita ligo edw....http://http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/...t=20715&page=8

----------


## Ergis

den mpro na tin anoikso ti leei;;

----------


## manolis m.

I anek stelnei se liges imeres plirwma gia paralavi neou vapora apo tin Iapwnia agnwstou tautotitos vevaia..alla se diastaseis Elyrou panw katw...

----------


## Ergis

les na einai to love;;den exei akoustei pados tipota gia nees agores...polla anoigmata kanei o john kai ha tin patisei...

----------


## heraklion

Μάλλον το SUNFLOWER SAPPORO θα είναι.

----------


## Ergis

pou to ksereis;;;oraio einai,kati anamesa se elyros kai sofoklis venizelos

----------


## Leo

Είστε βέβαιοι ότι γράφετε στο σωστό θέμα, σωστά πράγματα?
 Για δείτε λίγο την επικεφαλίδα τι λέει??

----------


## Ergis

me ton manoli m eixame mia diafonionia gia to an i anek agorasei telika to rainbow love alla edo o filos leei oti einai to sapporo sunflower...ego pados avrio i methavrio anevaino athina kai an to petuxo to ariadne STON PEIAIA THA TO TARAKSO STIS FOTO OPOTE na eiste oloi proetoimasmenoi gia polu uliko.mipos gnorizei kanenas sas mexri pote tha einai navlomeno stin anek;;;to kitrino den tou paei re katholou....

----------


## heraklion

Δεν είπα ότι είναι το SUNFLOWER SAPPORO, είπα μάλλον θα είναι αυτο.

----------


## agnostos

> μπα δεν το βλεπω....δεν εχει λεφτα για αγορες...18,1 εκ ευρω ζημια εχει φετος στο πρωτο 6μηνο....


Δεν ξερω εαν εχεις ενημερωθει αλλα εχει κανει αυ3ηση κεφαλαιου >100.000.000 Ε οποτε κατι παιρνει...  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

> me ton manoli m eixame mia diafonionia gia to an i anek agorasei telika to rainbow love alla edo o filos leei oti einai to sapporo sunflower...ego pados avrio i methavrio anevaino athina kai an to petuxo to ariadne STON PEIAIA THA TO TARAKSO STIS FOTO OPOTE na eiste oloi proetoimasmenoi gia polu uliko.mipos gnorizei kanenas sas mexri pote tha einai navlomeno stin anek;;;to kitrino den tou paei re katholou....


για να μην τα ξαναλεμε.κοιτα συνηθισε το με τΑ σινιαλα της ανεκ .το γιατι εχει γραφτει στα καταλληλα θεματα

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Αυτά τα δύο κουκλιά με μια μετασκευή τύπου Έλυρου ή Αριάδνης ή ακόμα κάτι καλύτερο ε3ωτερικά και φυσικά στο εσωτερικό κομμάτι κάτι αντίστοιχο με τα Superfast θα ισοπεδώσουν τα πάντα είτε ενγχώρια έιτε Ελλάδα-Ιταλία......γνώμη μου πάντα......

----------


## manolis m.

Ayta ta dyo ploia kai xwris na allaksoun ypervolika ekswterika kai mono eswtrika ftinei gia na ta isopedwsoun ola opws les..

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Ayta ta dyo ploia kai xwrios na allaksoun ypervolika ekswterika kai mono eswtrika ftinei gia na ta isopedwsoun ola opws les..


Δεν θα διαφωνήσω....απλά ίσως χρειαστούν περισσοτερες καμπίνες ή οτιδήποτε αλλό σε αυτόν τον τομέα.......γι'αυτο το είπα  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## agnostos

Να και μια περατζαδα στο ενα εκ των δυο... :Wink: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cf3CRzQZL-k&NR=1

----------


## manolis m.

Po..mia eswteriki metaskui pou tha faei auto...teleia...

----------


## manolis m.

As doume merikes phwto tou ploiou mias kai paizei gia elliniki etairia....!! (okazy zone)
fe00006.jpg
n%20varuna1.jpg
varuna332.jpg
n%20varuna3.jpg

----------


## kastro

> Εχεί πολύ σουέλ εκεί στην Ιαπωνία!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5220
> 
> Αλλά κυρίως ωραία σκαριά (δέν με χαλάνε οι καταπέλτες και ας φωνάζετε!)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5221


Στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία του Απόστολου φαίνεται πόσο περιποιημένο είναι χωρίς καθόλου σκουριά,επείσης έχω ακούσει από κάπου ότι είναι στην Ιαπωνία δεκαοχτώ (18) μήνες παροπλισμένο.

----------


## manolis m.

Kai edw me tin kainourgia tou foresia...ws sunflower Sapporo..!Ontws vriskete 18 mines paroplismeno...Mallon perimenei ton Ellina agorasti tou!

945a7bd18af96a.jpg
4_743572acc3b056.jpg
4_1043572adbd4d53.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Sophocles V φτυστός...Μόνο στην τσιμινιέρα διαφέρουν!!!

----------


## manolis m.

File Speedkiller poli swstos! An kai apo tin alli fernei kai se Aridane..!Genikws ola auta moiazoun mias kai anikoun sto idio sxediastiko protupo!

----------


## manolis m.

To sunflower Mito ws Panstar Sunny...(okazy zone)
1189606810_2.jpg

----------


## samurai

Πρόκειται για βαπόρι που δανείζεται στοιχεία απο δυο σειρές πλοίων.
Καθρέπτη, κομοδέσιο απο σειρά ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣΒ. και πλώρη, φουγάρο απο ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ. Μεταγενέστερης κατάσκευής (1998). Μάλλον το καλοβλέπει η ΑΝΕΚ. ΌΜΩς ενδέχεται να του μεταφέρουν καθρέπτη, κάτι που πιθανώς θα χαλούσε αυτό το υπέροχο βαπόρι. Ελπίζω να το δούμε εδω, αλλά με οχι τέτοιες ριζικές αλλαγές  :Smile:

----------


## samurai

Στη φώτο του SUNFLOWER, το βαπόρι που ακολουθεί δεν είναι το PHOENIX EXPRESS, αλλά το MIYAZAKI EXPRESS κατασκευής 1996. Πρόκειται για εξίσου φοβερό βαπόρι με εξαιρετική πλώρη και όκια που ξεχωρίζουν. Έχει αδελφάκι το0 OSAKA EXPRESS και δουλεύουν για τη χρεωκοπημένη Marine Express. Μάλλον θα πουληθούν και μακάρι να έρθουν Ελλάδα, διότι έχουν ιδανικές διαστάσεις 170Χ25Χ6, (11.500 grt) και ταχύτητα 25,5 κόμβους.
Για την ιστορία το αδελφό του PHOENIX EXPRESS είναι το PACIFIC EXPRESS.  :Smile:

----------


## plori

Το καράβι είναι πολύ όμορφο και φανταστείτε να το αγοράσει κάποιος Έλληνας το πόσο όμορφο θα γίνει.Αλήθεια το ενδιαφέρον για την αγορά του πλοίου, απο ποιόν υπάρχει;. :Confused:

----------


## kastro

> Το καράβι είναι πολύ όμορφο και φανταστείτε να το αγοράσει κάποιος Έλληνας το πόσο όμορφο θα γίνει.Αλήθεια το ενδιαφέρον για την αγορά του πλοίου, απο ποιόν υπάρχει;.


Από ΑΝΕΚ αλλά μάλλον το Αριάδνη θα είναι.
Και η ΝΕΛ αν μπορούσε κάτι θα έκανε.

----------


## kapas

> Από ΑΝΕΚ αλλά μάλλον το Αριάδνη θα είναι.
> Και η ΝΕΛ αν μπορούσε κάτι θα έκανε.


τι εννοεις φιλε kasto για το αριαδνη?

----------


## Speedkiller

> Και η ΝΕΛ αν μπορούσε κάτι θα έκανε.



Παραείναι μεγάλο για την ΝΕΛ συν του οτι η ΝΕΛ δεν έχει λεφτά να βγάλει το μάτι της...Για αγορά πλοίου είναι???:twisted:

----------


## manolis m.

kastro pws tha mpei to SunFlower Furano stin Xio ???? Me mikos 192 metra...ase pou einai kai panakrivo gia na to parei i Nel!

----------


## kastro

> Παραείναι μεγάλο για την ΝΕΛ συν του οτι η ΝΕΛ δεν έχει λεφτά να βγάλει το μάτι της...Για αγορά πλοίου είναι???:twisted:






> kastro pws tha mpei to SunFlower Furano stin Xio ???? Me mikos 192 metra...ase pou einai kai panakrivo gia na to parei i Nel!


Εννοώ ότι η ΝΕΛ αν μπορούσε θα αγόραζε καινούργιο πλοίο γενικ,όχι απαραίτητα αυτό.

----------


## manolis m.

Ante na ta douem kat dw meria!! Ontws fantastika ploia!!

----------


## manolis m.

> Το καράβι είναι πολύ όμορφο και φανταστείτε να το αγοράσει κάποιος Έλληνας το πόσο όμορφο θα γίνει.Αλήθεια το ενδιαφέρον για την αγορά του πλοίου, απο ποιόν υπάρχει;.


Apo tin Anek ap oti legetai!

----------


## agnostos

Ναι και το Hamanasu (νην Οριον) μετα την μετασκευη πλησιαζει την μεσογειο...:mrgreen:

----------


## heraklion

> Ναι και το Akashia (νην Οριον) μετα την μετασκευη πλησιαζει την μεσογειο...:mrgreen:


Το φουγάρο είναι πολύ στο κέντρο.

----------


## manolis m.

Para poli kali idea..me iges paremvaseis tha einai koukli!

----------


## samurai

Φίλε Μανώλη φώτο Hamanasu αφιέρωμένες σε σένα :Smile: 

HAMANASU 2004 2.jpg

060108-1056221.jpg

15_144f430092280c.jpg

----------


## agnostos

Να κανω μια ερωτηση... στην Ιαπωνια δεν εχουν ιδεα τι 8α πει υδραυλικα συστηματα (βλεπε καταπελτες)  :Confused:

----------


## kastro

Πως και δεν έχει πλωρινό καταπέλτη;Πάντως μετασκευάζεται εύκολα σε επιβατικό.

----------


## manolis m.

> Να κανω μια ερωτηση... στην Ιαπωνια δεν εχουν ιδεα τι 8α πει υδραυλικα συστηματα (βλεπε καταπελτες)





> Πως και δεν έχει πλωρινό καταπέλτη;Πάντως μετασκευάζεται εύκολα σε επιβατικό.


Kala as eixame emeis tetaoia ploia stin Ellada kai as min eixan katapeltes me mpoukales! Exoun to pio ekseligmeno systima prowsis stin kosmo stin katigoria tous!
Kastro epivatigo einai idi! Den einai Ro/Ro!

----------


## manolis m.

Samurai se euxaristw poli gia tis panemorfe fwtografies!

----------


## samurai

Και μερικές φώτο απο το εσωτερικό του πανέμορφου γίγαντα. Αφιερωμένες στο φίλο Μανώλη :Smile:

----------


## agnostos

Καλα η πλωρη ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!!! :Cool:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

η πρωτη φωτο ειναι σουπερ !
η πλωραρα δαμαζει τα κυματα !

----------


## manolis m.

Ta kimata pou ta eides na damazonati apo tin plwri ??? Poli omorfes phwtografies ! Se euxarsitw gia tin afierwsi file Samurai!

----------


## dimitris

Ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες αλλα δεν βλεπω την πηγη τους... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## manolis m.

An den kanw lathos oi phwto autes einai apo to Ocazy  zone kathws kai to onoma alla kai oi phwto deixnoun pros ta ekei!

----------


## samurai

Πράγματι φίλε Μανώλη είναι το Okazy Zone.  :Smile:

----------


## samurai

Μια που μιλάμε για ξένους βάπορες σε αυτό το post, δεν θα πρέπει να μας λείπουν και τα εντυπωσιακά αδελφά LILAC & YUUKARI (2002) της θρυλικής Shin Nihonkai Ferry.
Πρόκειται για δυο πανέμορφα θηρία που ναυπηγήθηκαν στα Ishikawajima Harima H.I. στη Γιοκοχάμα το 2002. Οι διαστάσεις τους είναι 199,9Χ26,5Χ6,93m, ενώ το γιαπωνέζικο grt 18.225 tons. Διαθέτουν 2 8κυλινδρες DU-SEMT Pielstick 8PC40L συνολικής ισχύος 28.824 BHP και ταξιδεύουν με υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 22,7 κόμβων. Στα δοκιμαστικά έβγαλαν 25,09 κόμβους! Η κατανάλωση των δυο αυτών γιγάντων με τη φοβερή γάστρα - κρατηθείτε - είναι μόλις 3,4 t/h, δηλαδη 82t/24h. 10 τόνους+ λιγότερο απο τον δικό μας ΕΛΥΡΟ.
Στους εξαιρετικούς κοινόχρηστους χώρους τους φιλοξενούν 892 επιβάτες εκ των οποίων οι 414 σε κρεβάτια. Ενώ για αυτούς φροντίζουν 60 άτομα πλήρωμα.
Τα γκαράζ των γιγάντων διαθέτουν 1460 γραμμικά μέτρα ικανά να χωρέσουν 146 12μετρα φορτηγά και 58 Ι.Χ.
Οι βάπορες αυτοί διαθέτους επίσης προπέλες μεταβλητού βήματος, πτερύγια ευσταθείας και 3 πανίσχυρα προπελάκια. Δυο πλώρα και ενα πρύμα.
Εκτελούν κυκλικά δρομολόγια στη γραμμή "Otaru - Niigata" των 380 ν.μ.
Πρόκειται για βαπόρια που μόνο Ιάπωνες μπορούν να χτίσουν και αποτελούν πραγματικά κοσμήματα. Όσοι πιστοί της Shin Nihοnkai προσέλθετε.... :Smile: 
lilac 2002.jpg

lilac at otaru.jpg

yuukari 2002.jpg

yuukari leaving niigata.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Na kai alli mia....gia ton Samurai...
4_142982277c81ff.jpg

----------


## plori

Πάρα πολύ όμορφα σκαριά , δίνουν σε ένα καραβολάτρη να το βλέπει ώρες ατελείωτες!!!!!

----------


## manolis m.

Kai edw 2 alles apo tous pargamtika dyo panemorfous vapores!
1169042026-1380.jpg
yuukari_060717_1.jpg

----------


## Leo

Θα παρακαλέσω για πολλοστή φορά, κουραστικό μεν αλλά, να αναφέρονται οι πηγές των φωτογραφιών σας.... Κάπου τις βρίσκετε άρα λοιπόν είναι πανεύκολο να το γράφετε. Δεν είναι δυνατό να συνεχιστεί αυτό το ανεξέλεγκτο ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών. Πρέπει να σεβόμαστε τουσ κανόνες τουσ φορουμ που μας φιλοξενεί και να μην γίνεται καμιά κατάχρηση....
Πηγή: link είναι απαραίτητα. Φωτογραφίες χωρίς πηγή θα διαγράφονται απο εδώ και πέρα. Πηγή: google και ιντερνετ δεν θα είναι δεκτά

----------


## BULKERMAN

ΤΙ ΒΑΠΟΡΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ??
ΣΑΝ ΛΑΤΡΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΤΩΝ ΙΑΠΩΝΕΖΙΚΩΝ ΡΑΝΑΜΑΧ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΩΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΓΑ ΤΟΥΣ!!

----------


## manolis m.

Kai mia kataplwri gia ton Leo! 
13_343e159d84ad35.jpg
Pigi Ocazy Azone!

----------


## aegina

8a i8ela na pros8esw oti koitaza ta texnika xaraktiristika tou...Giaponeziko ploio alla EVRWPAIKI TEXNOLOGIA koitaxte kalitera to mixanika... :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ και χρόνια ακούω οτι η VARUNA θα έρθει στην Ελλάδα... Ας το θαυμάσουμε λίγο στην πατρίδα των ναυτικών σκαριών (πλεον)

----------


## nippon

Αγαπητοι καραβολατρες, Θα μου επιτρεψετε να σας κανω ενα μικρο αφιερωμα σε μερικα  μικρα φερρυ απο την χωρα του ανατελλοντος ηλιου!! Πιστευω οτι θα τα συμπαθησετε!! Και ελπιζω να εχετε την υπομονη να τα απολαυσετε και ειναι αφιερωμενα σε ολους εσας!! Λοιπον παμε παρακατω!!
Το Ferry Azusa.  www.wakanatsu.com/photo/ferryazusa.html
To Ferry Katsuragi. www.wakanatsu.com/photo/ferrykatsuragi.html
To Ferry Kumano. www.wakanatsu.com/photo/ferrykumano.html (ειναι νομιζω ακομα προς πωληση).
Το Ferry Genkai. www.wakanatsu.com/photo/ferrygenkai.html
To Ferry Sazan. www.wakanatsu.com/photo/ferrysazan.html
To Ferry Tayio. www.wakanatsu.com/photo/ferrytaiyo.html
To Ferry Chikoushi. www.wakanatsu.com/photo/ferrychikushi.html
To Ferry New Koshiki. www.wakanatsu.com/photo/ferrynewkoshiki.html
To Akatsuki 2. www.wakanatsu.com/photo/akatsuki2.html
To Ise Maru.www. wakanatsu.com/photo/isemaru.html
Εδω απο αριστερα,funekichimurase2.lolipop.jp/ajoyful/img/16392.jpg πανω σειρα ειναι Εhime, Sakura, Oita.  Και τελος ενα μικρο δωρο εκπληξη! Για ριξτε μια ματια! funekichimurase2.lolipop.jp/ajoyful/img/16348.jpg 
  Ελπιζω να σας αρεσε

----------


## .voyager

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον!!
Μοιάζουν αρκετά ορισμένα μεταξύ τους, επίσης με τον προ μετασκευής Κοραή και το Ελύτης, καθώς και με πολλά πρώην ιαπωνικά-νυν ελληνικά μικρά ferries. Κάποια από αυτά θα τα δούμε και στα νερά μας κάποτε...

----------


## Apostolos

Ωραίος ο φίλος ο Nippon!
Εχω περάσει ατελείωτες ώρες στο site του φίλου Murase αλλα το 2ο πόστερ δεν το ειχα βρει. Πραγματικά φοβερος ο Ανεμος ως Ferry Muroto...

----------


## BULKERMAN

πολυ ενδιαφερον το ferry katsuragi !!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Έχει πουληθεί σε Κινέζους φίλε!

----------


## TOM

Νομιζω πως το ferry kumano ειναι αδελφακι του αρτεμισσια.Επισης το ferry katsuragi εχει διαστασεις 108x17.50 ,το ferry new koshiki 73x13.20 ,το ferry katsuragi 108x17.50 και το akatsuki 2 99x15.80[αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με].

----------


## nippon

Μια εξαιρετικη φωτο απο το Murase! Το New Golden Bridge V  με τα νεα του χρωματα! http://funekichimurase2.lolipop.jp/a.../img/16577.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Διατηρεί μέρος των χρωμάτων της Kyuetsu Ferry. Mακάρι να το ΄χαμε κι αυτό...

----------


## nippon

Ποτε δεν ξερεις, καποιος καποτε στο μελλον να μας το φερει εδω!

----------


## Ergis

Για ριξτε μια ματια εδω....

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Για ριξτε μια ματια εδω....


 τι εγινε πωλειται??? :Razz: στην ΑΝΕΚ γρηγορα! :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

κακο να μην εχει...........

----------


## MF2000gr

Και που φραγκο για βαπορι ρε παιδια. Τωρα εβγαλε αποτελεσματα. Αμα κανει κι αλλη ΑΜΚ μπορει. Αλλιως κλαφτα Ιωαννη. Ασε που αν ειναι να παρει αυτο παιρνει και το Αριαδνη που το χει στα ποδια της. Και τσαμπα κιολας μια εταιρια ειμαστε αλλωστε.  :Wink:

----------


## hsw

μήπως μιλάμε για το "υπό αγορά" πλοίο που θα δρομολογηθεί μαζί με την Αριάδνη στα Δωδεκάνησα τον Οκτώβριο;;; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ergis

λες..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΗ Η ΓΟΗΤΕΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΑ.(ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ)

----------


## kapas

οπως εχει πει και ο φιλος αποστολος πιο πανω, πολλα εχουν ακουστει για το varuna, οπως το οτι θα το αγορασει η ανεκ... υπαρχει καποιο νεο σχετικα με αυτο?? και κατι αλλο που ειχε ακουστει ειναι οτι καποια περιοδο ηταν παροπλισμενο...ειναι ακομα?? ισχυει κατι τετοιο??

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εύχομαι αυτήν την εικόνα να την δούμε σε λίγα χρόνια στον Πειραιά.... ( Το αδερφό του Αριάδνη μαζί με το SUNFLOWER FURANO.)*

----------


## kapas

> *Εύχομαι αυτήν την εικόνα να την δούμε σε λίγα χρόνια στον Πειραιά.... ( Το αδερφό του Αριάδνη μαζί με το SUNFLOWER FURANO.)*


φιλε μου δεν ειναι ακριβως αδερφο, ειναι ξαδερφο και μαλιστα οχι μονο με την αριαδνη αλλα με τον ελυρο, τα λευκα ορη και τον σοφοκλη... για πιο πολυ "ξεμπερδεμα" :Razz:  ριξε μια ματια σε ενα post του φιλου manolis m. στην 2η σελιδα σε αυτο το θεμα :Wink:   το μονο που θα με χαλασει παντως (και αυτη ειναι η αληθεια δυστυχως) ειναι το οτι αν ερθει στην ελλαδα θα χαλασει η πανεμορφη πλωρακλα του....αλλα κατσε να ερθει πρωτα.... :Razz:

----------


## giorgos_249

> φιλε μου δεν ειναι ακριβως αδερφο, ειναι ξαδερφο και μαλιστα οχι μονο με την αριαδνη αλλα με τον ελυρο, τα λευκα ορη και τον σοφοκλη...


 *Αν μιλάς για το δεύτερο πλοίο ομολογώ ότι αυτό δεν το ήξερα. Ευχαριστώ.*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Οχ παιδιά χίλια συγγνώμη , έκανα λάθος το link . Αυτό θέλω να δω στον Πειραιά. Το δεύτερο πλοίο για το οποίο μιλάω παραπάνω εικονίζεται στο αμέσως προηγούμενο λινκ.*

*Πηγή http://www41.tok2.com/*

----------


## nippon

Το vEGA με τα νεα χρωματα του(Silver Ferry) στο Tomakomai http://okazyzone.com/photogallery/ka...6/IMG_1341.JPG

----------


## diagoras

ετσι οπως ειναι δεμενα μου θυμιζει την γωνια της ανεκ στον πειραια,ωραια θα ηταν να τα βλεπαμε αυτα τα βαπορια με σινιαλα της ανεκ για κρητη μαζι με αριαδνη και ελυρο

----------


## Apostolos

Πράγματι όμορφο και καταπληκτικό πλοίο αλλα ώς ότου κλείσει την 15ετία και το πουλήσουν οι Ιάπωνες δεν χτυπάει κάποιος το πρώτο New Akashia (πλεόν Utopia) του που πουλιέται?
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/new_hamanasu_1987.htm

----------


## heraklion

Το Hamanasu-Utoria ήταν αυτό που αντικατέστησε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ? :Confused:

----------


## konigi

Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν πως μετά το τέλος της θερινής περιόδου, ένα εκ των δυο αδελφών πρόκειται να αγορασθεί απο Ελληνική εταιρία και να έρθει στα νερά μας!!!αν ξέρει κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω ας μας ενημερώσει!!!ευχαριστώ

----------


## manolis m.

Δεν μας λες και εμας αυτες τις πληροφοριες να τις αξιολογησουμε γτ οποιος τις διαδιδει δεν εχει συναισθηση του τι λεει και περι τινος προκειται...Τα χρηματικα ποσα ειναι δυσθεωρατα παιδια !!

----------


## kapas

> Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν πως μετά το τέλος της θερινής περιόδου, ένα εκ των δυο αδελφών πρόκειται να αγορασθεί απο Ελληνική εταιρία και να έρθει στα νερά μας!!!αν ξέρει κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω ας μας ενημερώσει!!!ευχαριστώ





> Δεν μας λες και εμας αυτες τις πληροφοριες να τις αξιολογησουμε γτ οποιος τις διαδιδει δεν εχει συναισθηση του τι λεει και περι τινος προκειται...Τα χρηματικα ποσα ειναι δυσθεωρατα παιδια !!


 μακαρι να ειναι αυτο που νομιζω.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## manolis m.

με μπερδευεις καπα....!! χεχε !!

----------


## Rocinante

Μια ενδιαφερουσα εξελιξη ειχαμε τις τελευταιες μερες στο AIS που σιγουρα θα ενθουσιασει τους φιλους των Ιαπωνικων.
Sunflower Kirishima λοιπον.
Και οχι μονο..... :Wink: 

kirishima.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Τελαυταία πήρε φωτιά το ΑΡ cage αλλα το σβήσανε...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfUiV...eature=related

----------


## Apostolos

Τα πανέμορφα επιβατηγά της Hankyu Ferry ειναι προς πώληση!!!! 2 πραγματικά εντυπωσιακά πλοία που θα κάναν θραυση σε μεγάλες γραμμές της Ελλάδας. Τα κύρια χαρακτηριστικά τους ειναι τα κάτωθι:
 
RE: ' 91 JAP BUILT CAR/PAX FERRY ' NEW NAGATO' ' NEW AKASHI' FOR SALE/ REMINDERName  of Vessel  : i) NEW NAGATO
                              ii) NEW AKASHI
Bulit                    : i) Jan, 1991 at Kanda Shipbuilding,  Japan
                             ii) Mar, 1991 at Kanda  Shipbuilding, Japan
Kind of Vessel  :  Car Passenger Ferry
Class                    : JG Coastal
GRT                      : 14,988
DWT                      : 5,155.86
L/B/D                    : 185.5 / 26.8 /9.4 m
Accommodation
-Passenger          : 895 persons
 -Car(4.5 x 1.7m)  : 110  units
-Truck(8.5 x 2.5m): 180  units
Deck height & clear  height
deck 'E'  / deck 'D' :  3.5m  (2.3m)
deck 'D'  / deck  'C' : 5.35m (4.2m)
deck 'C'  /  deck 'B' : 5.25m (4.2m)
Handling  facilities            
Rampway                :-Bowvisor 
                               -Straight stern with strength  
                                of 60  Mt
                                -Sliding type of side door on
                                 portside
Slopway              :-Fixed slopway bwtn deck'E' and 'D'
Main Engine       : DU S.E.N.T 9PC40L x 2  sets (16,200  ps x 2)
Generator Main  : Daihatsu Diesel 8DL-32 x  2 (2,495 KVA  AC450V 60 Hz) 
                 Aux    : Daihatsu Diesel 6DL-26 x 1 (1,245 KVA AC450V 60Hz)  
        Emergncy    : 150 KVA  AC450V  60Hz x 1
SP          Max       : abt  25.45 kts
            Service    :  abt 22.9 kts
FOC                     :  abt33 tons/day (180CST)
Endurance           : abt 2,600 miles at abt 22.9  kts
Thruster              : 2  sets


Στο AIS

----------


## nippon

Ναι ειναι οντως πανεμορφα πλοια!!
Μακαρι καποιος απο δω να ενδιαφερθει γιαυτα...
Εχουμε καιρο να δουμε καινουργια πλοια....

----------


## nippon

Μια μπροσουρα της HANKYU FERRY

Πηγη funekichimurase2.lolipop.jp

----------


## Appia_1978

Ωραίος φίλε!!!

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Για το Ρέθυμνο είναι ιδανικό. Αν και οι καταναλώσεις του λόγω ιπποδύναμης ίσος να είναι λίγο αυξημένες. Πάντως η ανακάλυψη σου Απόστολε πολλή καλή!!! Ίσως κόψουν και κάτι μετά τη φωτιά  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ο καπτά Μάκης το γνωρίζει....ευκαιρία για την ανανέωση του στόλου του  :Wink:

----------


## MARGARITIS24

ωραια χαρακτηριστικα κ ωραιες γραμμες αλλα με 9,5μετρα βυθισμα δεν μπαινουν πουθενα

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω ότι κάτι λάθος αναφέρθηκε. Ειναι αδύνατον να έχουν 9,5 μέτρα, ούτε γκαζάδικα να ήταν. Λογικά είναι 6,5μ

----------


## nippon

Η πρυμνη του ΝΕW ΑΚΑSHI 
ΠΗΓΗ funekichimurase2.lolipop.jp

----------


## nippon

Μερικα αξιολογα σκαρια απο την Απω Ανατολη που θελαμε να τα ειχαμε στα νερα μας.......
Το  ΗΑΜΑΥU
Το   PANSTARDREAM Το μοναδικο ξαδελφακι της σειρας SUNFLOWER  με διδυμες τσιμινερες!

Το FERRY AKEBONO
ΠΗΓΗ wakanatsu.com

Φτου! Δεν μου βγαζει τις εικονες!!

Ενα πλοιο που 8α επρεπε να ειχαμε εδω...UTOPIA 2.

ΠΗΓΗ rara.jp

----------


## nippon

Ως KISO, σκετος βαποραρος!! Του πανε πολυ τα ασπρα!!
ΠΗΓΗ. funekichimurase2.lolipop.jp

----------


## nippon

Σορρυ!! Ειναι το ΚΙΤΑΚΑΜΙ!! Στραβος ειμαι και δεν το ειδα!!

----------


## kapas

Το αδερφακι της κουκλας μας, Αριαδνης, που ζει στα μακρινα τα μερη, εκει που γενιουνται τα ομορφα σκαρια...  http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/rainbow_love_1997.htm

----------


## Django

Ιαπωνολόγοι δεν ξέρω αν έχετε δει  αυτό το video, αν δεν το έχετε δει, πάρτε υπογλώσσια και με *ψυχραιμία* χαζέψτε και τα related. 
Σορρυ αν εχει ήδη ανεβει.

----------


## Leo

Λοιπόν σας καληνυχτώ. Εσύ φίλτατε Django θα μας καταστρέψεις..... Πάμε Ιαπωνία να παίξουμε με τα μοντέλα?  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Django

Το site είναι αυτό εδώ. Όποιος θέλει να μπει ας μπει με δική του ευθύνη. 66 videos με Ιαπωνικά πλοία και πλεούμενα. Είχα σκοπό να το ανεβάσω αύριο το πρωί, αλλά μόλις είδα τον Leo on-line σκέφτηκα να τεστάρω το κατά πόσο όταν λέει πως μας καληνυχτίζω το εννοεί. 

ΥΓ: Για παιχνίδια με μοντέλα είμαι πάντα μέσα.

----------


## Leo

Μ αφήνεις να εννοήσω αυτό που λέω?  :Very Happy: ... Αντε φεύγω για να εκπληρωθούν οι γραφές  :Razz: .

----------


## kapas

> Το site είναι αυτό εδώ. Όποιος θέλει να μπει ας μπει με δική του ευθύνη. 66 videos με Ιαπωνικά πλοία και πλεούμενα. Είχα σκοπό να το ανεβάσω αύριο το πρωί, αλλά μόλις είδα τον Leo on-line σκέφτηκα να τεστάρω το κατά πόσο όταν λέει πως μας καληνυχτίζω το εννοεί. 
> 
> ΥΓ: Για παιχνίδια με μοντέλα είμαι πάντα μέσα.


πo πο τι μας κανεις! σε ενα βιντεο υπαρχει και ο Δαιδαλος οταν ηταν στην ιαπωνια!!!

----------


## Django

Και εμένα αυτη η πρώτη εντυπωση μου δώθηκε αλλα νομίζω πως πρόκειται για κάποιο από τα αδερφά του. Ηταν πολύτεκνη οικογένεια. Σε ενα αλλο video εμφανίζεται πάντως το Poseidon και πιθανότατα το Golden Prince.

----------


## kapas

> Και εμένα αυτη η πρώτη εντυπωση μου δώθηκε αλλα νομίζω πως πρόκειται για κάποιο από τα αδερφά του. Ηταν πολύτεκνη οικογένεια. Σε ενα αλλο video εμφανίζεται πάντως το Poseidon και πιθανότατα το Golden Prince.


το τσεκαρα με το ονομα :Razz:  http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/orion_1973.htm

----------


## Django

Μετά απο τέτοιο τσκάρισμα νομίζω πως θα δωσουμε μεγαλη χαρα στους fan του πλοίου αν δουν το video. Η τιμη δικη σου! Ανεβασε το link στο thr. του καραβιού να γίνει σφαγή απόψε!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να δούμε το New Nagato σε ένα πολύ όμορφο βίντεο !*

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιάννη σκέτη μέθη ο βάπορας... Ουφ... Δεν μπορούμε αυτό και το αδέρφι του να το δούμε εδώ ; Αυτό δεν είναι μόνο ερώτηση είναι παράκληση !  :Wink: 

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ !

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πραγματικά Θανάση είναι σκέτη μέθη ο Βάπορας!!
Ψάχνοντας βρήκα άλλο ένα βίντεο του..Απολαύστε το..*

----------


## kapas

κατι τετοια πλοια λειπουν απο τον πειραια....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Yπαρχουν παρα πολλα πλοια απο την Ιαπωνια πολλα πολυ αξιολογα, οπως η σειρα των Σ. Βενιζελος που στην ελλαδα εχουμε τεσσερα απο αυτα.Βεβαια ολα αυτα ειναι πολυ ωραια αλλα δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε οτι αυτα τα πλοια ταξιδευουν στην απο ανατολη με δικες τους προδιαγραφες απο τους εκει νηογνωμονες.Στην ελλαδα για να ταξιδεψουν θελουν πολυ δουλεια για να προσαρμοστουν στους εδω νηογνωμονες και τις διαφορες νορμες eurosolas κτλ.Μην ξεχνατε οτι τα περισσοτερα γιαπωνεζικα ταξιδευαν στην ελλαδα με μονοπυθμενο το μηχανοστασιο και επαιρναν εξαιρεση μεχρι πριν απο λιγο.Ολα αυτα ειναι απαιτουν αρκετα χρηματα που ισως να μην ειναι διατεθημενες πια οι πλοιοκτιτριες εταιρειες να δωσουν.Ακομα ολες αυτες οι προσαρμογες θελουν και αρκετο χρονο και συνηθως ολα αυτα βγαινουν εκτος χρονοδιαγραμματος.
Αυτο δεν καθιστα σε καμια περιπτωση τα ιαπωνικα πλοια ακαταλληλα, το αντιθετο μαλιστα , αλλα θελουν πολυ δουλεια στις προσαρμογες

----------


## Thanasis89

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον Κώστα ! Όντως το μόνο πρόβλημα αγοράς ενός made in japan είναι η προσαρμογή - μετασκευή του (ένα πράγμα σαν το δεξιοτίμονο - εκεί βέβαια δεν επιδέχεται μετασκευής). Ωστόσο οι Ιάπωνες πωλούν τα πλοία τους σε πολύ καλές τιμές και αυτό αντισταθμίζει το κόστος της όποιας προσαρμογής. Για παράδειγμα θα ανεφέρω την τιμή των αδερφών New Nagato - New Akashi τα οποία κοστίζουν έκαστο στα 10 με 15~ εκατομμύρια ευρώ. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο μεγάλο το ποσό για πλοία του 1992 και για τα μεγέθη των εταιρειών που δραστηριοποιούνται στην Ελλάδα. Αλλά σίγουρα εκείνοι γνωρίζουν καλύτερα. 
Αλλά θα ξαναπώ ότι μ' αρέσουν πολύ και θα ήθελα να τα δω στα Χανιά. Επιτυχημένο παράδειγμα ο Βασιλιάς και η Βασίλισσα του Ιονίου.  :Wink:

----------


## TOM

Aυτο το πλοιο φωναζει BLUE STAR FERRIES..Τι λετε.......ταχυτητα μεγιστη 25 και κατι μιλιακια...167 μετρα και μονο 7 χρονων......κατα την γνωμη μου θα ηταν καταπληκτικα για ελλαδα[αυτο και το αδερφο του] FERRY KYOTO 2.......[ΒΙΝΤΕΟ] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18BrxY9_IFk

----------


## TOM

ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ[ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΑΠ'ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ].

FERRY KYOTO 3.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

> ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ[ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΑΠ'ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ].


Αφού είναι από το ιντερνετ βάλε το link των φωτογραφιών

----------


## TOM

> Αφού είναι από το ιντερνετ βάλε το link των φωτογραφιών


Ναι φιλε,αλλα αυτες τις φωτο ομως τις εχω κατεβασει στον υπολογιστη και ολες επισης ειναι απο διαφορετικο site ,ακομα δυστηχως λογω μαθηματων δεν ειχα χρονο να ψαξω να βρω το site που τις ειχα κατεβασει .....Αν οι υπευθυνοι του θεματος θεωρουν οτι πρεπει να γραψω τις πηγες να διαγραψουν το μυνημα και οταν βρω χρονο θα ψαξω τισ πηγες και θα τις ξανανεβασω.Συγνωμη για το off topic.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να δούμε και ένα εντυπωσιακό βίντεο του ΚISO....Στην αρχή του βίντεο θα ακούσουμε τον επιβλητικό ήχο της μπουρού του και στην συνέχεια την ''μάχη'' του με τα κύματα.*

----------


## nippon

Aς δουμε και καποια αλλα.....
Το RYUKYU EXPRESS

To FERRY SETSU

To NEW CAMELIA
une
ΠΗΓΗ funekichimurase2.lolipop.jp
To UTOPIA 2

ΠΗΓΗ rara.jp/advectionfogh

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Πω πω κοιτάξτε πλωράκλα αυτο το UTOPIA 2!!!Α ρε Ιάπωνες να πούμε τι φτιάχνεται!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Όντως, το Utopia 2 σκίζει κυριολεκτικά  :Wink:

----------


## nickosps

Το Utopia 2 φέρνει λίγο στη σειρά του "Ιόνιου βασιλικού ζεύγους" ή είναι ιδέα μου? Τρομερά βαπόρια όλα τους πάντως!

----------


## Speedkiller

Eμένα πιο πολύ ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι-ΙΙ μου θυμίζει η πλώρη!

----------


## babis nic

ΕΠΙΒΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ, ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΡΧΟΤΑΝ ΣΤΙΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΜΑΣ :Very Happy:

----------


## nippon

Aς συνεχισουμε την περιηγηση μας στα japanese ferries!
To SILVER QUEEN. Ενα βαπορι ιδανικο για τα μερη μας.

To UWAJIMA 2

ΠΗΓΗ wakanatsu.com
To ORANGE 7

ΠΗΓΗ rara.jp/advectionfogh

----------


## nickosps

Το Orange 7 είναι απόγονος του Orange 2 = Πρέβελης?

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Ακριβώς έτσι. Δρομολογήθηκε στην ίδια γραμμή και αντικατάστησε το orange 2. ( PREVELI )

----------


## Thanasis89

Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια των Ιαπωνολόγων... Σαν τρελαμένος κι εγώ με τους Ιάπωνες θα ήθελα μερικές πληροφορίες γι' αυτό το πολλά υποσχόμενο βαπόρι. Έχει πολύ καλά χαρακτηριστικά και θα ήθελα να δω περισσότερες φωτογραφίες γι' αυτό. Περιττό να πω ότι ταιριάζει σε πάρα πολλές γραμμές της ψαροκώστενας...  :Wink: 

Σας Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων !

chg_1_1_3.jpg

1_2_1.jpg

(πρώτη φωτογραφία τεχνικά επεξεργασμένη προκειμένου να φαίνεται καλύτερα)

----------


## xidianakis

πολυ ομορφα!

----------


## nippon

> Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια των Ιαπωνολόγων... Σαν τρελαμένος κι εγώ με τους Ιάπωνες θα ήθελα μερικές πληροφορίες γι' αυτό το πολλά υποσχόμενο βαπόρι. Έχει πολύ καλά χαρακτηριστικά και θα ήθελα να δω περισσότερες φωτογραφίες γι' αυτό. Περιττό να πω ότι ταιριάζει σε πάρα πολλές γραμμές της ψαροκώστενας... 
> 
> Σας Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων !
> 
> chg_1_1_3.jpg
> 
> 1_2_1.jpg
> 
> (πρώτη φωτογραφία τεχνικά επεξεργασμένη προκειμένου να φαίνεται καλύτερα)


Θαναση σου δινω αυτες τις φωτος πριν την μετασκευη ως FERRY KYOTO οπως και το αδελφο του FERRY FUKUOKA


Kαι την πωληση τους στους φιλιπιννεζους στη γνωστη W&GA , εδω ως SUPERFERRY 16 (ex FERRY FUKUOKA)
ΠΗΓΗ wakanatsu.com

----------


## nippon

Παραθετω επισης και τα links:
http://wakanatsu.com/photo/ferrykyoto.html
http://wakanatsu.com/photo/ferryfukuoka.html
http://wakanatsu.com/philippine/photo/sf16.html

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Το χαλάσανε λίγο οι Φιλλιπινέζοι...  :Sad:

----------


## nippon

> Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Το χαλάσανε λίγο οι Φιλλιπινέζοι...


Ειναι γνωστο οτι ειναι οι χειροτεροι καραβοκυρηδες στο κοσμο! Οποιο Ιαπωνεζικο βαπορι παρουν ειναι σιγουρες οι δυο πιθανοτητες! Θα το κανουν εκτρωμα και θα το βουλιαζουν!

----------


## Thanasis89

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Παρεπιπτόντως, το Isabel del Mar (πρώην Superferry 17) είχε την ίδια τύχη ; Δεν βρίσκω φωτογραφίες του επί Ιαπωνέζικης πλοιοκτησίας... Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων...   :Wink:

----------


## nippon

> Παρεπιπτόντως, το Isabel del Mar (πρώην Superferry 17) είχε την ίδια τύχη ; Δεν βρίσκω φωτογραφίες του επί Ιαπωνέζικης πλοιοκτησίας... Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων...


Θαναση! Για σενα.... Δες εδω ως ΝΕW HARIMA!
http://wakanatsu.com/photo/newharima.html

----------


## nippon

Επισης επι πλοιοκτησιας φιλιππινεζων!! 
http://wakanatsu.com/philippine/photo/sf17.html

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Εγώ λέω να βάλουμε κόντρα... "Κακοποίηση Ιαπωνικών σκαριών"... Ελπίζω μόνο να μην τους κερδίσουμε εμείς...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Την ίδια τύχη είχε τελικά !  :Sad:

----------


## Apostolos

Φυσικά κερδίζουμε εμεις για κακοποίηση και οι Φιλλιπινέζοι για γυφτιά!

----------


## Νaval22

τι αηδία καταπέλτης είναι αυτός μπροστά,στο superferry17??? :Confused: ,χάθηκαν οι κλάσσικοι πλωριοί ιαπωνέζικοι καταπέλτες?  :Mad:

----------


## nippon

Για τους λατρεις του ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ, το αδελφο του το NEW KATSURΑ

newkatsura.jpg

Kαι ελεω SULPICIO LINES!! Ως PRINCESS OF THE SOUTH με περισσοτερες φωτος
στο 
http://wakanatsu.com/philippine/phot...fthesouth.html

----------


## tankerman

Μικρο και ωραιο!!!

----------


## nippon

Aς γνωριζουμε το αδελφο του MEGA EPRESS FIVE το SECO MARU πρωην PACIFIC EXPRESS 
23516pacific express.jpg 
ΠΗΓΗ funekichimurase

----------


## nippon

Δυο ιδανικα σκαρια που θα επρεπε να τα εχουμε εδω! Το ενα του οποιου δεν γνωριζω το ονομα του


Και το SEONGHEE 
ΠΗΓΗ: funekichimurase
Σημειωση! Ανηκουν σε Κορεατικες εταιρειες

----------


## nippon

Για τους ιαπωνολατρες παραθετω τα εξης! Σε περιπτωση που δεν βγει εικονα τοτε παραθετω και το λινκ του
To FERRY AKEBONO της γνωστης A LINE
http://wakanatsu.com/photo/ferryakebono-2.html
To FERRY AZUSA
http://wakanatsu.com/photo/ferryazusa.html
ΠΗΓΗ: wakanatsu.com
To FERRY OSAKA[IMG]http://ultra.rara.jp/photo/25a9959cad48baac64d6548099e617ee/14
93936[/IMG] ΠΗΓΗ: ultra.rara.jp

----------


## manolis m.

> Δυο ιδανικα σκαρια που θα επρεπε να τα εχουμε εδω!
> Σημειωση! Ανηκουν σε Κορεατικες εταιρειες


To πρωτο το SEONGHEE ειναι κατασκευης 2002 με μηκος 162 μ και πλατος 23,2 και ανηκει στην PUKWAN FERRY συνδεοντας την Ιαπωνια με την Κορεα !
Το δευτερο ειναι το ΗΑΜΑYUU κατασκευης 1998 αδελφακι του SEONGHEE με 4 χρονια διαφορα κατασκευης και με πιο λυτη υπερκατασκευη ! Ανηκει στην Κampu Ferry ( η εταιρια που ειχε το Παναγια Αγιασου ) !
Οντως ιδανικα ποσταλια για εδω !!!

----------


## proussos

> Aς γνωριζουμε το αδελφο του MEGA EPRESS FIVE το SECO MARU πρωην PACIFIC EXPRESS 
> 23516pacific express.jpg 
> ΠΗΓΗ funekichimurase


*Ένα κομμάτι της πλώρης του μπροστά από τον καθρέφτη , θυμίζει έντονα το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ...*

----------


## nippon

Σας παραθετω δυο εξαιρετικα δειγματα Ιαπωνικης σχεδιασης!! Απο τα πιο ομορφα βαπορια. Και τα δυο ανηκαν στην γνωστη ARIMURA. Το PYEONG SAN

Και το CRUISE FERRY HIRYU 21

----------


## nippon

Και η συνεχεια!! Το PRINCES SOYA
Κι ενα της OKI KISEN του οποιου δεν γνωριζω το ονομα του, αν γνωριζει καποιος ας ριξει τα φωτα του!
ΠΗΓΗ:hkuri.la.coocan.jp

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ζεσταθηκε για τα καλα αυτο το ακρως ενδιαφερον θεμα!Ελπιζουμε και στην συνεχεια του

----------


## Thanasis89

Πωπω η χαρά του Ιαπωνόφιλου ! Τα δύο πρώτα προσφέρονται σε εξαιρετικά χαμηλές τιμές και έχουν φοβερά χαρακτηριστικά και καλή ηλικία. Το τελευταίο είναι ιδανικό για πολλά coastal ταξίδια και όχι μόνο ανά το Αιγαίο ! 
¶ντε ρε παιδιά... Αν αρχίζουν να scraparoun μερικά που έχω στο νου μου θα χαρούμε βαπόρι...  :Razz: 
Δεν θα ευχηθώ αυτό που ευχόμαστε όλοι οι Ιαπωνοκαμμένοι...  :Very Happy: 
Αρκεί να μην καταστραφούν έτσι...  :Wink: 

Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ !

----------


## nippon

BEN BRUCE και Thanasis89!! Ευχαριστω πολυ και θα εχει συνεχεια! 
Λοιπον Ιαπωνοκαμμενοι φιλοι μου ειστε ετοιμοι να απολαυσετε???...
Το VENILIA, ενα βαπορι οτι πρεπει για τα νερα μας! ΠΗΓΗ: bbs8.fc2.com
To ESAN 2000 ΠΗΓΗ: hkuri.la.coocan.jp
To ASAKAZE 21 ΠΗΓΗ:hkuri.la.coocan.jp

----------


## nippon

και επεται συνεχεια! Εδω θα δουμε τα βαπορια της γνωστης A LINE ή αλλιως MARUE LINE
To FERRY AKEBONO

To FERRY NAMINOUE
 
ΠΗΓΗ: aline-ferry.com
και το RYUKYU EXPRESS
 ΠΗΓΗ: funekichimurase2.lolipop.jp

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστούμε Πολύ ! Πάμε να πούμε κάτι γι' αυτά τα υπέροχα σκαριά που πραγματικά είναι ευκαιρίες σε σύγκριση με τα Ευρωπαικά για την αρχική τιμή αγοράς τους. Πραγματικά πολύ αξιόλογα αλλά με μεγάλο κόστος μετασκευής. Πάντως τα δύο πρώτα και κυρίως το Esan 2000 τα κατασυμπάθησα... Θα είχαν μέλλον !

----------


## nippon

Για τους Ιαπωνοκαμμενους!
Το PANSTAR SUNNY Ενας απο τους συγγενεις των ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ/ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ Β



To YUKARI



Το FERRY OSAKA


www2.ezbbs.net

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Για τους Ιαπωνοκαμμενους!
> Το PANSTAR SUNNY Ενας απο τους συγγενεις των ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ/ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ Β
> 
> 
> www2.ezbbs.net


Ρε παιδια τουτο δω εχει ακριβως ιδια γεφυρα με του Ελυρου και μαλιστα στο σωστο ντεκ, εκει που την εχει τωρα ο Ελυρος. Οταν ειχε πρωτοερθει την ειχε ενα ντεκ κατω σε σχεση με το εικονιζομενο βαπορι!!!

Πολυ ενδιαφερουσα περιπτωση!!!

----------


## samurai

Πρόκειται για τα τρία πρώτα πλοία της γενιάς αυτής, κατασκευής 1993 απο τα Mitsubishi. Είναι τα SUNFLOWER MITO (PANSTAR SUNNY), SUNFLOWER SATSUMA & SUNFLOWER KIRISHIMA.
Τα πλοία αυτά είναι ελαφρώς μικρότερα απο το δικό μας ΕΛΥΡΟ και διαθέτουν περισσότερες υπερκατασκευές, αφού έχουν σαφώς πιο επιβατηγό προσανατολισμό :Very Happy: .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επειδη στον σουηδο δεν αναφερει απολυτως τιποτα γι' αυτα τα τρια πολυ ενδιαφεροντα βαπορια εχεις την καλοσυνη να μας αναφερεις στοιχεια και τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα; Υποψηφια για τα ελληνικα νερα ναι η οχι;

----------


## samurai

Έχουν 12.500 grt και διαστάσεις 186Χ25,5Χ 6,5. Έχουν δυο 12κύλινδρες Pielstick-Nippon 25000 kw και ταξιδεύουν με υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 23 κόμβων. Έχουν γκαράζ 2208 γραμμικών μέτρων και περίπου 280 κρεβάτια. Καλά βαπόρια, για την ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα με εξαιρετικές δυνατότητες. Προς το παρόν τα αδελφά SUNFLOWER SATSUMA & KIRISHIMA δεν τίθενται προς πώληση :Sad: .
Το SUNFLOWER MITO σήμερα λέγεται PANSTAR SUNNY και ανήκει στην κορεάτικη Panstar Ferry. Τα άλλα δυο ταξιδεύουν στη γραμμή Osaka - Shibushi.

----------


## samurai

Αν σε ενδιαφέρει για τα βαπόρια που τίθενται προς πώληση είναι τα παρακάτω:
ISHIKARI (1991) της Taiheyo Ferry

FERRY AKASHI & FERRY NAGATO (1991) της Hankyu Ferry

Τα SUNFLOWER KOGANE & SUNFLOWER NISHIKI (1992) της Kansai Kisen, δυστυχώς πουλήθηκαν στις Φιλιππίνες και ονομάστηκαν SUPERFERRY 20 & 21 για λογαριασμό της WG-A Philippines :Sad: 
21368.jpg

nagato-0.jpg

ISHIKARI 2.jpg

sun flower kogane 04.jpg

----------


## samurai

sun flower satsuma06.jpg

sun flower kirichima.jpg

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Πολλή ενδιαφέρον υλικό samurai. Συγχαρητήρια!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## nippon

BEN BRUCE η επιθυμια σου γινεται πραγματικοτητα!!
Απο τα μεγαλα ας παμε στα μικρα φερρυς! 
Το EHIME, ενα απο τα ομορφα βαπορια που αξιζει να τα δουμε στα νερα μας!

(wakanatsu.com)
Ενα της ISEWAN FERRY

(ezbbs.net//22/zyari)
To FERRY AZUSA

(wakanatsu.com)
To FERRY OOSUMI 6

(wakanatsu.com)

----------


## nippon

....και η συνεχεια!
Το FERRY TSURUGI

To FERRY CHIKUSI

Kαι τo FERRY NEW KOSHIKI

(wakanatsu.com)

----------


## manolis m.

Oνομα : Ferry New Koshiki

Ιδιοκτητρια/Διαχειριστρια :Corporation for Advanced Transport & Technology / Koshikijima Shosen Co., Ltd.(Japan)

Αρ. Κυτους : Νο . 436 
Καθελκυση : 13 / 6 / 2002 
Αποπερατωση : 20 / 9 /2002
Σημαια : Ιαπωνιας
Τυπος : Ακτοπλοικο 
Μηκος : 73.00 m
Μηκος Mεταξυ Καθετων : 66.00m
Πλατος :13.20m 
Βυθισμα : 3.75m　 
Κοροι Ολ.Χωρ. : 942T (Ιαπωνικη Καταμετρηση)
DWT : 465.51t 
Μεγ.Ταχυτητα :19.049kn 
Υπηρεσιακη : 17.5kn 
Κινητηρια Συνολα ; DIHATSU 80KM-28（L）&timesx2（M.C.R.） 2,353kW&timesx750/274rpm&timesx2 2,000kW&timesx710/259rpm &timesx2 
Generator : TAIYO Electric FE540L-6&timesx440kW&timesx2 
Γκαραζ :（large truck）6 & （car）19. or （car）41 
Πληρωμα : 19 
Eπιβατες :350/400 
Consuption :20.6t/day 
Δρομολογιο : Kushikino-Koshikijima

koshiki (Medium).JPG
otohime10 (Medium).jpg
ferrynewkoshiki.jpg
ferrynewkoshiki_2.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τα παρακάτω πλοία δεν τα λες και ακριβώς γιαπωνέζικα αλλά τελοσπάντων.*

*Είναι 2 πολύ εντυπωσιακά αδερφά ταχύπλοα που ναυπηγήθηκαν από την Incat και ταξιδεύουν στην Ιαπωνία. Πραγματικά είναι πανέμορφα, κατά τη γνώμη μου.*
*
Μπορείτε να δείτε ένα βιντεάκι σχετικά με τα πλοία εδώ: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq1kO6AeZn0

Το Natchan World ολοκληρώθηκε στις 8/04/2008, ανήκει στην Tsugaru Kaikyo Ferry ,και ταξιδεύει στη γραμμή Hakodate - Aomori 

http://www.incat.com.au/domino/incat/in ... 0065EH.jpg

Το Natchan Rera ολοκληρώθηκε στις 31/07/2007, ανήκει επίσης στην Tsugaru Kaikyo Ferry ,και ταξιδεύει στη γραμμή Hakodate - Aomori 

Natchan Rera: 

Το πλοίο: http://www.incat.com.au/domino/incat/in ... 0395EL.jpg
Το σαλόνι: http://www.incat.com.au/domino/incat/in ... 0416IH.JPG
http://www.incat.com.au/domino/incat/in ... 0479IH.jpg
http://www.incat.com.au/domino/incat/in ... 0417IH.JPG
Η γέφυρα: http://www.incat.com.au/domino/incat/in ... 0502IL.JPG
ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ : http://www.incat.com.au/domino/incat/in ... penElement

ΠΗΓΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΩΝ & ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ : INCAΤ*

*Πιστεύω πάντως,  θα ήταν ωραία να τα είχαμε στην Ελλάδα. Για να δούμε.....*

----------


## manolis m.

Oνομα : Ferry Tsurugi

Ιδιοκτητρια/Διαχειριστρια : Nankai Ferry Co., Ltd.(Japan)

Αρ. Κυτους : Νο . 1647
Καθελκυση : 1 / 11 / 1996 
Αποπερατωση : 1 / 7 /1997
Nαυπηγειο : Usuki Zosensho
Σημαια : Ιαπωνιας
Τυπος : Ακτοπλοικο 
Μηκος : 108.00 m
Μηκος Mεταξυ Καθετων : 100.00m
Πλατος :17.50m 
Βυθισμα : 4.90m　 
Κοροι Ολ.Χωρ. : 2561 T (Ιαπωνικη Καταμετρηση)
DWT : 1300 t 
Μεγ.Ταχυτητα :21.6kn 
Υπηρεσιακη : 18.7kn 
Κινητηρια Συνολα ; 2 x DIHATSU x 5400 ps 
Γκαραζ : large trucks 12 & cars 29 
Eπιβατες : 450
Consuption :26t/day 
Imo : 9168518

Nankai_Ferry_Tsurugi.jpg
ferry tsurugi.jpg
ferry tsurugi (1).jpg
ferry tsurugi ( nankai ferry ).jpg
(wakanatsu)

----------


## manolis m.

> Ενα της ISEWAN FERRY (ezbbs.net//22/zyari)


Oνομα : ISE MARU

Ιδιοκτητρια/Διαχειριστρια :ISEWAN FERRY Co., Ltd.(Japan)

Αρ. Κυτους : Νο . 686 
Καθελκυση :  3 / 8 / 2004 
Αποπερατωση : 21 / 1 /2005
Σημαια : Ιαπωνιας
Τυπος : Ακτοπλοικο 
Μηκος : 73.32 m
Μηκος Mεταξυ Καθετων : 66.00m
Πλατος :13.80m 
Βυθισμα : 3.70 m　
Βυθισμα (καλοκαιρι) :  3.81 m
Κοροι Ολ.Χωρ. : 2,333T (Ιnternational Καταμετρηση)
DWT : 504 t 
Μεγ.Ταχυτητα :19.2kn 
Υπηρεσιακη : 17.8kn 
Κινητηρια Συνολα :  NIIGATA POWER SYSTEMS 6MG28HLX&times;2  （M.C.R.）2,206kW&times;750/209min-1&times;2 （N.O.R.）1,765kW&times;696/194min-1&times;2
Generator :  YANMAR 6N165L-SN&times;2 TAIYO 440kW&times;2 
Γκαραζ :（large trucks or Busses）13 or （cars）43 
Πληρωμα : 14
Eπιβατες : 500 
Consuption :18.7t/day 
Περιγραφη : Single decker, with large bulbous bow, long forecastle & split stern

isemaru_060730_1.jpg
isemaru (Medium).jpg
053.jpg
b522ae6b58a8b34e7d11a5ceacc3f86c (Medium).jpg
(yahoo.blogs.jp)

----------


## samurai

Φίλε giorgos 249, πράγματι πρόκειται για δυο εντυπωσιακά ταχύπλοα που κατασκευάστηκαν στην Austal. Όμως και οι Ιάπωνες κάνουν λάθη και έτσι τα δυο αυτά εξαιρετικά ταχύπλοα σήμερα τίθενται προς πώληση ως αντιοικονομικά. Νομίζω οτι δεν ταξιδεύουν κιόλας! :Sad:

----------


## manolis m.

> Το EHIME, ενα απο τα ομορφα βαπορια που αξιζει να τα δουμε στα νερα μας


Oνομα : ΕΗΙΜΕ 

Ιδιοκτητρια/Διαχειριστρια : Uwajima Unyu Co., Ltd.(Japan)

Αρ. Κυτους : Νο . 667
Nαυπηγειο : Νaikai ,Setoda 
Καθελκυση : 1 / 12 / 2000
Αποπερατωση : 12 / 7 /2001
Σημαια : Ιαπωνιας
Τυπος : Ακτοπλοικο 
Μηκος : 115.00 m
Μηκος Mεταξυ Καθετων : 105.00m
Πλατος :16.00 m 
Βυθισμα : 4.45 m　
Βυθισμα (καλοκαιρι) : 4.56 m
Κοροι Ολ.Χωρ. : 2,453T (Ιnternational Καταμετρηση)
DWT : 1,175 t 
Μεγ.Ταχυτητα :22.23kn 
Υπηρεσιακη : 20.2kn 
Κινητηρια Συνολα : DAIHATSU 6DKM-36&timesx2 （M.C.R.）3,310kW&timesx600/191min-1&timesx2 （N.O.R.）2,815kW&timesx568/181min-1&timesx2 
Generator : Prime Mover：DAIHATSU 6DK-20&timesx2 TAIYO 720kW&timesx2
Γκαραζ :（large trucks or Busses）8 & （cars）25 or 35 cars 
Πληρωμα : 15
Eπιβατες : 500 
Consuption :28.4t/day 
Imo : 9254238

img_268324_4474871_2 (Medium).jpg
ehime (Medium).jpg
25873523 (Medium).jpg
P1010175 (Medium).jpg
09061909 (Medium).jpg

(wakanatsu,yahooblogs,nmri.jp)

----------


## giorgos_249

> Φίλε giorgos 249, πράγματι πρόκειται για δυο εντυπωσιακά ταχύπλοα που κατασκευάστηκαν στην Austal. Όμως και οι Ιάπωνες κάνουν λάθη και έτσι τα δυο αυτά εξαιρετικά ταχύπλοα σήμερα τίθενται προς πώληση ως αντιοικονομικά. Νομίζω οτι δεν ταξιδεύουν κιόλας!


*Βασικά στην Incat κατασκευάστηκαν. Τώρα περί πώλησης προσωπικά δεν άκουσα κάτι. Ίσως κάποιος να ξέρει να μας πει....*

----------


## samurai

Ισχύει στα σίγουρα! Στο λέω απο πηγή που έχω στην Ιαπωνία :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

> *Βασικά στην Incat κατασκευάστηκαν. Τώρα περί πώλησης προσωπικά δεν άκουσα κάτι. Ίσως κάποιος να ξέρει να μας πει....*


Όντως πωλούνται... "Όπως είναι επιπλωμένα..." που λέει και το άσμα...  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ενδιαφέρον αυτό. Θα ήθελα και κάτι ακόμα. Μήπως μπορούμε να βρούμε μερικά οχηματαγωγά ιαπωνικά ταχύπλοα (κατασκευής Ιαπωνίας); Γιατί ψάχνω και δεν βρίσκω κανένα (πλην του Αλκυόνη).*

----------


## samurai

Kind of shipHigh-speed car ferryPrincipal dimensionsLength101.0mBreadth14.9mDepth10.3mDraft2  .7m
Gross tonnage1,498T
Passengers423 personsNumber of cars106Complement11 personsMax. trial speed42.4knotsService speed35knotsMain engineHigh speed diesel engine 4set
Maximum continuous rating: total output 35,360HPPropulsion systemWater jet 4set
OwnerHIGASHINIHON-FERRY CO., LTD.ShipbuilderMitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd.

To UNICORN αποτελεί ένα χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα αμιγούς ιαπωνικού ταχύπλοου σκάφους. Έχει βραβευτεί ως πλοίο του 1997 :Very Happy: 
UNICORN.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Kαποιες φωτογραφιες απο τα εντυπωσιακα ταχυπλοα....

b0029315_23463471.jpg
img_800304_15946864_4.jpg
hnf_natchan_rera_070924_4.jpg
hnf_natchan_rera_071020_7.jpg
hnf_natchan_rera_070924_5.jpg

(wakanatsu.com)

----------


## manolis m.

Kαι καποια σχεδια....

20080123115706.jpg
0010img.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

> Kind of shipHigh-speed car ferryPrincipal dimensionsLength101.0mBreadth14.9mDepth10.3mDraft2  .7m
> Gross tonnage1,498T
> Passengers423 personsNumber of cars106Complement11 personsMax. trial speed42.4knotsService speed35knotsMain engineHigh speed diesel engine 4set
> Maximum continuous rating: total output 35,360HPPropulsion systemWater jet 4set
> OwnerHIGASHINIHON-FERRY CO., LTD.ShipbuilderMitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd.
> 
> To UNICORN αποτελεί ένα χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα αμιγούς ιαπωνικού ταχύπλοου σκάφους. Έχει βραβευτεί ως πλοίο του 1997
> UNICORN.jpg


*Πανέμορφο! Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!*




> Kαποιες φωτογραφιες απο τα εντυπωσιακα ταχυπλοα....
> 
> b0029315_23463471.jpg
> img_800304_15946864_4.jpg
> hnf_natchan_rera_070924_4.jpg
> hnf_natchan_rera_071020_7.jpg
> hnf_natchan_rera_070924_5.jpg
> 
> (wakanatsu.com)


*Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου Μανώλη!*

----------


## manolis m.

O Samurai γνωριζει το κολλημα μου με το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο....γι αυτο θα το αποκαλεσω Βασιλια των Ταχυπλοων !

*SUPER LINER OGASAWARA*

Oνομα : Super Liner Ogasawara

Ιδιοκτητρια/Διαχειριστρια : Techno Seaways inc./Ogasawara Kaiun Co., Ltd.(Japan)

Αρ. Κυτους : Νο . 1560
Nαυπηγειο : MES Mitsui Engineering & Shipbuilding Co. Ltd Japan
Καθελκυση : 1 / 11 /2004
Αποπερατωση : 12 / 10 /2005
Σημαια : Ιαπωνιας
Classification : Japanese Government (JG) No.2 Category Ship (Technical standard according to 2000 HSC code)
Λιμανι Νηολογησης : Τοkyo , Japan
Τυπος : TSL-A type
Κυτος : high-speed aluminum
Μηκος : 140.00 m
Μηκος Mεταξυ Καθετων : 126.80m
Πλατος :29.80 m 
Yψος : 10,50 m
Βυθισμα : 4.45 m　
Κοροι Ολ.Χωρ. : 14,500Tοns (Ιnternational Καταμετρηση)
DWT : 925 Tons 
Μεγ.Ταχυτητα :42.88kn 
Υπηρεσιακη : 39.0kn 
Κινητηρια Συνολα : Gas Turbine x 2 sets 
Lift Engines : High-speed diesel engine x 4 sets
Kινηση : Waterjet x 2 sets (world biggest diameter of 235 cm)
Χωρητικοτητα Φορτιου : 210 metric tons (max.)
Κρενι : 10-ton deck crane 
Eπιβατες : 740
Aυτονομια : 2.200 μιλια
Imo : 9287950
Callsign : 7JAH

59923a2f (Medium).JPG
1267100852_2 (Medium).jpg
img_341909_2780188_4 (Medium).jpg
superlo (Medium).JPG
991bfb95 (Medium).JPG

----------


## manolis m.

Φωτογραφιων Συνεχεια...

C3A5CDocuments20and20Settings5CBOSC19455C83f83X83N83g83b83v5Cwhat014p-l4-s (Medium).jpg
what014p-l2 (Medium).jpg
img_321382_36918286_0 (Medium).jpg
img_321382_36918286_1 (Medium).jpg
SUPER20LINER20OGASAWARA (Medium).jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Σχεδια και αλλα...

ogasawara_1 (Medium).gif
im00055 (Medium).jpg
042-043 (Medium).jpg
064-065 (Medium).jpg
03_02 (Medium).jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

> Φωτογραφιων Συνεχεια...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95241
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95242
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95243
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95244
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95245


*Παράξενο σκαρί αλλά πάρα πολύ όμορφο! Πάντως αυτό που με χαλάει είναι το ότι στην 3η φωτογραφία έχει τοποθετηθεί λαμαρίνα για να μη φαίνεται η γάστρα του πλοίου. Ελπίζω να είναι απλά μια ψευδαίσθηση από τις φωτογραφίες. Μπορείς να μας πεις αν είναι λαμαρίνα ή αν απλά έτσι φαίνεται; Γιατί στα σχέδια φαίνεται ως καταμαράν.*

----------


## manolis m.

> *Παράξενο σκαρί αλλά πάρα πολύ όμορφο! Πάντως αυτό που με χαλάει είναι το ότι στην 3η φωτογραφία έχει τοποθετηθεί λαμαρίνα για να μη φαίνεται η γάστρα του πλοίου. Ελπίζω να είναι απλά μια ψευδαίσθηση από τις φωτογραφίες. Μπορείς να μας πεις αν είναι λαμαρίνα ή αν απλά έτσι φαίνεται;*


Eιναι ελαστικα *πιθανον* για τον κυματισμο...

Τελειωνω με τις παρακατω φωτο....Απο την κατασκευη και διαφορα αλλα καθως και το μοντελακι του....Να σημειωσω εδω πως το Project της κατασκευης του ειχε στηριχτει απο την Ιαπωνικη Κυβερνηση...

1124810906_1 (Medium).jpg
ogasawara_3 (Medium).jpg
tsl02 (Medium).jpg
318658d1ef5950451bfa5a1cd3cebcd9 (Medium).jpg
89_6 (Medium).jpg

(πηγες : Nmri.co.jp/Wakanatsu/Wikipedia/Mes.jp/Yahoo.blogs)

----------


## Thanasis89

Παιδιά έχω την εντύπωση πως δεν είναι απλά ένα ελαστικό για τον κυματισμό αλλά ούτε και λαμαρίνα. 
Το πλοίο χρησιμοποιεί ένα σύστημα (του οποίου δεν γνωρίζω την ονομασία) όπου κατά το ταξίδεμά του επιτρέπει να μειώνει την αντίσταση της γάστρας του με το νερό, μέσω της ανύψωσης. 
Έχει διάφορα πλεονεκτήματα τα οποία τυγχάνει να γνωρίζω αλλά ας μας πουν καλύτερα οι ειδικοί, καθώς μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.

----------


## kapas

> Παιδιά έχω την εντύπωση πως δεν είναι απλά ένα ελαστικό για τον κυματισμό αλλά ούτε και λαμαρίνα. 
> Το πλοίο χρησιμοποιεί ένα σύστημα (του οποίου δεν γνωρίζω την ονομασία) όπου κατά το ταξίδεμά του επιτρέπει να μειώνει την αντίσταση της γάστρας του με το νερό, μέσω της ανύψωσης. 
> Έχει διάφορα πλεονεκτήματα τα οποία τυγχάνει να γνωρίζω αλλά ας μας πουν καλύτερα οι ειδικοί, καθώς μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.


κατι παρομοιο με hovercraft???

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω τους καλους φιλους nippon και βεβαια manolis m. για τα ωραια πραγματα που ανεβασαν

----------


## Thanasis89

Ναι Αλέξη, παρόμοιο όχι ακριβώς ίδιο... Βασικά είναι ένα ταχύπλοο δρομολογημένο για Τήλο από Ρόδο με το ίδιο σύστημα... Αλλά έχω σκάσει γιατί δεν θυμάμαι πως το λένε... :roll:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

S.E.S. το ονομαζουν το συστημα.

----------


## Thanasis89

Το βρήκα πιο έχει το ίδιο σύστημα... Το Sea Star ! Στις φωτογραφίες των παιδιών από την Ρόδο είναι εμφανής η λειτουργία του συστήματος στο ύψος του πλοίου. 
Ευχαριστώ Κώστα για την πληροφορία...

----------


## nippon

Επειδη σε προηγουμενο ποστ, οι φωτος που εβαλα δεν βγηκαν και θελω να διορθωσω το ατοπημα μου και θελω να ευχαριστησω θερμα το manolis m που με καλυψε!
Σας παραθετω κι αλλα μικρα φερρυς!
Το FERRY AZUSAferryazusa.jpg

ferryazusa_2.jpg
To FERRY CHIKUSHIferrychikushi.jpg
To FERRY SENSHUferrysenshu.jpg
και το NEW HOYO 3newhoyo3.jpg

----------


## nippon

και η συνεχεια!
Το FERRY OOSUMI 6
ferryoosumi6.jpg
FERRY OOSUMI 7
ferryoosumi7_2.jpg
NEW KUMESHIMA
newkumeshima.jpg
HAYABUSA 3
hayabusa3.jpg
(wakanatsu.com)

----------


## Thanasis89

Από τις φωτογραφίες που ανεβαίνουν από τα παιδιά εδώ όλο αυτό το καιρό έχω καταλήξει στο εξής συμπέρασμα, ότι τα μικρά πλοία κλειστού τύπου στην Ιαπωνία είναι σαν τις παντόφλες στην Ελλάδα. Όπου και να γυρίσεις θα δεις δύο τρεις. Βέβαια και στην Ιαπωνία υπάρχουν παντόφλες αλλά δεν νομίζω να γνωρίζουν τέτοια άνθηση όσο τα κλειστού τύπου.  :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

> Ευχαριστω τους καλους φιλους nippon και βεβαια manolis m. για τα ωραια πραγματα που ανεβασαν


Να σας ευχαρηστησω για τα καλα σας λογια και πανω απο ολα τον *Ben , Samurai,Giwrgos_249 kai Nippon !*

----------


## GiorgosVitz

manolis.m, nippon και όλα τα παιδία που ασχολείστε με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, σας ευχάριστούμε πολύ για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες και πληροφορίες των όμορφων Ιαπωνικών βαποριών που μας χαρίζεται. Προσωπικά, μου αρέσουν περισσότερο τα μικρά Ιαπωνικά καραβάκια, γιατί έχουν πιο "normal" χαρακτηριστικά για τα ευρωπαϊκά δεδομένα σε σχέση με τους Ιαπωνικούς γίγαντες, που είναι ομολογουμένως πιο άσχημοι :Cool:

----------


## nippon

> Να σας ευχαρηστησω για τα καλα σας λογια και πανω απο ολα τον *Ben , Samurai,Giwrgos_249 kai Nippon !*


Kι εγω με την σειρα μου να σας ευχαριστησω πολυ απο τα βαθυ της καρδιας μου για τα καλα σας λογια και παντα ειναι χαρα μου να μοιραζομαστε φωτογραφικες εμπειριες!!!!

----------


## manolis m.

Eνα πλοιο ξεχωριστο...μοναδικο...Μα πανω απ' ολα επιβλητικο...Οrange Hope !! Mονοπροπελο και με μια μηχανη...Παμε να δουμε το ''Ship of the year 2005''....

Oνομα : ORANGE HOPE

Ιδιοκτητρια/Διαχειριστρια : Shikoku Kaihatsu ferry / Shikoku Orange ferry Co. Ltd

Ναυπηγειο : Imabari Shipbuilding Co. Ltd
Αρ. Κυτους : Νο . 606 
Καθελκυση : 9/ 6 / 2004
Αποπερατωση : 13 / 1 /2005
Σημαια : Ιαπωνιας
Τυπος : Ακτοπλοικο 
Μηκος : 179.92 m
Μηκος Mεταξυ Καθετων : 168.00m
Πλατος :27.50 m 
Βυθισμα : 6.50 m　
Βυθισμα (καλοκαιρι) : 6.515 m
Κοροι Ολ.Χωρ. : 15,732 T (Ιnternational Καταμετρηση)
DWT : 5,144 t 
Μεγ.Ταχυτητα : 25,75 kn 
Υπηρεσιακη : 22.2 kn 
Κινητηρια Συνολα : DU-SEMT 14PC4-2B&times;1 M.C.R.18,550kW&times;428min-1&times;1 （N.O.R.）15,770kW&times;405min-1&times;1
Τυπος μηχανης : Single skrew engine type 
Generator : Prime Mover：YANMER 6N260L-2V&times;2, Shaft Generator&times;1 NISHISHIBA NTAKL-VCP&times;1,500kW&times;2, [Shaft Generator] NISHISHIBA NTAKL-VC&times;2,000kW&times;1 
Γκαραζ :（large trucks or Busses）154 & （cars）20 
Eπιβατες : 435
Consuption :69.3 t/day
Διακριτικο : JD2027
Imo : 9089085
ΜMSi : 431501801

orangehope_l (Medium).JPG
orangehope_02l (Medium).jpg
orangehope_01l (Medium).jpg
orange hope 1 buk.JPG
orangehope 2 buk.JPG

(wakanatsu,nmri.go.jp)

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Ξέρει κάποιος να μας πει, κατά πόσο θα μπορούσε ένα τέτοιο πλοίο μονοπρόπελο και με μία μηχανή, να ταξιδεύει σαν επιβατικό στην Ευρώπη και ποιος νηογνώμονας θα το υποστήριζε?

----------


## Apostolos

Σαν επιβατηγό όχι, μόνο ως ro/ro
Δεν ειναι θέμα νηογνώμονα αλλα σημαίας

----------


## nippon

> Eνα πλοιο ξεχωριστο...μοναδικο...Μα πανω απ' ολα επιβλητικο...Οrange Hope !! Mονοπροπελο και με μια μηχανη...Παμε να δουμε το ''Ship of the year 2005''....
> 
> Oνομα : ORANGE HOPE
> 
> Ιδιοκτητρια/Διαχειριστρια : Shikoku Kaihatsu ferry / Shikoku Orange ferry Co. Ltd
> 
> Ναυπηγειο : Imabari Shipbuilding Co. Ltd
> Αρ. Κυτους : Νο . 606 
> Καθελκυση : 9/ 6 / 2004
> ...


Μανωλη! Με προλαβες και ειχα σκοπο να το βαλω!! Ευγε!!! Οντως πανεμορφο και ξεχωριστο βαπορι!
Κατι ασυνηθιστο για την φιλοσοφια της ORANGE FERRY, ειδικα η ναυπηγικη του γραμμη.

----------


## nippon

Ας δουμε κι αλλα μικρα φερρυς!! Λοιπον παμε!!
Το TAIKO
taiko.jpg
To NEW TSUSHIMA
newtsushima.jpg
NEW SHIKOKU Ανηκει στη γνωστη ORANGE FERRY
2008_0110_165320AA.jpg
2008_0110_165529AB.jpg
Eιδαμε την προηγουμενη φορα το EHIME
Εδω το AKATSUKI 2
2008_0111_125546AA.jpg

----------


## nippon

OITA
2010_0127_125239AB.jpg
Εδω παραθετω δυο φωτος τα οποια δεν γνωριζω τα ονοματα τους> Οποιος Ιαπωνοκαμμενος γνωριζει γιαυτα ας ριξει τα φωτα εδω! Ευχαριστω!
2008_0202_154703AA.jpg
2009_1116_141301AB.jpg

----------


## nippon

Και παμε σε κατι πιο φουτουριστικο!! Μια απο τις απροβλεπτες εκπληξεις των αγαπητων Ιαπωνων!!
MISAKI
2008_0225_155013AD.jpg
2008_0225_155439AA.jpg
Αγνωστο ονομα....γνωριζει καποιος??....
2009_0114_173156AB.jpg
Κι εδω παλι αγνωστο ονομα!
2009_0224_140051AA.jpg
Αυτο το γνωριζω! Ουφ!! 
SHIN SATSUMA
2008_1002_143209AB.jpg
(wakanatsu.com)

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστούμε Γιάννη και Μανώλη ! Δεν θα ήθελα να ξεχωρίσω κανένα... Όλα είναι διαφορετικά και ξεχωριστά ! Αλλά το γούστο μου κινείται στο ΟΙΤΑ και στο NEW SKIKOKU όπως επίσης και στο NEW AKATSUKI.

Τα τελευταία πλοία που μας παρουσίασες Γιάννη τι φάσμα ηλικιών έχουν ; τουλάχιστον τα πρώτα... Τα τελευταία φαίνονται να κάνουν μια επανάσταση, οπότε θα είναι πιο καινούργια.  :Wink:

----------


## nippon

Θαναση σου παραθετω τα καταλληλα λινκς:
Για το NEW SHIKOKU http://www.94ferry.co.jp/ship/o-shikoku/
Επισης για το OITA http://www.uwajimaunyu.co.jp/ourship/oita/
 και AKATSUKI 2 http://www.uwajimaunyu.co.jp/ourship/akatsuki2/

Το ΜISAKI μαζι με το μπλε αδελφο του ειναι νομιζω αρχων 2000 και το SHIN SATSUMA ειναι του ΄99!, οσο για το αλλο ακομα ψαχνω να βρω πληροφοριες!
Ελπιζω να σε καλυψα πληρως!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Και παμε σε κατι πιο φουτουριστικο!! Μια απο τις απροβλεπτες εκπληξεις των αγαπητων Ιαπωνων!!
> MISAKI
> 2008_0225_155013AD.jpg
> 2008_0225_155439AA.jpg
> Αγνωστο ονομα....γνωριζει καποιος??....
> 2009_0114_173156AB.jpg
> Κι εδω παλι αγνωστο ονομα!
> 2009_0224_140051AA.jpg
> Αυτο το γνωριζω! Ουφ!! 
> ...


Απλα πανεμορφα και σιγουρα στιβαρα βαπορια με εκπληκτικο desing.Μακαρι να δουμε καποια απο αυτα και στην ελλαδα αλλα οχι βιασμενα επιτελους.
Να ευχαριστισω τους καλους φιλους nippon & manolis m. που απογειωσαν το θεμα και ελπιζουμε και στην συνεχεια πραγματικα απυθμενης ιαπωνικης ακτοπλοιας

----------


## Thanasis89

Θα μας τρελάνουν αυτοί οι γιαπωνέζοι Γιάννη ! Έχουν ότι πλοίο θες και όπως το θες, σε συμφέρουσες τιμές και με φοβερές επιδόσεις ! Είναι φανταστικά όλα ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ !  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Τι να πουν οι πλαστικοί Ευρωπαίοι... 
Καμπίνα Lux του Kiso....

CABIN KISO.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mηπως δεν ειναι απο πλοιο και ειναι απο κανα intercontinental?
......Aπιστευτη!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική!!!!!! Πότε είπαμε έρχεται στην Ελλάδα; :mrgreen:

----------


## Apostolos

Το KITAKAMI & το ISHIKARI παρόμοιας μορφής ειναι προς πώληση καθότι σε 1,5 χρόνο ερχετε το αδελφο του KISO (πιθανών να ονομαστει ISHIKARI)

KITAKAMI2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιο παπορο!Προφανως ειναι απο τα επομενα μοντελα του <δικου μας> Νησσος Ροδος.
Μακαρι να το δουμε και στα νερα μας καποια στιγμη, αν και απο πλοια τετοιου τοναζ εχουμε περισσια πλεον

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

δε γνωρίζω εάν το παρακάτω link είναι ήδη γνωστό. Ελπίζω όχι :mrgreen:

http://www.flickr.com/groups/psss/pool/

Περιέχει πάνω από 10.000 φωτογραφίες πλοίων από τις Φιλιππίνες! Μεταξύ αυτών βεβαίως και πολλών όμορφων και μη Γιαπωνέζικων πλοίων.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Καλημέρα παιδιά,
> 
> δε γνωρίζω εάν το παρακάτω link είναι ήδη γνωστό. Ελπίζω όχι :mrgreen:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/psss/pool/
> 
> Περιέχει πάνω από 10.000 φωτογραφίες πλοίων από τις Φιλιππίνες! Μεταξύ αυτών βεβαίως και πολλών όμορφων και μη Γιαπωνέζικων πλοίων.


Καταπληκτό :Smile:  πολύ εντυπωσιακό :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εχει παρα πολλα πραγματα.Στις πρωτες σελιδες βλεπουμε και το μακρυτερο αδερφακι του Λισσος, fillipina princess ex ferry akashi και αρκετα μικρα που μοιαζουν πολυ με διαφορα δικα μας

----------


## tankerman

Μια οχι και τοσο καθαρη φωτο λογο του οτι ειναι τραβηγμενη με κινητο και zoom . Ενα πλοιο χωρις τις κλασικες γιαπωνεζικες γραμμες



Αγνωστο RO RO στο λιμανι HAKODATE, σε αυτο το πλοιο μου εκανε εντυπωση ο καταπελτης του ο οποιος ρυθμιζοταν σε υψος αναλογος της ραμπας του λιμανιου.

----------


## Georgecz3

> Το KITAKAMI & το ISHIKARI παρόμοιας μορφής ειναι προς πώληση καθότι σε 1,5 χρόνο ερχετε το αδελφο του KISO (πιθανών να ονομαστει ISHIKARI)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99652



Στον εφοπλιστη του ιουλιου, στις σελιδες του ΝΩΕ εξπρες, αναφερεται οτι το ISHIKARI το παζαρευει ελληνικη εταιρια

----------


## nippon

Ιδου το αδελφακι του KISO!!!!


http://funekichimurase2.lolipop.jp/a.../img/23589.jpg
http://funekichimurase2.lolipop.jp/a.../img/23588.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

> Μια οχι και τοσο καθαρη φωτο λογο του οτι ειναι τραβηγμενη με κινητο και zoom . Ενα πλοιο χωρις τις κλασικες γιαπωνεζικες γραμμες


Φιλε σε ζηλεύω απίστευτα...
Και τι δεν θα έδινα για να μπορούσα να έβγαζα το Venus μια φωτογραφία...




> Αγνωστο RO RO στο λιμανι HAKODATE, σε αυτο το πλοιο μου εκανε εντυπωση ο καταπελτης του ο οποιος ρυθμιζοταν σε υψος αναλογος της ραμπας του λιμανιου.


Αγνωστό όχι... Hayabusa No3!!!!

----------


## nippon

Για τον Αποστολο!
HORUS

PANSTAR HONEY

ΠΗΓΗ: iruka.g.dgdg.jp & hkuri.la.coocan.jp

----------


## nippon

Μια εξαιρετικη εικονα που αλιευσα απο τους αγαπητους Ιαπωνες!!! Δειτε το και θα βρειτε θα δικα μας!!

ΠΗΓΗ: www3.ezbbs.net

----------


## nippon

Ας δουμε αλλους δυο βαπορες!
Ενα ασυνηθιστο ro/pax! Θα ηταν οτι πρεπει για εδω!
Το RITSURIN 2



To EASTERN DREAM μετασκευασμενο πρωην QUEEN CORAL



ΠΗΓΗ: www3.ezbbs.net

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Μια εξαιρετικη εικονα που αλιευσα απο τους αγαπητους Ιαπωνες!!! Δειτε το και θα βρειτε θα δικα μας!!
> 
> ΠΗΓΗ: www3.ezbbs.net


Μαγικη εικονα!Μας τρελανες, αδελφακια. ξαδελφακια ολα εκει

----------


## samurai

Το "άγνωστο" RO/RO, ε'ιναι το ASAKAZE No 5 της Kita Nihon Kaiun!
To νέο όνομα του θηρίου της Taiheiyo Ferry που κατασκευάζεται στα Mitsubishi (κόστος 11,5 δις yen), θα είναι ISHIKARI και θα διπλώσει το KISO τον Μάρτιο του 2011. Το παλιό ΚΙΤΑΚΑΜΙ παραμένει ενεργό μιας και ανακαίνίστηκε το 2005.
Το 2012, αναμένεται επίσης να δρομολογηθούν και τα νέα πλοία που παρήγγειλε η Shin Nihonkai Ferry απο τα Mitsubishi. Πλοία που αναμένεται να αντικαταστήσουν τα FERRY AZALEA & FERRY SHIRAKABA, τα οποία θα τεθούν προς πώληση.  :Wink:

----------


## samurai

Στν ωραία αεροφωτογραφία (osaka terminal) τα δικά μας πρώην γιαπωνέζικα είναι τα:
FERRY NANIWA (νυν ΙΟΝΙΣ),
GREEN ARROW (KRITI, SUPERNAIAS, EXPRESS ARIS)
& ORION ή PEGASUS (ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ 'η ΑΠΤΕΡΑ) :Very Happy:

----------


## nippon

To FERRY AZALEA!! Ενας βαποραρος που ελπιζουμε οτι μια μερα θα ερθει στα νερα μας.....



Και εδω εν δραση με τα κυματα!!.....



ΠΗΓΗ: premium.rara.jp & okazyzone.com

----------


## nippon

Και το αδελφο του το FERRY SHIRAKABA!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Και το αδελφο του το FERRY SHIRAKABA!!


Πόσο χρονών είναι αυτό το βαποράκι???Αδερφάκι του Ιόνιαν Κίνκ δεν΄είναι??

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μεταγενεστερο του king\queen σιγουρα φανταστικα βαπορια.Επισεις σιγουρα οι γεφυρες και τα μηχανηματα τους θα ειναι πρασινα ιδια με τα δικα μας αδεφακια για να μην πω και για πιο παλια.

----------


## nippon

Τα FERRY AZALEA/FERRY SHIRAKABA ειναι κατασκευης του 1994, 195,45Χ29,40 και 22,7 Knts

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mας κανουν!Ομως τα μεγαλα πλοια σιγα σιγα αποχωρουν στην αδριατικη.

----------


## nippon

Το FERRY HACHINOHE

ferry hachinohe.jpg

To VENILIA

venilia.jpg

(okazy.zone)

----------


## opelmanos

> Μεταγενεστερο του king\queen σιγουρα φανταστικα βαπορια.Επισεις σιγουρα οι γεφυρες και τα μηχανηματα τους θα ειναι πρασινα ιδια με τα δικα μας αδεφακια για να μην πω και για πιο παλια.


Ευχαριστώ φίλε Βεν και nippon για τις πληροφορίες να στε πάντα καλά  :Very Happy:

----------


## ελμεψη

Ερωτηση προς του <<Ιαπωνογνωστες>>. Το παρακατω σκαρι ηταν στο λιμανι της Ροδου για μερικες μερες και καμποσοι ενστολοι κυκλοφορουσαν στην παλια πολη.Γνωριζουμε τι ειναι?

DSC00245(1).JPG

----------


## xaloba

> Ερωτηση προς του <<Ιαπωνογνωστες>>. Το παρακατω σκαρι ηταν στο λιμανι της Ροδου για μερικες μερες και καμποσοι ενστολοι κυκλοφορουσαν στην παλια πολη.Γνωριζουμε τι ειναι?


 
Προκειται για το εκπαιδευτικο του ναυτικου της Συριας, ονομαζεται Al Assad και δεν εχει καμια σχεση με Ιαπωνια. Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1987 στο Gdansk της Πολωνιας.

----------


## nippon

Eχει περασει καιρος για να δουμε κανα Ιαπωνα φιλο........
Οποτε θα προσθεσω ενα σπανιο φερρυ...Στην πατριδα του εμεινε πολυ λιγο καιρο...
NEW DONG CHAN


Και εδω ως FERRY MUROTO και στις μπαντες BIG WAHLE!!!



ΠΗΓΗ advectionfogh

----------


## nippon

NEW DONG CHUN

1704731.jpg

ΩΣ FERRY MUROTO

1705026.jpg

----------


## nippon

Για να δουμε δυο βαπορια της OCEAN TOKYU FERRY!

ΟCEAN EAST (166,0X25,0 11,523GRT 1991)
1176976225_1.jpg

OCEAN SOUTH (166,0X25,0 11,114GRT 1996)
1176976225_2.jpg

ΠΗΓΗ: 3ebzz.net

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εχει απειρα βαπορια, και καλα, η ιαπωνια για ολες τις χρησεις

----------


## nippon

Δυο βαπορια ιδανικα για τα νερα μας!! 
Σε πρωτο πλανο το FERRY HAYATOMO 2 και απο πισω το FERRY KURUSHIMA

1282743035_1.jpg

1282743035_2.jpg

ΠΗΓΗ:www3.ezbbs.net

----------


## nippon

Ειχα βαλει σε προηγουμενο ποστ κι ετσι τα ανεβαζω απο διαφορετικη οπτικη γωνια για να δειξω οτι ειναι βαπορες που ειναι προς πωληση..

FERRY AZALEA
ferry azalea.jpg

FERRY SHIRAKABA
ferry shirakaba.jpg

Και ο αντικαταστατης του RAINBOW BELL
rainbow bell.jpg

ΠΗΓΗ:www3.ezbbs.net

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια ειναι αλλα πλεον τα μεγαλα πλοια τελειωσαν στην ελλαδα.Μαλλον φευγουν αντι να ερχονται.Κατι πιο μικρο ισως?

----------


## Thanasis89

Γέφυρα που θυμίζει έντονα γκαζάδικο, στο "Raindow Bell"... Καταπληκτικά βαπόρια ! Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Γιάννη !
Απόλυτα σωστός ο Ben Bruce... ;-)

----------


## nippon

Εχω βαλει και μια πορταδα στο #370
Συντομα θα ανεβαζω BEN BRUCE και Θανο μερικα μικρουλικα!

----------


## Leo

Μικρά έχουμε, αυτά που σαπίζουν στους ντόκους, το Liberty Bell  στην Ελευσίνα, τον Οδυσσέα Ελύτη στη Ζάκυνθο και το νεότερο Σφακιά Ι που εύχομαι να μην έχει την τύχη των αλλων δύο. Αυτό που μας λείπει είναι ότι δεν ξέρουμε τι θέλουμε και γιατί. Η μέχρι τώρα τακτική είναι φέρνουμε και μετά? Μήπως Ιάπωνας βαρβάτος δεν είναι το το Θεσσαλονίκη της ΣΑΟΣ? Τι το κάναμε? Το κορδόνι από Ιαπωνικά και Ευρωπαϊκά ρο-ρο στο Πέραμα και τον ΝΜΔ δεν είναι βάπορες? Θέλουμε αλήθεια κι άλλα? Προσωπικά δεν το νομίζω.

----------


## High1

Αγαπητέ Leo το να βλέπεις και να χαζεύεις τα αριστουργήματα (αρκετές φορές) των Γιαπωνέζων και να ονειρεύεσαι ότι ίσως, κάποια ναυτιλιακή κάποτε να ενδιαφερθεί να τα φέρει και να συνδέει το νησί σου, δεν έβλαψε ποτέ κανέναν! :Wink: 
Όλοι έχουν δικαίωμα στο όνειρο και ευχαριστούμε τον nippon που μας προσφέρει πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες απο την μακρινή Ιαπωνία και τα πλεούμενά της!

----------


## Leo

Σεβαστές όλες οι απόψεις δεν λέω όχι, εμάς όμως μας πάει το:
τα όνειρα κοστίζουν ακριβά, τα πιο πολλά πάνε χαμένα.....

----------


## Thanasis89

Μα παιδιά μην το βλέπουμε μόνο από την οπτική των ονείρων (στην οποία οπτική αρέσκομαι να καταφεύγω).  :Very Happy:  
Η Ιαπωνία παραδίδει μαθήματα ναυπηγικής, τόσο σε αισθητικό όσο και σε τεχνικό επίπεδο και μέσω του nippon μπορούμε και τα απολαμβάνουμε. Σε καμία περίπτωση η Ευρωπαϊκή ναυπηγική βιομηχανία με την τεχνογνωσία και την όποια καλή αισθητική διαθέτει (η οποία έχει εκλείψει πλέον κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη) δεν μπορεί να αγγίξει τις επιδόσεις και την εμφάνιση των ιαπωνέζικων ναυπηγημάτων. Θεωρώ πως η προσφορά του nippon σ' αυτό το θέμα αξίζει συγχαρητηρίων καθώς καταφέρνει να τα βγάζει πέρα με μια δύσκολη γλώσσα, ανανεώνει το παρόν θέμα και κυρίως αγγίζει πλοία που είναι μακριά από τον φωτογραφικό μας φακό τα οποία πολύ θα θέλαμε να φωτογραφίσουμε.

----------


## nippon

Οπως υποσχεθηκα! Σας εχω μερικες φωτος....Ειναι σε δοσεις...
FERRY AWASHIMA
ferryawashima.jpg
ferryawashima_2.jpg

TAIKO
taiko.jpg

FERRY YONAKUNI
ferryyonakuni.jpg

MISHIMA
mishimas.jpg

----------


## nippon

H δευτερη δοση....

FERRY YAGUNI
ferryaguni.jpg

FERRY GENKAI
ferrygenkai.jpg

FERRY HATERUMA
ferryhateruma.jpg

FERRY KERAMA
ferrykerama.jpg

FERRY NAHA
ferrynaha.jpg

Συνεχιζεται.....(Η πηγη θα αναφερθει στο τελος)

----------


## nippon

Η τριτη δοση......

FERRY SAZAN
ferrysazan.jpg

GUSUKU
gusuku.jpg

NEW FERRY KUROSHIMA
newferrykuroshima.jpg
newferrykuroshima_2.jpg

NEW KUMESHIMA
newkumeshima.jpg

H δοση συνεχιζεται αυριο....(ΠΗΓΗ: wakanatsu.com)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Νομιζω Νιppon οτι πλεον εχει μπει στην ενδοχωρα και το απιστευτο ψαξιμο σου εχει φτασει και στις παραποταμιες-παραλιμνιες-παραθαλασσιες περιοχες.
Τι να πω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για τα ωραια που μας ανεβαζεις.

----------


## Thanasis89

Βαποράκια για όλα τα γούστα από τον nippon... Τον ευχαριστούμε πολύ... Πάντως η επιλογή της μίας τζιμινιέρας και από την μία πλευρά του πλοίου, δεν αγγίζει μόνο τα μεγαλύτερα πλοία...

----------


## High1

Με τις φωτογραφίες σου nippon, βλέπουμε ότι και στα μικρά πλέον οι Ιάπωνες έχουν ξεφύγει απο τα "κουτιά" του παρελθόντος! Σ'ευχαριστούμε :Razz: 
Η 1η δόση κατ'εμέ απολαυστική! :Wink:

----------


## nippon

Τhanasis89, High, Ben Bruce σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια!!!!
Ετσι σας εχω και την επομενη δοση!!

FERRY TOSHIMA
ferrytoshima.jpg

FERRY YAKUSHIMA2
ferryyakushima2.jpg
ferryyakushima2_2.jpg

NEW HOYO2
newhoyo2.jpg

SHINKOMARU
shinkomaru.jpg

Συνεχιζεται.......!

----------


## nippon

και η συνεχεια.....

NEW KUNISAKI
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104809

Απο τα μικρα ας παμε σε αλλα μεγεθη!
Ενα διαφορετικο απο την Κινα!
SU ZHOU HAO
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104810

ΜΙΥΑΖΑΚΙ EXPRESS
Η μικροτερη εκδοση των 160 μ. ξαδελφα των Sunflower.
miyazakiexpress.jpg

QUEEN CORAL (Καμια σχεση με το νεο QUEEN CORAL PLUS)
2008_1202_084024AA.jpg
2008_1002_091932AB.jpg

ΠΗΓΗ: wakanatsu.com

και ακομα συνεχιζεται....!!

----------


## nippon

NEW KUNISAKI
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104809

Απο τα μικρα ας παμε σε αλλα μεγεθη!
Ενα διαφορετικο απο την Κινα!
SU ZHOU HAO
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104810

Επειδη δεν εμφανιστηκαν στο προηγουμενο ποστ 

NEW KUNISAKI
newkunisaki.jpg

SU ZHOU HAO
soshuu.jpg
ΠΗΓΗ: wakanatsu.com

----------


## nippon

Ιαπωνολατρες και μη σας εχω δυο ενδιαφερουσες εκπληξεις!!.....
Μπροσουρα http://hkuri.la.coocan.jp/ferry/pam/fsf.htm και γενικα σχεδιαγραμματα βαποριων!! http://hkuri.la.coocan.jp/ferry/pam/sennai.htm
(ειναι σε αρχεια pdf)

----------


## nippon

Η εννοια του βαπορα!! Το KISO εν πλω.....
1138874400_1.JPG
ΠΗΓΗ:www3.ezbbs.net

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τι να λεμε τωρα.Ειναι γνωστο οτι το kiso ειναι απο τα καλυτερα.
Παντως το αυτοκρατορικο παραστημα πιστευω οτι απο την απο ανατολη το εχει το kiso και τα διδυμα sabrina & blue saphire που ομως πουληθηκαν.Αληθεια υπαρχουν αραγε τιποτα αλλες φωτο απο αυτα τα δυο υπεροχα πλοια?

----------


## costaser

Το Kiso είναι ένα φανταστίκο βαπόρι καθώς επίσης και το ξενοδοχειακό του. Μακάρι κάποια μέρα να το θαυμάσουμε στα δικά μας νερά.

----------


## nippon

> Τι να λεμε τωρα.Ειναι γνωστο οτι το kiso ειναι απο τα καλυτερα.
> Παντως το αυτοκρατορικο παραστημα πιστευω οτι απο την απο ανατολη το εχει το kiso και τα διδυμα sabrina & blue saphire που ομως πουληθηκαν.Αληθεια υπαρχουν αραγε τιποτα αλλες φωτο απο αυτα τα δυο υπεροχα πλοια?


BEN BRUCE! Ηθελες φωτος? 
BLUE ZEPHYR
blue_zephyr1.jpg

SABRINA
20070321043222 (1).jpg

Deck plan
20070322064651.jpg

20070322061541.jpg
20070323031907.jpg
teikisen.blog84.fc2.com

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μυθικα βαπορια!Τα ειχαν παρουσιασει στο περιοδικο significant ships to 1990 και ειχα παθει μια ψυχολογια.Αμα αποφασισω να το κοψω θα ανεβασω ολα τα σχεδια.
Ευχαριστω βεβαια για τις φωτο nippon!

----------


## nippon

Aς κανουμε μια διαφορετικη περιηγηση σε ενα πολυ γνωστο Ιαπωνα, που πολυ θα το θελαμε εδω! 
ΜΕΡΟΣ ΠΡΩΤΟ..
Το BLUE DOLPHIN (ex HORUS)
blue dolphin.jpg
Μια αλλιωτικη πλωρια μασκα!..
maska.jpg
Το κυριως γκαραζ..
kyriws garage.jpg
Ο χωρος υποδοχης
ai8rio.jpg
Ο κλασικος διαδρομος με τα παραθυρα
diadromos.jpg

Συνεχιζεται....

----------


## nippon

ΜΕΡΟΣ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ......
Το εστιατοριο
estiatorio.jpg
Φουρνοι μικροκυματων για επιβατες!! Αλλη μια πρωτοποριακη κινηση των Ιαπωνω!
foyrnoi mikrokymatwn.jpg
Αυτοματα μηχανηματα πασης τροφιμων και αναψυκτικων, κατι συνηθες σαυτα τα μερη..
aytomata mhxanimata.jpg
Bar food
bar food.jpg
Η καφετερια
kafeteria.jpg

Συνεχιζεται....

----------


## nippon

ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΡΙΤΟ......
Το σαλονι
saloni.jpg
Play room
children room.jpg
Ειναι δυνατον να μην λειπει και ο αγαπημενος χωρος των Ιαπωνων!!
videogames.jpg
Χωρος για τους Ιαπωνες που κοιμουνται στο πατωμα!! Σχεδον σε ολα τα Ιαπωνικα φερρυ υπαρχει αυτος ο χωρος.
xwros.jpg

Και τελος!

ΠΗΓΗ:hkuri.la.coocan.jp

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οι εκπληξεις ερχονται με πολυ γρηγορο ρυθμο απο τον nippon.
Τι να πω για το horus?Ετοιμο βαπορι για να δουλεψει στην ελλαδα με ελαχιστο κοστος μετασκευης,μαλλον.
Και πανεμορφο βεβαια

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Με ένα απλό βάψιμο για όποια εταιρία ενδιαφερόταν,χωρίς μετασκευή εννοείται, νομίζω είναι ότι πρέπει για τις Ελληνικές θάλασσες!
Τώρα τι να πρωτοσχολιάσουμε για αυτό το καράβι?  
Για το εσωτερικό του?? ¶ψογο!
Εξωτερική εμφάνιση?? Όμορφο σκαρί!!
Από ταχύτητα δεν αναφέρθηκε τίποτα, αλλά θεωρώ και έτσι όπως το κόβω, ότι πρέπει να πιάνει μία ικανοποιητική ταχύτητα!!

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Από τις καλύτερες και πιο αναλυτικές φωτογραφίες που έχω δει εδώ μέσα nippon. Πραγματικά σε μαγεύουν και σε ταξιδεύουν σε μια άλλη διάσταση  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mην ξεχνατεε οτι πια το κεντρο του desing ειναι η ιαπωνια.Οσοι ασχολειστε με την αρχιτεκτονικη το ξερετε καλα.Αρκετοι πολυ πρωτοποριακοι σχεδιαστες απο την ευρωπη πηγαν στην λιγοτερο συντηρητικη ιαπωνια, σε αυτα τα θεματα,και εκαναν απιθανα πραγματα.Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που η πατριδα του bio desing ειναι η ιαπωνια.Βεβαια καποιες <παλαιοιαπωνικες> πινελιες στα εσωτερικα των πλοιων παντα υπαρχουν, και μαλλον θα υπαρχουν.

----------


## nippon

Μια αλλιωτικη μπροσουρα της πασιγνωστης SUNFLOWER! 
Κοιταξτε το και θα καταλαβατε....!
Ποια αλλη εταιρεια ειχε σκεφτει κατι τετοιο? Να δειχνει τα σημεια φαρων με τις ωρες διαδρομης!
20081004130501.jpg
teikisen.blog84.fc2.com

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Μια αλλιωτικη μπροσουρα της πασιγνωστης SUNFLOWER! 
> Κοιταξτε το και θα καταλαβατε....!
> Ποια αλλη εταιρεια ειχε σκεφτει κατι τετοιο? Να δειχνει τα σημεια φαρων με τις ωρες διαδρομης!
> 20081004130501.jpg
> teikisen.blog84.fc2.com



Mονο αυτη που σκεφτηκε και εφτιαξε τα πλοια τις σε συναρμολογουμενα!

models (188).jpg

Μοντελο σε κλιμακα 1\1000 ,νομιζω, που τα φεραμε λαθραια, ουσιαστικα, το 1997 με τον TSS APOLLON βαζοντας καποια δολαρια σε φακελο που πηγε στην ιαπωνικη arii

----------


## Apostolos

> Ποια αλλη εταιρεια ειχε σκεφτει κατι τετοιο? Να δειχνει τα σημεια φαρων με


Όταν η ναυτοσύνη ειναι πηγαία σε ένα λαο βλέπουμε τέτοια όμορφα πράγματα...

----------


## Joyrider

Αλλη κουλτούρα, άλλα ήθη...

Εγώ τους χαίρομαι και τους θαυμάζω σαν λαό, για τα επιτεύγματά τους !

----------


## Giovanaut

Νομιζω πως αξιζει να το δειτε...!!!!

http://vimeo.com/11336277

----------


## Joyrider

Δεν υπάρχει ρε φίλε !!!! Δεν υπάρχει !!!!!! Τι απίθανος, ολιγαρκής και πειθαρχημένος λαός !!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SABRINA ενα απο τα τελειοτερα ιαπωνικα πλοια, παρουσιαση στην ετησια επιθεωρηση significant ships of 1990

scan0018.jpg 

Eιδικη αφιερωση στους nippon και apostolos

----------


## nippon

> SABRINA ενα απο τα τελειοτερα ιαπωνικα πλοια, παρουσιαση στην ετησια επιθεωρηση significant ships of 1990
> 
> scan0018.jpg 
> 
> Eιδικη αφιερωση στους nippon και apostolos


Ευχαριστω αγαπητε BEN BRUCE!
θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου! Ενα απο τα τελειοτερα δειγματα εξαιρετικης Ιαπωνικης ναυπηγικης

----------


## crow

> Mονο αυτη που σκεφτηκε και εφτιαξε τα πλοια τις σε συναρμολογουμενα!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106076
> 
> Μοντελο σε κλιμακα 1\1000 ,νομιζω, που τα φεραμε λαθραια, ουσιαστικα, το 1997 με τον TSS APOLLON βαζοντας καποια δολαρια σε φακελο που πηγε στην ιαπωνικη arii


1/700 ειναι η κλιμακα και υπαρχει και αλλο ενα Sunflower αλλα δεν θυμαμαι το νουμερο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> 1/700 ειναι η κλιμακα και υπαρχει και αλλο ενα Sunflower αλλα δεν θυμαμαι το νουμερο.


Σωστα ειναι 1\700.Το αλλο ειναι το sunflower 2 και ειναι αρκετα μεγαλυτερο.Υπαρχει και αυτο αλλα δεν το εχω φτιαξει.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> 1/700 ειναι η κλιμακα και υπαρχει και αλλο ενα Sunflower αλλα δεν θυμαμαι το νουμερο.


_Απο την  Ιαπωνικη εταιρια Arii κυκλοφορησαν τα κατωθι συναρμολογουμενα μοντελα_ 

Κλιμακα 1/500  F/B Sunflower 2
Κλιμακα 1/500  F/B  Sunflower 8
Κλιμακα 1/700  F/B  Sunflower 11
Κλιμακα 1/700  F/B Sunflower 8

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> _Απο την  Ιαπωνικη εταιρια Arii κυκλοφορησαν τα κατωθι συναρμολογουμενα μοντελα_ 
> 
> Κλιμακα 1/500  F/B Sunflower 2
> Κλιμακα 1/500  F/B  Sunflower 8
> Κλιμακα 1/700  F/B  Sunflower 11
> Κλιμακα 1/700  F/B Sunflower 8


Kαλα τα θυμασαι φιλε TSS APOLLON αυτα ηταν!

----------


## nippon

> Kαλα τα θυμασαι φιλε TSS APOLLON αυτα ηταν!


Για οσους δεν γνωριζουν για τα SUNFLOWER 11 και 8 παρτε μια γευση! 
Για να ξερετε και τα δυο εχουν καταληξει σε αλλο δρομο χειροτερο (προς το βυθο...) δυστυχως...(Φιλιππινεζικα χερια γαρ! Στην αμαρτωλη SULPICIO LINES)
Το SUNFLOWER 11
sunflower11.jpg

και σε Φιλιππινεζικα χερια.....PRINCESS OF THE ORIENT
princessoftheorient.jpg
(wakanatsu.com)

To SUNFLOWER 8 (Μετεπειτα SUNFLOWER TOSA με επιφυλαξη, γιατι ειναι σε τριαδα, και αν γνωριζει καποιος για τα υπολοιπα δυο ας ριξει τα φωτα του)
20070710095911.jpg
(teikisen.blog84.fc2.com)

και μετεπειτα PRINCESS OF THE UNITY
princessofnewunity.jpg
(wakanatsu.com)

----------


## nippon

Αλλο ενα αφιερωμα που αξιζει το κοπο!......Σε δυο δοσεις....
Το FERRY AMAMI! Ο αντικαταστατης του δισμοιρου ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ!
2010_0530_093807.JPG
amami.jpg
(kyo-kago.sblo.jp)

Και το σχεδιαγραμμα και τα Floor Decks!
view_amami_body.jpg
view_amami_floor.jpg
(aline-ferry.com)

Συνεχιζεται!.....

----------


## nippon

ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΔΟΣΗ....
Παμε να δουμε τους εσωτερικους χωρους....
Η ρεσεψιον και ο χωρος υποδοχης
amami_front.jpg
Το σαλονι
amami_publicspace.jpg
Το εστιατοριο
amami_restaurant.jpg
(aline-ferry.com)
 Και τα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα

Tonnage:	2,942.00 tons	Length:	112.00m
Passenger Capacity:	243	Width:	17.80m
Maximum speed:	21.4 knots	Draft:	5.10m
Main engine:	Two 5,250 horsepower &#215;		

Αυριο η συνεχεια για το FERRY KIKAI...

----------


## nippon

Ενα αλλιωτικο βαπορι! 
Το OGASAWARA MARU!
1178282749_2.jpg
1180523255_1.jpg
niraikanai.sakura.ne.jp

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_SANFLOWER 11_
_DSCN6213.jpg_
_Διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο τα ομορφοτερα φερυ ever!Φινετσα, απιστευτη γραμμη, σχετικα στενο, δυο φουγαρα.Ανετα πηγαινε για κρουαζιεροπλοιο.Ευχαριστω και τον TSS APOLLON για την ομορφη καρτ ποσταλ

----------


## Thanasis89

> Ενα αλλιωτικο βαπορι! 
> Το OGASAWARA MARU!
> 1178282749_2.jpg
> 1180523255_1.jpg
> niraikanai.sakura.ne.jp


Δεν ξέρω αν προσέξατε την δυνατότητα μεταφοράς πρύμα και πλώρα εμπορευματοκιβωτίων. Νησιωτική χώρα γαρ...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Δεν ξέρω αν προσέξατε την δυνατότητα μεταφοράς πρύμα και πλώρα εμπορευματοκιβωτίων. Νησιωτική χώρα γαρ...


Το sappho της ΝΕΛ βεβαια εβαζε κοντεινερ μεσα στο μετεπειτα γκαραζ απο το 1966.Απλα εχουν πολλες διαφορες οι δυο μεγαλες ναυπηγηκες σχολες

----------


## Thanasis89

> Το sappho της ΝΕΛ βεβαια εβαζε κοντεινερ μεσα στο μετεπειτα γκαραζ απο το 1966.Απλα εχουν πολλες διαφορες οι δυο μεγαλες ναυπηγηκες σχολες



Σίγουρα έχουν διαφορές οι δύο μεγάλες σχολές. Απλά επεσήμανα αυτή την λεπτομέρεια στο γιαπωνέζικο κουκλί, για να γίνει παράδειγμα προς μίμηση και σε μας εδώ που επιμένουμε να φορτώνουμε με νταλίκες τα καράβια μας ή στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων η τροφοδοσία των νησιών να γίνεται από μικρά container ships με κρένια, τα οποία δεν θα επηρεάζονται από απαγορευτικά και λοιπά αντίξοα καιρικά φαινόμενα. 
Αλλά τι να λέμε τώρα ; Στο κενό πέφτουν... Πάμε παρακάτω, συνεχίζουμε το ταξίδι μας στην Χώρα του Ανατέλοντος Ήλιου...  :Wink:

----------


## Tsikalos

> και η συνεχεια.....
> 
> NEW KUNISAKI
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104809
> 
> Απο τα μικρα ας παμε σε αλλα μεγεθη!
> Ενα διαφορετικο απο την Κινα!
> SU ZHOU HAO
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104810
> ...


 Και κονταίνερς και ro/ro ωραίος συνδυασμός. Ξεφώρτωμα κι από δυο πλευρές...

----------


## nippon

> Σίγουρα έχουν διαφορές οι δύο μεγάλες σχολές. Απλά επεσήμανα αυτή την λεπτομέρεια στο γιαπωνέζικο κουκλί, για να γίνει παράδειγμα προς μίμηση και σε μας εδώ που επιμένουμε να φορτώνουμε με νταλίκες τα καράβια μας ή στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων η τροφοδοσία των νησιών να γίνεται από μικρά container ships με κρένια, τα οποία δεν θα επηρεάζονται από απαγορευτικά και λοιπά αντίξοα καιρικά φαινόμενα. 
> Αλλά τι να λέμε τώρα ; Στο κενό πέφτουν... Πάμε παρακάτω, συνεχίζουμε το ταξίδι μας στην Χώρα του Ανατέλοντος Ήλιου...


Οπως πολυ σωστα το εθεσε ο Θανασης. Ισως αυτο ειναι που να λειπει απο τις θαλασσες μας ενας εναλλακτικος τυπος πλοιου

Και οπως ειπαμε συνεχιζουμε το ταξιδι μας.............

Το FERRY KIKAI, αλλο ενα στο στολο της A LINE (ΜARUE LINE)
ferry kikai.jpg
ferry kikai2.JPG
niraikanai.sakura.ne.jp
To σχεδιαγραμμα και τα Deck plans
view_kikai_body.jpg
view_kikai_floor.jpg
aline-ferry.com
Συνεχιζεται....

----------


## nippon

και η συνεχεια....
Οι εσωτερικοι χωροι

Η ρεσεψιον
kikai_reception.jpg
Το σαλονι
kikai_publicspace.jpg
και το εστιατοριο
kikai_restaurant.jpg
aline.com

και τα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα
Tonnage:	2,878.00 tons	Length:	112.54m
Passenger Capacity:	365	Width:	17.80m
Maximum speed:	21.4 knots	Draft:	5.10m
Main engine:	Two 5,250 horsepower &#215;

----------


## nippon

Για το BEN BRUCE!
Δυο Μπροσουρες του SABRINA!!

sabrinasafe003.jpg
sabrinasafe004.jpg
geocities.jp/newkiyose/nihonenkain2.html

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Νίππον, κάνεις καταπληκτική δουλειά  :Very Happy:  Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ εκ μέρους μου!

----------


## nippon

> Φίλε Νίππον, κάνεις καταπληκτική δουλειά  Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ εκ μέρους μου!


Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ Μαρκο!! Να σαι καλα!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Για το BEN BRUCE!
> Δυο Μπροσουρες του SABRINA!!
> 
> sabrinasafe003.jpg
> sabrinasafe004.jpg
> geocities.jp/newkiyose/nihonenkain2.html


Εκλεκτο δωρακι!Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## nippon

> Εκλεκτο δωρακι!Ευχαριστω πολυ!


Να σαι καλα BEN BRUCE!!

----------


## nippon

> Ενα αλλιωτικο βαπορι! 
> Το OGASAWARA MARU!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106294
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106295
> niraikanai.sakura.ne.jp


Bρηκα καποιες ενδιαφερουσες φωτος γιαυτο το αξιολογο βαπορι!!!
Ας αρχιζουμε απο την  πλωρι με το κρενι και το αμπαρι
ambari.jpg
Η πρυμνη με το χωρο στοιβασης containers
prymni.jpg
Decks plan
deck plans.jpg
Xωρος υποδοχης και mini shop
shop.jpg
Tο ρεστωραν
restaurant.jpg

Συνεχιζεται....

----------


## nippon

.....και η συνεχεια!

Ο κλασικος Ιαπωνικος χωρος υπνου!
dormittories.jpg

Και τελος αποψη απο την πρυμνη του OGASAWARA MARU
5961-3.jpg

(t-fb.jp/upbbs/index.cgi?num=35)

----------


## sylver23

Βρε μανία αυτός ο λαός να κοιμάτε κατάχαμα...

----------


## High1

Μοναδικές φωτό φίλε nippon! 'Εχω μείνει άφωνος σε καποια με το ξενοδοχειακό τους, γιατί δεν τα περίμενα έτσι μέσα! Συνέχισε να μας ξαφνιάζεις! :Smile:

----------


## nippon

Ενας νεος Ιαπωνας! 
Το *MANYO*

Για το Απριλιο του 2011!
Να και μερικα στοιχεια!
1,560 gross tons
432 passenger capacity
Cruise speed 19.4 knots

----------


## Apostolos

> Βρε μανία αυτός ο λαός να κοιμάτε κατάχαμα...


Γιατι εμεις είμαστε καλύτεροι?

----------


## nippon

To νεο ISHIKARI σε deckplan μπροσουρα!!

23828.jpg
(funekichimurase2.lolipop.jp/ajoyful/img/23828.jpg)

----------


## opelmanos

Θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι ως πρός την ποιότητα κατασκευής τών Ιαπωνικών πλοίων:Τα υλικά τα οποία φτιάχνονται τα νεότευκτα Ιαπωνέζικα είναι απο πρωτογενείς παράγοντες σιδήρου η από ανακυκλώσιμα υλικά?Καθώς και τα εσωτερικά τους υλικά είναι πρωτογενές, περιέχουν αμίαντο??

----------


## xidianakis

> .....και η συνεχεια!
> 
> Ο κλασικος Ιαπωνικος χωρος υπνου!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107281
> 
> Και τελος αποψη απο την πρυμνη του OGASAWARA MARU
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107282
> 
> (t-fb.jp/upbbs/index.cgi?num=35)


υπεροχα σκαρια! πλοια για ολες τις χρησεις!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι ως πρός την ποιότητα κατασκευής τών Ιαπωνικών πλοίων:Τα υλικά τα οποία φτιάχνονται τα νεότευκτα Ιαπωνέζικα είναι απο πρωτογενείς παράγοντες σιδήρου η από ανακυκλώσιμα υλικά?Καθώς και τα εσωτερικά τους υλικά είναι πρωτογενές, περιέχουν αμίαντο??


Noμιζω οτι τα υλικα τους μεσα εξω ειναι απο πρωτογενεις παραγοντες με ουσιες ομως που ανεβαζουν την επιφανιακη σκληροτητα των καλυμενων υλικων και υλικα συγκολησης με ανοδια με μικρη περιεκτικοτητα σε θειο πλουσια ομως σε ψευδαργυρο, ασβεστιο,καλιο,βαριο.Στο τελος θετουν ενα υποστρωμα απευθειας πανω στην γυμνη επιφανεια που εφαρμοζεται με την μεθοδο του ψυχρου ψεκασμου σε θερμοκρασια αυστηρα στους -4 κελσιου.Ομοια επεξεργασια εχουν και τα διαφορα μαγειρικα σκευη της μαμας στην κουζινα.Οσο αφορα τον επικινδυνο αμιαντο ειναι  παγκοσμιος γνωστο οτι οι ιαπωνες δεν τον χρησιμοποιησαν ποτε αφου κατασκευαζαν μια ειδικη μονωτικη κουβερτα πατεντα mitsui & gold απο υλικα οπως μπαμπου και σχοινα

----------


## opelmanos

¶κρως διαφωτιστική η απάντηση ευχαριστώ ΒΕΝ :Wink:

----------


## proussos

> Noμιζω οτι τα υλικα τους μεσα εξω ειναι απο πρωτογενεις παραγοντες με ουσιες ομως που ανεβαζουν την επιφανιακη σκληροτητα των καλυμενων υλικων και υλικα συγκολησης με ανοδια με μικρη περιεκτικοτητα σε θειο πλουσια ομως σε ψευδαργυρο, ασβεστιο,καλιο,βαριο.Στο τελος θετουν ενα υποστρωμα απευθειας πανω στην γυμνη επιφανεια που εφαρμοζεται με την μεθοδο του ψυχρου ψεκασμου σε θερμοκρασια αυστηρα στους -4 κελσιου.Ομοια επεξεργασια εχουν και τα διαφορα μαγειρικα σκευη της μαμας στην κουζινα.Οσο αφορα τον επικινδυνο αμιαντο ειναι παγκοσμιος γνωστο οτι οι ιαπωνες δεν τον χρησιμοποιησαν ποτε αφου κατασκευαζαν μια ειδικη μονωτικη κουβερτα πατεντα mitsui & gold απο υλικα οπως μπαμπου και σχοινα


*Χωρίς να θέλω να υποβαθμίσω τις άκρως διευκρινιστικές γνώσεις του BEN BRUCE , ας μου επιτραπεί μια μικρή προσθήκη στα όσα διαφωτιστικά μας περιγράφει.*
*Πιο συγκεκριμένα , σύμφωνα με στοιχεία του Shipbuilding Technology Laboratory-S.T.L. , χρησιμοποιούνται ρομποτικά συστήματα συγκολλήσεων και συσκευές συγκολλήσεων με επενδεδυμένα ηλεκτρόδια (SMAW), με τηκόμενο ηλεκτρόδιο και προστασία αδρανούς αερίου (GMAW), με ηλεκτρόδιο βολφραμίου και προστασία αδρανούς αερίου (GTAW), με τη μέθοδο βυθισμένου τόξου (SAW) και αυτόματη προώθηση καθώς και*
*μηχανή συγκόλλησης διά τριβής με ανάδευση (Friction Stir Welding).*
*Ως εκ τούτου θα πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε και να επιβεβαιώσουμε ότι η Ιαπωνική ναυπηγική αυτοκρατορία έχει περάσει σε μια εποχή που σύμφωνα με τις γραφές του πρωτοπόρου στο είδος やヤずズしシ Ιάπωνα ναυπηγού τείνει να αποτελέσει σχολή για το μέλλον των πλοίων της χώρας του ανατέλοντος ηλίου.*

*Βιβλιογραφία : あいうえおアイウエオ*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι εντυπωσιακα αυτα που μας αναφερεις proussos!Σιγουρα στην μακρυνη χωρα του ανατελοντος ηλιου εχουν προχωρησει πολυ την ναυπηγηκη τεχνη σε σημειο που να θεωρουνται τα ιαπωνικα πλοια τα μοναδικα στον κοσμο κατασκευασμενα με τις αυστηροτερες προδιαγραφες ως προς τα υλικα αλλα και ως προς τις μεθοδους κατασκευης που τοσο σωστα μας ανελυσες

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικη ενημερωση! Ευχαριστουμε!!! Εγω το μονο που γνωριζα απο  ολα αυτα ηταν     η Μπαμπου!:roll:

----------


## opelmanos

Θα ήθελα επίσης να ρωτήσω για το σχεδιασμό γάστρας των Ιαπωνέζικων πλοίων :Τι διαφορές υπάρχουν με τα πλοία που κατασκευάζονται στην Ευρώπη?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Καταπληκτικη ενημερωση! Ευχαριστουμε!!! Εγω το μονο που γνωριζα απο ολα αυτα ηταν η Μπαμπου!:roll:


Η πατεντα ειναι της Mitsui & gold.Η κουβερτα ειναι απο ΤΑ μπαμπου και οχι ΤΗΝ μπαμπου.Η μπαμπου ειναι εξωτικο ειδος που απαντατε στον αγιο στεφανο αττικης

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Η πατεντα ειναι της Mitsui & gold.Η κουβερτα ειναι απο ΤΑ μπαμπου και οχι ΤΗΝ μπαμπου.Η μπαμπου ειναι εξωτικο ειδος που απαντατε στον αγιο στεφανο αττικης


Ωριστε!!!Πως ειπατε???????? :shock::roll::shock::roll::shock:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Θα ήθελα επίσης να ρωτήσω για το σχεδιασμό γάστρας των Ιαπωνέζικων πλοίων :Τι διαφορές υπάρχουν με τα πλοία που κατασκευάζονται στην Ευρώπη?


Τα ευρωπαικα πλοια ειναι βασισμενα σχεδιαστικα στο πειραμα της βιεννης που ειχε γινει το 1973 στην αυστρια.Απο αυτην την μελετη οι γαστρες πηραν την σημερινη μορφη που εχουν τα περισσοτερα  συνχρονα ευρωπαικα πλοια με το κλασικη πια πρυμη η οποια καταληγει σε ενα duck tail.Σε αντιθεση με αυτο τα ιαπωνικα πλοια ειναι αποτελεσμα της φιλοσοφιας της μεγαλης αυτοκρατορικης σχολης ναυπηγικης της ιαπωνιας η οποια εχει σαφως πιο συντηρητικη αποψη και προτιμα την βελτιστοποιηση των υπαρχοντων δεδομενων τα οποια ουσιαστικα ειναι η μακρυνη εξελιξη της ιαπωνικης τσογκας

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ως λάτρης της ιαπωνικής ναυπηγικής τέχνης κατασκευάζω το FERRY AMAMI για το vs. Αν κάποιος θα μπορούσε να μου δώσει μερικές φωτογραφίες του πλοίου απο πρύμα, εκτός από αυτές στο site της A LINE και το wakanatsu , θα ήταν πολύ μεγάλη βοήθεια για μένα. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων......*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μερικά πανέμορφα ιαπωνικά πλοία:*

*Αρχικά το Ferry Chikushi:* 

*Πηγή φωτογραφίας :blog-imgs-31.fc2.com*

*20070922204126.jpg*


*Και πλώρα:* 

*Πηγή: wakanatsu*
*ferrychikushi.jpg*


*Και το Ferry Katsuragi* 

*Πηγή φωτογραφίας : wakanatsu*

ferrykatsuragi.jpg

----------


## nippon

> *Ως λάτρης της ιαπωνικής ναυπηγικής τέχνης κατασκευάζω το FERRY AMAMI για το vs. Αν κάποιος θα μπορούσε να μου δώσει μερικές φωτογραφίες του πλοίου απο πρύμα, εκτός από αυτές στο site της A LINE και το wakanatsu , θα ήταν πολύ μεγάλη βοήθεια για μένα. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων......*


Γιωργο! Καλως ηρθες στο κλαμπ των Ιαπωνωλατρων!! Οσο για το FERRY AMAMI σου βρηκα μια με πρυμα!

2008_1008_124018AB.JPG 
niraikanai.sakura.ne.jp/sblo_files/kyo-kago/image/2008_1008_124018AB.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Το KISO δινει ρέστα...
http://funegasuki.exblog.jp/m2010-09-01/

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Το KISO δινει ρέστα...
> http://funegasuki.exblog.jp/m2010-09-01/


ΦΟΒΕΡΌ! Σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο μοιάζει.

----------


## giorgos_249

> Γιωργο! Καλως ηρθες στο κλαμπ των Ιαπωνωλατρων!! Οσο για το FERRY AMAMI σου βρηκα μια με πρυμα!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 114654 
> niraikanai.sakura.ne.jp/sblo_files/kyo-kago/image/2008_1008_124018AB.JPG


 
*Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Με βοηθάει αρκετά!*

*ΥΓ: Το KISO είναι φοβερό εσωτερικά , καλύτερο ακόμα και από κρουαζιερόπλοια. Μακάρι να το δούμε στα νερά μας κάποια στιγμή αλλά χλωμό το βλέπω...........*

----------


## nippon

> Το KISO δινει ρέστα...
> http://funegasuki.exblog.jp/m2010-09-01/


Για μια αλλη φορα οι Ιαπωνες μας αλλαζουν τα φωτα!! Πολυτελεια στο μετρο! Χωρις να γινεται υπερβολικα κιτς οπως σε αλλα cruise ferry...
Ενα απο τα λιγα βαπορια που προσδιδουν την αυθεντικη εννοια ενος γνησιου βαπορισιου ταξιδιου με τα σωστα κομφορ....

Υ.Γ. Για να δουμε και με το νεο ΙSHIKARI πως θα διακοσμηθει εσωτερικα...

----------


## nippon

Μια μοναδικη φωτο που βρηκα για εσας!!!
Αριστερα το KITAKAMI και δεξια....το παλιο KISO μετεπειτα ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ!!!

23878.jpg
(funekichimurase2.lolipop.jp)

----------


## samurai

Μια μικρή διόρθωση. Από αριστερα το ΙSHIKARI (1991) kai δεξια το ΚΙΤΑΚΑΜΙ (1989). Το παλιό ΚΙΣΟ δεν είναι απόλυτο αδελφάκι του ΚΙΤΑΚΑΜΙ. Έχει μπαλκόνι στον καθρέπτη, κατάρτι πρύμα και διαφορά στο φουγάρο :Very Happy: 
Επιπλέον, το ISHIKARI δεν έχει γωνίες στην πλώρη, αλλά καμπύλες. Αυτό βασικά το ξεχωρίζει απο τα πρώτα ξαδέρφια του.
Μια φωτο του KISO για να φανούν οι διαφορές

----------


## samurai

Εδω φαίνονται καθαρά οι διαφορές απο το ΚΙΤΑΚΑΜΙ που είναι στα δεξιά στη φώτο του φίλου nippon.
KISO4.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ελεος ακόμα δέν έχουμε καταλάβει την διαφορά του KISO με το ΚΙΤΑΚΑΜΙ

----------


## opelmanos

> Εδω φαίνονται καθαρά οι διαφορές απο το ΚΙΤΑΚΑΜΙ που είναι στα δεξιά στη φώτο του φίλου nippon.
> KISO4.jpg


 Aυτό ήταν το Νήσος Ρόδος παλιά ??

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αυτό ακριβώς. Μόνο που στην Ελλάδα προστέθηκαν λέμβοι.*

----------


## nippon

> Εδω φαίνονται καθαρά οι διαφορές απο το ΚΙΤΑΚΑΜΙ που είναι στα δεξιά στη φώτο του φίλου nippon.
> KISO4.jpg


Ευχαριστω για την διορθωση!! Δεν προσεξα την διαφορα στην τσιμινιερα!! Για μια φορα βγηκα κι εγω λιγο στραβος!!  :Surprised:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ξέρει κάποιος αν το Ferry Amami είναι μονοτίμονο;*

----------


## samurai

Είναι μονοτίμονο
view_amami_body.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!*

----------


## nippon

Ιαπωνωκαμενοι!! Να δουμε μερικες νεες φωτος??
Λοιπον παμε!
 Το PRINCESS WAKASA
princess wakasa.JPG
princess2.JPG

To OOZUMI 7
oosumi7.JPG

Ενα διαφορετικο Ro/Ro οπως το ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ με κρενι
Το HIBISCUS
hibiscus.JPG
hibiscus2.JPG
(niraikanai.sakura.ne.jp)

Συνεχιζεται......

----------


## nippon

....η συνεχεια 
Το URIZUN 21 Ro/Ro με διπλο κρενι!
urizun 21.JPG

Το FERRY AKEBONO, εχω ξαναποσταρει για το συγκεκριμενο βαπορι αλλα εδω παραθετω απο διαφορετικη σκοπια...Με μια μικρη μετασκευουλα θα ηταν ιδανικο για τα νερα μας...
ferry akeb2.jpg
ferry akebono.jpg
(niraikanai.sakura.ne.jp)

----------


## nippon

Αλλος ενας μικρος συμπαθητικος Ιαπωνας!!
Το FUJI!
20091127-3038_file01.jpg
1142256428_1.JPG
(vjy2010.jp)

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Καλό θα είναι [αν δεν σε βάζουμε και σε κόπο δηλαδή]
να αναφέρεις και τις πηγές που πέρνεις τις φωτογραφίες και μας τις δείχνεις,
για να μην βρεις κανέναν μπελά και μετά θα το φυσάς και δεν θα κρυώνει!
Φιλικά...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για αλλη μια φορα ευχαριστω τον  Νippon για τα απιστευτα που ανεβαζει

----------


## nippon

> Καλό θα είναι [αν δεν σε βάζουμε και σε κόπο δηλαδή]
> να αναφέρεις και τις πηγές που πέρνεις τις φωτογραφίες και μας τις δείχνεις,
> για να μην βρεις κανέναν μπελά και μετά θα το φυσάς και δεν θα κρυώνει!
> Φιλικά...


Oι πηγες που εβαλα ειναι σωστες! Αρκει να εκανες κι εσυ λιγο το κοπο να κανεις μια εξερευνηση.....
καταρχην η ιστοσελιδα ειναι του wakanatsu αλλα επειδη μου την ειπες οποτε σου βαζω και την υποσελιδα του που βρισκεται ακριβως στην κορυφη απο τα τεσσερα ρυμουλκα! http://kyo-kago.sblo.jp/ Ριξε μια ματια και πολυ υπομονη...
Και τελος η ιστοσελιδα http://www.vjy2010.jp/cp/purpose/pur...njoy&prefid=22, στην ενοτητα shizuoka, εξερευνησε την!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Oι πηγες που εβαλα ειναι σωστες! Αρκει να εκανες κι εσυ λιγο το κοπο να κανεις μια εξερευνηση.....
> καταρχην η ιστοσελιδα ειναι του wakanatsu αλλα επειδη μου την ειπες οποτε σου βαζω και την υποσελιδα του που βρισκεται ακριβως στην κορυφη απο τα τεσσερα ρυμουλκα! http://kyo-kago.sblo.jp/ Ριξε μια ματια και πολυ υπομονη...
> Και τελος η ιστοσελιδα http://www.vjy2010.jp/cp/purpose/pur...njoy&prefid=22, στην ενοτητα shizuoka, εξερευνησε την!


Δεν σου το είπα για να σου την πω, αλλά έτσι μαζί με το link να τις βάζεις όλες για πολλούς λόγους.
Όλα αυτά είναι ενδιαφέροντα sites. Μπήκα και είδα.
... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nippon

Για οσους θελουν να δουν κι αλλες εικονες απο τα ενδοτερα του εκπληκτικου KISO!!
http://hkuri.la.coocan.jp/ryoko/2005...a/200502-1.htm

Και μια μπροσουρα του KISO και της TAIHEIYO FERRY!! (Σε μορφη pdf)
http://hkuri.la.coocan.jp/ferry/pam/...yof-201004.pdf

----------


## nippon

> Για αλλη μια φορα ευχαριστω τον  Νippon για τα απιστευτα που ανεβαζει


Για σενα ΒΕΝ ΒRUCE!! 
1230310554_1.jpg
1230310554_2.jpg
1230727644_1.jpg
(www3.ezbbs.net/cgi/bbs?id=zua10101&dd=07&p=40)

----------


## nippon

Eνα αφανης εργατης....της γνωστης ΗΑΝΚΥU FERRY, το FERRY SUOU 
ferry suou.jpg
(bbs11.fc2.com//bbs/img/_244900/244815/full/244815_1250854431.jpg)

Το γνωστο VIRGO της αλλοτε HIGASHI NIHON FERRY με τα χρωματα της BLUE OCEAN/TSUGARU KAIKYU
virgo.jpg
(okazyzone.blogspot.com/)

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το Virgo να υποθέσω ήταν ο αντικαταστάτης του Ροδάνθη;*

----------


## Appia_1978

Απλά πανέμορφο το FERRY SUOU  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

Τρελενομαι....!!!!
Ειναι πολυ μπροστα αυτοι οι Γιαπωνεζοι....!!!

Παρτε μια γευση απο το τελευταιο NEW ISHIKARI, του οποιου ο κυριος αξονας εμπνευσης στη διακοσμηση ειναι τα Κυκλαδονησια μας...!!!

Με κυρια χαρακτηριστικασ το εστιατοριο Σαντορινη και τον χωρο παραστασεων-πιανο μπαρ, Μυκονος...!!!

Ε τι αλλα να πεις...
Ευγε, να ειναι γεροι και να ομορφαινουν τις θαλασσες...!!!

http://www.taiheiyo-ferry.co.jp/40th...n/newship.html

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Για σενα ΒΕΝ ΒRUCE!! 
> 1230310554_1.jpg
> 1230310554_2.jpg
> 1230727644_1.jpg
> (www3.ezbbs.net/cgi/bbs?id=zua10101&dd=07&p=40)


Για εμενα το πιο ασυληπτο ιαπωνικο φερυ.Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## proussos

*Ας μου επιτραπεί μια προσωπική εκτίμηση...να συγχαρώ και να ευχαριστήσω δημόσια τον nippon για το αστείρευτο και άκρως ενδιαφέρον υλικό που κάθε φορά μας παραθέτει.*
*Αυτό που διακρίνω - προσωπική γνώμη - και είναι αξιοσημείωτο , είναι ότι το υλικό αυτό δίνεται απλόχερα και με μεράκι έπειτα από αρκετές ώρες ανίχνευσης , μετάφρασης , αξιολόγησης.*
*Θεωρώ ότι ο κόσμος της Ιαπωνίας (σε κάθε τομέα) απέχει κατά πολύ ακόμα και στα όνειρά μας...προσωπικά ζηλεύω με όσα βλέπω από τις σελίδες αυτές και υποκλίνομαι στην ναυτική νοοτροπία του λαού αυτού.*
*Nippon ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ που με/μας ταξιδεύεις στο μέλλον του μέλλοντος !*

----------


## nippon

> *Ας μου επιτραπεί μια προσωπική εκτίμηση...να συγχαρώ και να ευχαριστήσω δημόσια τον nippon για το αστείρευτο και άκρως ενδιαφέρον υλικό που κάθε φορά μας παραθέτει.*
> *Αυτό που διακρίνω - προσωπική γνώμη - και είναι αξιοσημείωτο , είναι ότι το υλικό αυτό δίνεται απλόχερα και με μεράκι έπειτα από αρκετές ώρες ανίχνευσης , μετάφρασης , αξιολόγησης.*
> *Θεωρώ ότι ο κόσμος της Ιαπωνίας (σε κάθε τομέα) απέχει κατά πολύ ακόμα και στα όνειρά μας...προσωπικά ζηλεύω με όσα βλέπω από τις σελίδες αυτές και υποκλίνομαι στην ναυτική νοοτροπία του λαού αυτού.*
> *Nippon ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ που με/μας ταξιδεύεις στο μέλλον του μέλλοντος !*


Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια Proussos. Και θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου! Οι Ιαπωνες ακομα και στην λαιλαπα του future design συνεχιζουν να παρουσιαζουν εξοχα δειγματα ναυπηγικης τεχνης.
Χαρη σαυτους μπορουμε να ονειρευομαστε και να απολαμβανουμε τα βαπορια τους...
Και ανταποδιδω με μερικες υπεροχες φωτος!!...

Το SUNFLOWER COBALT
cobalt.jpg
και το SUNFLOER IVORY
1186919459_1.jpg

To YAMATO
yamato.jpg

Και το εκπληκτικο SUZURAN που κατα εμε ειναι ενα απο τα ομορφοτερα σκαρια που σχεδιαζαν ποτε οι Ιαπωνες! Δυναμικη σχεδιαση και αρμονικες γραμμες...εξαλλου η SHIN NIHONKAI ειναι πρωτοποριακη στο ship design. Eιναι η πρωτη που εφαρμοζε την κλειστη πλωρη σε παλαιοτερα πλοια της, κατι που εφαρμοστηκε απο την δεκαετια του '90 σε κοντινεραδικα και η πρωτη που εβαλε AZIMOUTH προπελες σε φερρυ (AKASHIA/HAMANASU)1286723.jpg
Kι εδω μια εκπληκτικη λεπτομερεια που πραγματικα ταιριαζει με τις αρμονικες γραμμες του, η κυρτη τσιμινιερα!
1286731.jpg
(rara.jp/advectionfog/)

----------


## samurai

Μια μικρή διόρθωση ακόμη για την αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας.
Επάνω δεν είναι το YAMATO, αλλά το αδελφό TSUKUSHI της Hankyu Ferry.

Στο θέμα της πρόωσης που εφάρμοσε η Shin Nihonkai Ferry, να πούμε οτι είναι η πρώτη εταιρεία στον κόσμο που εφάρμοσε το CRP-POD Propulsion, χρησιμοποιώντας το Azipod και όχι το Azimouth.
Για την ακρίβεια η πρόωση των AKASHIA & HAMANASU περιλαμβάνει
1ΧΑΒΒ Azipod + 1XCPP (Hybrid CRP Pod Propulsion) :Smile:

----------


## nippon

> Μια μικρή διόρθωση ακόμη για την αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας.
> Επάνω δεν είναι το YAMATO, αλλά το αδελφό TSUKUSHI της Hankyu Ferry.
> 
> Στο θέμα της πρόωσης που εφάρμοσε η Shin Nihonkai Ferry, να πούμε οτι είναι η πρώτη εταιρεία στον κόσμο που εφάρμοσε το CRP-POD Propulsion, χρησιμοποιώντας το Azipod και όχι το Azimouth (Αζιμούθιο)!
> Για την ακρίβεια η πρόωση των AKASHIA & HAMANASU περιλαμβάνει
> 1ΧΑΒΒ Azipod + 1XCPP (Hybrid CRP Pod Propulsion)


Αzipod Αzimuth, ευλογο να μπερδευτω!
Πως ξερεις οτι ειναι το TSUKUSHI αντι του ΥΑΜΑΤΟ?
Εχω εσενα να με διορθωνεις καθε φορα....
Ριξε ομως και τιποτα φωτος εδω...

----------


## Giovanaut

Υπαρχει διαφορα μεταξυ Azipod και Azimuth...???

----------


## samurai

Φίλε nippon, επίτρεψέ μου να σου πω οτι δεν σε διορθώνω για να το παίξω έξυπνος, αλλά για να διαβάζουμε μέσα απο το forum την αλήθεια. 
Είμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν έχουμε την ίδια ηλικία και πείρα. Ασχολούμαι πάρα πολλά χρόνια με τα γιαπωνέζικα, έχω πάρα πολλούς φίλους στην Ιαπωνία και φυσικά χιλιάδες φώτο και πολλά βιβλία, οπότε γνωρίζω και τα ονόματα στα γιαπωνέζικα. Αν λοιπόν το βαπόρι που ποστάρισες ήταν το Yamato, θα έγραφε αυτό που βάζω στη φώτο. :-D
15587.jpg

Εγω πάντως είμαι πάντα διαθέσιμος σε απορίες ή ερωτήσεις και χαίρομαι να συζητάω για τέτοια θέματα.

----------


## samurai

Αυτό που ποστάρισες ήταν το αδελφάκι του, όπως
DSC_4735.jpg
Μπορεί η φώτο που έβαλες να σώθηκε απο κάποιο site ως YAMATO. Αυτό, όμως, δεν σημαίνει οτι είναι. 
Όλοι μας είμαστε εδω για να μαθαίνουμε ο ενας απο τον άλλο. Αυτό δεν είναι κακό. :Very Happy:

----------


## nippon

> Αυτό που ποστάρισες ήταν το αδελφάκι του, όπως
> DSC_4735.jpg
> Μπορεί η φώτο που έβαλες να σώθηκε απο κάποιο site ως YAMATO. Αυτό, όμως, δεν σημαίνει οτι είναι. 
> Όλοι μας είμαστε εδω για να μαθαίνουμε ο ενας απο τον άλλο. Αυτό δεν είναι κακό.


Θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου.
Ειναι καλο και πιστευω να υπαρχει η αλληλοβοηθεια, ο αλληλοσεβασμος και η μαθηση σε νεα πεδια. 
Βεβαια τα λαθη ειναι ανθρωπινα και καποιες φορες εγω απο κεκτημενη ταχυτητα αντι να προσεξω τις σωστες λεπτομερειες κανω το λαθος οπως με το TSUKUSHI λογω γραμματοσειρας.
Χαιρομαι οταν γνωριζω ατομα σαν εσενα που εχουν την ιδια αγαπη με μενα για τα Ιαπωνεζικα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To θεμα πηρε φωτια με απιστευτα πραγματα που ανεβαινουν απο τους nippon & samurai.To suzuran ειναι ενα φανταστικο πλοιο σε ολα του και με πολυ υψηλη ταχυτητα.Μακαρι να δουμε πολλα απο αυτα τα πλοια και στην ελλαδα

----------


## costaser

> Υπαρχει διαφορα μεταξυ Azipod και Azimuth...???


*Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα azimuth είναι σαν τα ελικοπηδάλια τών αμφίπλωρων και παίρνουν κίνηση απο τον άξονα μηχανής πετρελαίου σε αντίθεση με τα azipod που συνήθως τα βλέπουμε σε κρουαζιερόπλοια. Αυτά έχουν ενσωματωμένο ηλεκτροκινητήρα μέσα στο πόδι που βρίσκεται εξωτερικά του πλοίου και λειτουργούν με ηλ. ρεύμα που παίρνουν απο τις γεννήτριες του. Τα azipod νομίζω πως χρησιμοποιούνται διότι τα κρουαζιερόπλοια έχουν έτσι περισσότερες καμπίνες επειδή δεν υπάρχουν μηχανοστάσια που να καταλαμβάνουν πολύ χώρο.*

----------


## Apostolos

Για να μην μαλώνετε

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις διευκρυνησεις...!!!
Πρακτικα ομως την ιδια δουλεια(αποτελεσμα) δεν κανουν...??

----------


## Apostolos

Τα αζιμουθιακά δέν έχουμε απόδοση σε μεγάλες ταχύτητες (ανω των 15κ) ενώ το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα παρέχει και οικονομία 20% αφού δεν υπάρχουν παράγωντες αντίστασης όπως το πυδάλιο και οι άξονες...

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστω και παλι...!!!
Πραγματικα πολυ ενδιαφεροντα συστηματα....!!!

----------


## costaser

> Τα αζιμουθιακά δέν έχουμε απόδοση σε μεγάλες ταχύτητες (ανω των 15κ) ενώ το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα παρέχει και οικονομία 20% αφού δεν υπάρχουν παράγωντες αντίστασης όπως το πυδάλιο και οι άξονες...


*Επίσης δίνουν στο πλοίο καταπληκτικές δυνατότητες ελιγμών.*

----------


## aegina

Pragmati ta AZIPOD prosferoun perissotero xwro gia kambines kai exoun kalyteres eliktikes ikanotites.Mia paratirisi:Ta AZIPOD auta einai ta idia pou mbenoun sta krouazieroploia kathws kai oi genoitries mono pou edw einai mono 3 apo tis opoies i mia einai efedriki.

----------


## nippon

> Ενας νεος Ιαπωνας! 
> Το *MANYO*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107417
> Για το Απριλιο του 2011!
> Να και μερικα στοιχεια!
> 1,560 gross tons
> 432 passenger capacity
> Cruise speed 19.4 knots
> ΠΗΓΗ:blog-imgs-32-origin.fc2.com/t/e/i/teikisen/201007271322056ab.jpg:


Oι πρωτες φωτος για εσας τους Ιαπωνοπληκτους!!
Ομορφο σκαρι! 

1800481.jpg
1800482.jpg
1800483.jpg
1800505.jpg
1800506.jpg
(rara.jp/advectionfog/)

----------


## costaser

> Oι πρωτες φωτος για εσας τους Ιαπωνοπληκτους!!
> _Ομορφο σκαρι!_ 
> 
> 1800481.jpg
> 1800482.jpg
> 1800483.jpg
> 1800505.jpg
> 1800506.jpg
> (rara.jp/advectionfog/)


_Όντως πολύ όμορφο σκαρί.
Θυμίζει κάτι απο τα παλιά._

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ μου αρέσει!
Προορίζεται για τα βόρεια; Ρωτώ λόγω της πλώρης. Μου θυμίζει λίγο τα Σκανδιναβικά.

----------


## samurai

Πράγματι ενα εκπληκτικό νέο πλοίο απο τα Naikai Zosen στο Onomichi. Καθελκύστηκε προχθές το πρωί για λογαριασμό της Kyushu Shosen και αναμένεται να δρομολογηθεί τον Απρίλιο του 2011 απο το Nagasaki στo Fukue (νησιά Goto), αντικαθιστώντας το παλαιότερο FERRY FUKUE. :Very Happy: 
Το πλοίο έχει μήκος 85,5μ και μεταφέρει 482 επιβάτες, 48 Ι.Χ. και 18 φορτηγά των 8 τόνων.

----------


## giorgos_249

> Oι πρωτες φωτος για εσας τους Ιαπωνοπληκτους!!
> Ομορφο σκαρι! 
> 
> 1800481.jpg
> 1800482.jpg
> 1800483.jpg
> 1800505.jpg
> 1800506.jpg
> (rara.jp/advectionfog/)


 
*¶ντε! Με το καλό στη γραμμή Ραφήνα-Μαρμάρι!*

----------


## Thanasis89

> Πράγματι ενα εκπληκτικό νέο πλοίο απο τα Naikai Zosen στο Onomichi. Καθελκύστηκε προχθές το πρωί για λογαριασμό της Kyushu Shosen και αναμένεται να δρομολογηθεί τον Απρίλιο του 2011 απο το Nagasaki στo Fukue (νησιά Goto), αντικαθιστώντας το παλαιότερο FERRY FUKUE.
> Το πλοίο έχει μήκος 85,5μ και μεταφέρει 482 επιβάτες, 48 Ι.Χ. και 18 φορτηγά των 8 τόνων.


Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις πολύτιμες πληροφορίες σου. Επειδή μ' αρέσει να ψάχνω καινούργια μέρη ήθελα να μάθω τι απόσταση θα διανύει το βαποράκι αυτό. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η απόσταση Nagasaki - Fukue είναι της τάξεως των 50~ ν.μ. ανοιχτής θάλασσας.  :Cool:

----------


## nippon

Για την ιστορια....Αυτο ειναι το FERRY FUKUE που συντομα θα αντικατασταθει....
ferryfukue.jpg
ferryfukue_2.jpg
(wakanatsu.com)
20071118025311.jpg
(pwwest.blog5.fc2.com)
και ο χαρτης με την γραμμη NAGASAKI -FUKUE , ειδικα αφιερωμενο στο καλο φιλο θαναση!

----------


## nippon

Αλλο ενα ομορφο μικρο βαπορακι!
Το EMERALD KARATSU

emerald_karatsu01 (1).jpg
(yado.co.jp)

----------


## samurai

Μερικά τεχνικά στοιχεία του απερχόμενου εργάτη:

Builder : Naikai Zosen Corporation Taguma Shipyard
Completed : 1978
Gross Register Tonnage (GRT) : 1,867
Length : 79.66m
Beam : 14.3m
Speed(Max) : 19.0knots
Capacity(Passengers) : 630
Capacity (Vehicles) : 36 + (Trucks) : 7

...και μια φώτο για τη σύγκριση των μεγεθών
Ad_3431_6.jpg

----------


## samurai

Πρόκειται για πλοίο με εξαιρετικές δυνατότητες, που ανήκει στην Kyushu Yusen.
Χτίστηκε στα Kumamoto Dock Co, τον Μάρτιο του 2007, με αριθμό 442. Έχει διαστάσεις LPP67.3m&#215;B13.4m&#215;D3.6m και χωρητικότητα 999 GRTκαι 400 DWT
Διαθέτει δυο προπέλες μεταβλητού βήματος (CPC-80AF), BowThruster (TCB-55MA) και SternThruster (TCB-55MA) :Very Happy: 
Εξαιρετικό το δείγμα πλοίου που ποστάρισε ο φίλος nippon

----------


## mastrokostas

> Πρόκειται για πλοίο με εξαιρετικές δυνατότητες, που ανήκει στην Kyushu Yusen.
> Χτίστηκε στα Kumamoto Dock Co, τον Μάρτιο του 2007, με αριθμό 442. Έχει διαστάσεις LPP67.3m&times;B13.4m&times;D3.6m και χωρητικότητα 999 GRTκαι 400 DWT
> Διαθέτει δυο προπέλες μεταβλητού βήματος (CPC-80AF), BowThruster (TCB-55MA) και SternThruster (TCB-55MA)
> Εξαιρετικό το δείγμα πλοίου που ποστάρισε ο φίλος nippon


Δεν νομίζω ότι έχω δει ποιο όμορφο βαπόρι ,σε αυτό το μέγεθος !
Είναι ένα κουκλί !!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιάννη σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ... Ελπίζω στο μέλλον να κάνουμε το ταξιδάκι αυτό !  :Wink: 
Πάντως παιδιά όλες αυτές τις μέρες δίνεται ρεσιτάλ κι εσείς μαζί με τους Ιάπωνες ναυπηγούς... Μπράβο !

----------


## nippon

> Γιάννη σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ... Ελπίζω στο μέλλον να κάνουμε το ταξιδάκι αυτό ! 
> Πάντως παιδιά όλες αυτές τις μέρες δίνεται ρεσιτάλ κι εσείς μαζί με τους Ιάπωνες ναυπηγούς... Μπράβο !


Να σαι καλα φιλε μου! Φυσικα θαναση να το κανουμε αυτο το ταξιδακι!....

Παμε στα μεγαλα τωρα......
Τo FERRY KYOTO 2
f_kyoto2_08l.jpg

To FERRY KITAKYUSHU, και τα δυο της MEIMON
f_osaka_05l.jpg

Eιχαμε δει την προηγουμενη φορα το FERRY SUOU, και εδω το αδελφο του το FERRY SETTSU
f_settsu_03l.jpg

To SUNFLOWER GOLD, με μια αλλιωτικη πρυμνη...και μονοτιμονο!sf_pearl_06l.jpg
(advectionfog.net/)

----------


## Thanasis89

Τι λιμάνια πρέπει να έχεις για να είσαι τόσο σίγουρος για τις ελικτικές ικανότητες ενός μονοτίμονου πλοίου ; Πάντα το Sunflower Gold ενώ δεν είναι το μοναδικό μονοτίμονο στην Χώρα του Ανατέλοντος Ήλιου μου έκανε εντύπωση... Τι καλούδια έχεις Γιάννη για το εσωτερικό του ;

----------


## samurai

Το πρώτο μπλε βαπόρι της Meimon Taiyo Ferry είναι ενα απο τα καλύτερα βαπόρια της θάλασσας του seto. Βεβαία, ο φίλος nippon ποστάρισε το αδελφό FERRY FUKUOKA 2 και όχι το FERRY KYOTO 2.
To ΦΕΡΡΥ ΚΥΟΤΟ 2 θα ήταν το παρακάτω
15213.jpg

----------


## samurai

Ας δούμε τον γίγαντα της Hankyu Ferry και με τη νέα φορεσιά της εταιρείας :Smile: 
img_614797_16528856_2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο τα πιο ενδιαφεροντα θεματα του ναυτιλια που κατα βαση χτιζεται με τα post του Nippon & Samurai.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σας ευχαριστώ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου παιδιά, για τους κόπους σας να ψάχνετε και να ανεβάζετε αυτές τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες  :Very Happy: 

Πολύ όμορφο το παλιό Ferry Fukue!

----------


## nippon

Ας δουμε και μερικες μπροσουρες!
Δυο Μπροσουρες της SILVER FERRY (KAWASAKI KINKAI KISEN)
Στο κεντρικο εξωφυλλο ειναι το SILVER QUEEN (Αδελφο του VENILIA)
Και απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια VENILIA, FERRY HACHINOHE, VEGA
20081121103517.jpg

Aπο πανω προς τα κατω SILVER QUEEN, VEGA, VENILIA, FERRY HACHINOHE
20081121103701.jpg

Μπροσουρα του SUNFLOWER SAPPORO, προσεξτε τις ωρες διελευσεις επι των φαρων!
200905121409492sapporo.jpg
Και το deckplan
20090512141128sapporo2.jpg
Συνεχιζεται....

----------


## nippon

.....και η συνεχεια!
Αλλες δυο μπροσουρες με τα deckplans!
SUNFLOWER FURANO
20090512141153f07furano.jpg
2009051214121501furano.jpg

SUNFLOWER SHIRETOKO/SUNFLOWER DAIZETSU (πρωην RAINBOW LOVE(II)/RAINBOW BELL(II)
200905121413115cashiretoko.jpg
2009051214133968chiretoko.jpg
(teikisen.blog84.fc2.com)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαλα πλεον δεν σχολιαζω τα απιστευτα του nippon, αλλα το ποσο μυθικο ειναι το logo της sunflower

----------


## samurai

Στην τελευταία μπροσούρα τα SUNFLOWER DAISETSU & SHIRETOKO ήταν τα *NEW* RAINBOW BELL & *NEW* RAINBOE LOVE της Higashi Nihon Ferry. Τα RAINBOW BELL & LOVE είναι τα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ & NEW GOLDEN BRIDGE V  :Very Happy:

----------


## samurai

Και μια φωτο του γίγαντα NEW RAINBOW LOVE για να τον δούμε με τη φορεσιά της Higashi Nihon Ferry :Very Happy: 
nlove060812.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Ευτυχως ειναι και ο Samurai και κανει τις απαραιτητες διορθωσεις....γτ απο φωτογραφιες καλα πανε ολοι...στις πληροφοριες ειναι η υποθεση....:wink:

----------


## samurai

...και μια απο το αδελφάκι NEW RAINBOW BELL :Wink: 
nbell060902.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Και μετα τις ωραιες πλωριεςν ληψεις του Ν R Bell & Love παμε και λιγο απο πρυμα....

200405-1-d1.jpg
200405-1-o.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Υποθέτω, ότι τα δύο τελευταία θα προορίζονται περισσότερο για φορτηγά σε αντίθεση με τα πιο πάνω βλέποντας τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους και τον αριθμό των καμπινών, έτσι;

----------


## nippon

> Ευτυχως ειναι και ο Samurai και κανει τις απαραιτητες διορθωσεις....γτ απο φωτογραφιες καλα πανε ολοι...στις πληροφοριες ειναι η υποθεση....:wink:


Ηταν καλη η μπηχτη σου? Για καποια λαθη που εχω κανει σε καποια ποστ λογω της δυσκολιας της Ιαπωνικης γλωσσας, και το χρονο και το κοπο που τραβαω, ωστε να μπορεσω να παρουσιαζω οσο πιο σωστα τα ποστ μου, και τωρα λογω επιπεδου και ελλειψης σεβασμου σου θελεις να με μειωσεις κερδιζοντας τι?
Δεν εχεις κανενα δικαιωμα να πετας μπηχτες σε ατομα που με κοπο και προσπαθεια να βελτιωσουν την θεματολογια της ιστοσελιδας και ουτε εχεις το δικαιωμα να αντιπαρατεθεις με μενα.
Αντι να βαλω το NEW εβαλα το (ΙΙ) θεωρειται σοβαρο ατοπημα? Αν εισαι τελειος καλως εχει......

----------


## samurai

Φίλε appia, πράγματι τα δυο αυτά βαπόρια κατασκευάστηκαν, προκειμένου να καλύψουν το λάθος που έκανε η εταιρεία όταν κατασκεύασε τα δυο πρώτα πλοία το 1996 και 1997. Στα πρώτα, έδωσε έμφαση περισσότερο στους επιβάτες και λιγότερο στο γκαράζ. Όμως, η γραμμή στην οποία δρομολογήθηκαν απέδωσε λίγα, διότι δεν είχε μεγάλη επιβατική κίνηση, σε αντίθεση με την υψηλή μεταφορική κίνηση. Έτσι, σύντομα τα δυο πρώτα βαπόρια έμπαιναν μέσα, με αποτέλεσμα να παροπλιστούν το 2000 και να τεθούν προς πώληση.
Τα δυο νέα πλοία που κατασκευάστηκαν (2001), είχαν πρωτόκολλο μόλις για 150 επιβάτες, και γκαράζ άνω των 2000 γραμμικών μέτρων προκειμένου να καλύψουν τις αυξημένες ανάγκες της γραμμής. Γι' αυτό και έχουν αυτή την μορφή. Όπως, παρατηρούμε λάθη κάνουν και οι Ιάπωνες! :Smile:

----------


## nippon

> Στην τελευταία μπροσούρα τα SUNFLOWER DAISETSU & SHIRETOKO ήταν τα *NEW* RAINBOW BELL & *NEW* RAINBOE LOVE της Higashi Nihon Ferry. Τα RAINBOW BELL & LOVE είναι τα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ & NEW GOLDEN BRIDGE V


Καλες οι διορθωσεις σου κυριε SAMURAI.....Eγω το δεχομαι...
Αλλα παρεπιπτοντως γιατι δεν μας παραθετεις και τις πηγες σου??
Ειναι δυσκολο να το μοιραστεις με ολους με τις πληροφοριες??

----------


## samurai

Φίλε nippon, οι πηγές μου δεν είναι site. Κατά βάση είναι άνθρωποι και βιβλία, όπου κάποια απο αυτά αναφέρονται.
Δεν διαθέτω μυστικά όπλα, ούτε μυστική γνώση. Απλά, είμαι υπέρμαχος της άποψης οτι αυτή η γνώση πρέπει να δίνεται σωστά, γιατί η διαχείριση μιας τόσο μεγάλης γκάμας πληροφοριών θέλει προσοχή.
Τα περισσότερα ιαπωνικά site, όλοι μας τα γνωρίζουμε. 
Σημασία, λοιπόν, έχει η εγκυρότητα της πληροφόρησης, ώστε όλοι μας να μαθαίνουμε σωστά και όχι να προκαλούμε απλά εντυπώσεις.
Οι φωτογραφίες είναι χιλιάδες, όμως απο μόνες τους δεν μπορούν να αποτυπώσουν την ορθή πληροφόρηση.
Για το λόγο αυτό, μπαίνουν με σύνεση και όταν απαιτείται δίνονται οι απαραίτητες εξηγήσεις, χωρίς κανένας να θίγεται.
Όπως προείπα είμαι πρόθυμος να απαντήσω σε ερωτήματα, ώστε να ξεκαθαρίζουμε τις τυχόν απορίες. Δεν υπάρχουν λόγοι παρεξηγήσεων και ανταγωνισμών.

----------


## manolis m.

> Ηταν καλη η μπηχτη σου? Για καποια λαθη που εχω κανει σε καποια ποστ λογω της δυσκολιας της Ιαπωνικης γλωσσας, και το χρονο και το κοπο που τραβαω, ωστε να μπορεσω να παρουσιαζω οσο πιο σωστα τα ποστ μου, και τωρα λογω επιπεδου και ελλειψης σεβασμου σου θελεις να με μειωσεις κερδιζοντας τι?
> Δεν εχεις κανενα δικαιωμα να πετας μπηχτες σε ατομα που με κοπο και προσπαθεια να βελτιωσουν την θεματολογια της ιστοσελιδας και ουτε εχεις το δικαιωμα να αντιπαρατεθεις με μενα.
> Αντι να βαλω το NEW εβαλα το (ΙΙ) θεωρειται σοβαρο ατοπημα? Αν εισαι τελειος καλως εχει......


Φιλε nippon κατ' αρχας για να ξεκαθαρισω την θεση μου δεν ηταν μπιχτη ! Ηταν φανερη και δεν ειχε στοχο εσενα ! Αναφερομαι γενικως ! Ο καθε ενας απο εμας εχει μεγαλη ποικιλια απο εικονες αλλα απο την στιγμη που δεν ειναι δυνατο να υπαρχει ορθη πληροφοριση καλο θα ηταν να μην τις ανεβαζουμε προκαλωντας ενα χαος ερωτιματικων για τους πραγματικα ενδιαφερομεους ! Ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος ! Κανενας δεν ειναι τελειος !

----------


## Thanasis89

> Φίλε nippon, οι πηγές μου δεν είναι site. Κατά βάση είναι άνθρωποι και βιβλία, όπου κάποια απο αυτά αναφέρονται.
> Δεν διαθέτω μυστικά όπλα, ούτε μυστική γνώση. Απλά, είμαι υπέρμαχος της άποψης οτι αυτή η γνώση πρέπει να δίνεται σωστά, γιατί η διαχείριση μιας τόσο μεγάλης γκάμας πληροφοριών θέλει προσοχή.
> Τα περισσότερα ιαπωνικά site, όλοι μας τα γνωρίζουμε. 
> Σημασία, λοιπόν, έχει η εγκυρότητα της πληροφόρησης, ώστε όλοι μας να μαθαίνουμε σωστά και όχι να προκαλούμε απλά εντυπώσεις.
> Οι φωτογραφίες είναι χιλιάδες, όμως απο μόνες τους δεν μπορούν να αποτυπώσουν την ορθή πληροφόρηση.
> Για το λόγο αυτό, μπαίνουν με σύνεση και όταν απαιτείται δίνονται οι απαραίτητες εξηγήσεις, χωρίς κανένας να θίγεται.
> Όπως προείπα είμαι πρόθυμος να απαντήσω σε ερωτήματα, ώστε να ξεκαθαρίζουμε τις τυχόν απορίες. Δεν υπάρχουν λόγοι παρεξηγήσεων και ανταγωνισμών.


Το κάθε μέλος αυτού του forum έχει το δικαίωμα να αξιοποιεί όποια πηγή του δίνεται και όποια του είναι αρεστή. Εσείς έχετε τα βιβλία, που ακόμα και τότε έπρεπε να μας παρουσιάσετε τον συγγραφέα και τον τίτλο του βιβλίου, και ο nippon έχει το διαδίκτυο. Στο διαδίκτυο γράφονται στα γιαπωνέζικα στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος τους ενώ τα βιβλία δύναται κάποιος να τα βρει στα αγγλικά ή σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη γλώσσα. Δεν προσβάλω την αξιοπιστία σας με τα λεγόμενά μου, απλά προσπαθώ να βάλω σε τάξη μερικά επιχειρήματα που αδίκως νοούνται ως ορθά. Στόχως της παρούσας τοποθέτησής μου ως προ το άτομο σας δεν είναι δημιουργήσω μια παρεξήγηση μεταξύ σας, ούτε και να υπερασπιστώ τον nippon και τον οποιονδήποτε nippon. Στόχος μου είναι να μην στήνουμε στον τοίχο ένα μέλος που κάνει μία προσπάθεια. Η προσπάθεια μου αφορά την ύπαρξη δικαιοσύνης στο περιεχόμενο του θέματος και στο forum, της οποίας η απουσία τείνει να λάβει τρομακτικές διαστάσεις.




> Φιλε nippon κατ' αρχας για να ξεκαθαρισω την θεση μου δεν ηταν μπιχτη ! Ηταν φανερη και δεν ειχε στοχο εσενα ! Αναφερομαι γενικως ! Ο καθε ενας απο εμας εχει μεγαλη ποικιλια απο εικονες αλλα απο την στιγμη που δεν ειναι δυνατο να υπαρχει ορθη πληροφοριση καλο θα ηταν να μην τις ανεβαζουμε προκαλωντας ενα χαος ερωτιματικων για τους πραγματικα ενδιαφερομεους ! Ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος ! Κανενας δεν ειναι τελειος !


Μανώλη, γνωρίζομαστε αρκετά καλά. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν περίμενα να ισχυρίζεσαι κάτι τέτοιο και να ψεύδεσαι παράλληλα. Προφανώς η μπιχτή αφορούσε τον nippon καθώς είναι ο μοναδικός μαζί με τον samurai που μας ενημερώνουν για τις εξελίξεις στην ¶πω Ανατολή. Προσωπικά έχω ενημερωθεί και από τους δύο. Παράλληλα αν αντρέξεις στις προηγούμενες σελίδες πουθενά, μα πουθενά όμως δεν είδα να δημιουργείται κάποια χάος. Είμαι φανατικός αναγνώστης του παρόντος topic και ποτέ δεν χάθηκα και δεν μου δημιουργήθηκαν ερωτηματικά, κάθε άλλο μάλιστα. Τέλος γράφεις ότι κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος. Ορθώς το γράφεις και συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου, αφού λοιπόν κανένας δεν είναι τέλειος άρα κανένας δεν είναι σε θέση να κρίνει τον άλλο. Η ορθότητα των λεγομένω του καθενός μπορεί να κριθεί από τα αντικειμενικά γεγονότα και από την επιθυμία του εκάστοτε μέλους να ενημερωθεί περαιτέρω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα. 

Συγνώμη για την μεγάλη τοποθέτησή μου... Δεν έχω να χωρίσω τίποτα και με κανέναν σας.

----------


## manolis m.

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν περίμενα να ισχυρίζεσαι κάτι τέτοιο και να ψεύδεσαι παράλληλα. Προφανώς η μπιχτή αφορούσε τον nippon καθώς είναι ο μοναδικός μαζί με τον samurai που μας ενημερώνουν για τις εξελίξεις στην ¶πω Ανατολή. Προσωπικά έχω ενημερωθεί και από τους δύο. Παράλληλα αν αντρέξεις στις προηγούμενες σελίδες πουθενά, μα πουθενά όμως δεν είδα να δημιουργείται κάποια χάος. Είμαι φανατικός αναγνώστης του παρόντος topic και ποτέ δεν χάθηκα και δεν μου δημιουργήθηκαν ερωτηματικά, κάθε άλλο μάλιστα. Τέλος γράφεις ότι κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος. Ορθώς το γράφεις και συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου, αφού λοιπόν κανένας δεν είναι τέλειος άρα κανένας δεν είναι σε θέση να κρίνει τον άλλο.


Θανο, σιγουρα κανενας δεν ειναι σε θεση να κρινει γι αυτο και οπως προανεφερα απευθυνομαι γενικως ! Λεω την αποψη μου...τι θεωρω εγω σωστο..Τωρα το πως εκλαμβανεται απο τους αποδεκτες...ο καθενας μπορει να του δωσει αλλη σημασια !Δεν ψευδομαι ! Το χαος στο οποιο αναφερομαι και το οποιο δεν εχει δημιουργηθει που σωστα λες δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι θα παρει χωρα εντος του θεματος γιατι πολυ απλα αν ενα μελος ανεβασει φωτογραφιες ενος πλοιου (ή πλοιων) χωρις να αναφερονται εστω και επιγραμματικα λιγα λογια για την ιστορια του(ς) στον αναγνωστη θα γεννηθουν αρκετες αποριες οπως ευλογο ειναι !

----------


## Appia_1978

Α, μάλιστα. Σε ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση  :Very Happy: 




> Φίλε appia, πράγματι τα δυο αυτά βαπόρια κατασκευάστηκαν, προκειμένου να καλύψουν το λάθος που έκανε η εταιρεία όταν κατασκεύασε τα δυο πρώτα πλοία το 1996 και 1997. Στα πρώτα, έδωσε έμφαση περισσότερο στους επιβάτες και λιγότερο στο γκαράζ. Όμως, η γραμμή στην οποία δρομολογήθηκαν απέδωσε λίγα, διότι δεν είχε μεγάλη επιβατική κίνηση, σε αντίθεση με την υψηλή μεταφορική κίνηση. Έτσι, σύντομα τα δυο πρώτα βαπόρια έμπαιναν μέσα, με αποτέλεσμα να παροπλιστούν το 2000 και να τεθούν προς πώληση.
> Τα δυο νέα πλοία που κατασκευάστηκαν (2001), είχαν πρωτόκολλο μόλις για 150 επιβάτες, και γκαράζ άνω των 2000 γραμμικών μέτρων προκειμένου να καλύψουν τις αυξημένες ανάγκες της γραμμής. Γι' αυτό και έχουν αυτή την μορφή. Όπως, παρατηρούμε λάθη κάνουν και οι Ιάπωνες!

----------


## nippon

> Φίλε nippon, οι πηγές μου δεν είναι site. Κατά βάση είναι άνθρωποι και βιβλία, όπου κάποια απο αυτά αναφέρονται.
> Δεν διαθέτω μυστικά όπλα, ούτε μυστική γνώση. Απλά, είμαι υπέρμαχος της άποψης οτι αυτή η γνώση πρέπει να δίνεται σωστά, γιατί η διαχείριση μιας τόσο μεγάλης γκάμας πληροφοριών θέλει προσοχή.
> Τα περισσότερα ιαπωνικά site, όλοι μας τα γνωρίζουμε. 
> Σημασία, λοιπόν, έχει η εγκυρότητα της πληροφόρησης, ώστε όλοι μας να μαθαίνουμε σωστά και όχι να προκαλούμε απλά εντυπώσεις.
> Οι φωτογραφίες είναι χιλιάδες, όμως απο μόνες τους δεν μπορούν να αποτυπώσουν την ορθή πληροφόρηση.
> Για το λόγο αυτό, μπαίνουν με σύνεση και όταν απαιτείται δίνονται οι απαραίτητες εξηγήσεις, χωρίς κανένας να θίγεται.
> Όπως προείπα είμαι πρόθυμος να απαντήσω σε ερωτήματα, ώστε να ξεκαθαρίζουμε τις τυχόν απορίες. Δεν υπάρχουν λόγοι παρεξηγήσεων και ανταγωνισμών.


Κυριε SAMURAI σας εκανα μια απλη ερωτηση....
Και αυτη ειναι η απαντηση σου??
Αντι να μου απαντησετε ευθεως προτιμησατε να μου δωσετε ολο αυτο κατεβατο.....
Υπονοεις οτι εχω χασει το μετρο??
Οτι δεν χρησιμοποιησα με συνεση τις πληροφοριες??
Υπονοεις οτι προσπαθω να δημιουργησω εντυπωσεις στην κοινοτητα του Ναυτιλια?? Και ξερετε παρα πολυ καλα οτι ποτε δεν το επιδιωξα, ουτε καν και τα ευσημα. 
Πες μου στα ισα ποσα λαθη εχω κανει εδω στο συγκεκριμενο threat και να δημιουργησω προβλημα στους συμφορουμιτες?? Αυτο να μου το πειτε ευθεως...Βεβαιως δεν ντραπηκα να δηλωσω δημοσια οτι εχω κανει λαθη.
Ποιος προσπαθησε χωρις προσωπικο οφελος να αναβαθμισει το συγκεκριμενο threat και να φερει τους ενδιαφερομενους σε επαφη με την μαγεια των Ιαπωνικων βαποριων??
Δεν σε εχω δει να συμμετεχεις ενεργα εδω, μονο οτι με ακολουθεις.....
Η βοηθεια σου παντα ηταν καλοδεχουμενη στο πνευμα της καραβολατρικης ιδεας και στην αγαπη για τα βαπορια, αλλα οι διορθωσεις σου δεν ηταν εκ του φιλικου αλλα εκ του εξυπνου...
Ειναι αυτονοητο,  οτι αν δεν ποσταρω δεν ποσταρεις....
Οσο για την ερωτηση μου που σας εκανα κυριε...Οι περισσοτερες φωτος που εχεις ποσταρει εδω μεσα, εσυ κι εγω γνωριζουμε πολυ καλα οτι ειναι απο πολυ γνωστες ιστοσελιδες. Ετσι δεν ειναι, εδω μιλαμε στα ισα..!
Με ενοχλησε η σταση σου γιατι δεν σεβαστηκες το κοπο μου και την προσπαθεια να συνισφερω στην κοινοτητα, αφου ειναι γνωστο οτι γνωριζεις πολυ καλα τις δυσκολιες μιας τετοιας ερευνας, και μαλιστα σε μια δυσκολη γλωσσα. 
Η απαντηση σου εδω οχι μονο εδειξε το "ποιον" σου αλλα και την ελλειψη κατανοησης προς εμε....κατι που το προσεξαν ολοι οι συμφορουμιτες του συγκεκριμενου threat....
Η απλη ερωτηση μου προς σε εσας επισης κατεδειξε οτι ο σκοπος σου ειναι να μην φανερωνεις τις πηγες σου για προσωπικο οφελος, το οποιο ειναι καθαρα δικο σου προβλημα...
Με μια απλη ερωτηση πολλα μπορεις να μαθεις, αλλα εσυ υπεπεσες....Δεν χρειαζονταν ο "μανδυας".....

----------


## nippon

> Φιλε nippon κατ' αρχας για να ξεκαθαρισω την θεση μου δεν ηταν μπιχτη ! Ηταν φανερη και δεν ειχε στοχο εσενα ! Αναφερομαι γενικως ! Ο καθε ενας απο εμας εχει μεγαλη ποικιλια απο εικονες αλλα απο την στιγμη που δεν ειναι δυνατο να υπαρχει ορθη πληροφοριση καλο θα ηταν να μην τις ανεβαζουμε προκαλωντας ενα χαος ερωτιματικων για τους πραγματικα ενδιαφερομεους ! Ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος ! Κανενας δεν ειναι τελειος !


Αυτη ειναι η απαντηση σου?
Ποιον νομιζεις οτι κοροιδευεις? Εμενα, το εαυτο σου, τους συμφορουμιτες??
Ξερεις παρα πολυ καλα οτι η μπηχτη σου απευθυνοταν καθαρα σε μενα μονο που την εκανες καμουφλαρισμενη! Ποιος αλλος εχει υπεπεσει σε λαθη εκτος απο μενα εδω στο threat?? Μια μπηχτη μπορεις με πολλους τροπους να την ριξεις και μαλιστα καμουφλαρισμενη και να απευθυνεται σε ενα συγκεκριμενο προσωπο...Εσυ θα μου την ελεγες στα ισα φατσα με φατσα?? Οχι βεβαια...
Η απαντηση σου φανερωσε ποιος ηταν ο σκοπος σου....
Ο συμφορουμιτης μας Thanasis89 ειπε το αυτονοητο....
Και γιατι η συγκεκριμενη απαντηση σου μοιαζει πολυ με το SAMURAI?
Φιλαρακια ειστε και απαντατε με το ιδιο τροπο? Πως γινεται τοτε να απαντατε οι δυο σας με διαφορα 20 λεπτων??
Να μιλησουμε εδω στα ισα....ποσα λαθη εχω κανει εδω?? Δηλ ο καθε συμφορουμιτης που κανει λαθος που ειναι βεβαια καθαρα ανθρωπινο πρεπει να το παιρνετε παραμαζωμα??
Αν γνωριζεις περισσοτερα για Ιαπωνεζικα βαπορια, ελα να τις μοιραστεις με εμας τους "ασχετους"....
Εισαι γνωστος για τις μπηχτες σου εδω μεσα..! 
Προτιμω να μιλω στα ισα και δεν εχω καμια διαθεση να ασχοληθω μαζι σου οταν θεωρεις με μια απλη λεξη "γενικως" δεν θα το παρουμε χαμπαρι...

----------


## a.molos

Ψυχραιμία παιδιά, εδώ περνάμε την ώρα μας με αυτά που αγαπάμε & μας ενδιαφέρουν, δίνουμε & λαμβάνουμε γνώσεις, έχουμε απορίες, μαθαίνουμε και διορθώνουμε τυχόν λανθασμένες πληροφορίες, δεν ανεβάζουμε την πίεση ο ένας του άλλου, είναι ανώφελο  να υπάρχει αντιπαράθεση.

----------


## Leo

Θα παρακαλέσω οι αντιπαραθέσεις να σταματήσουν εδώ και να συνεχιστεί η ροή του θέματος χωρίς καμιά περαιτέρω επεξήγηση εκατέρωθεν. Όποιος από τους εμπλεκομένους το κρίνει απαραίτητο, αυτό να γίνει με ΠΜ. Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση όλων.

----------


## Rodantis

Tα καινούρια Rainbow bell και love φαίνοντα εξαιρετικά πλοία.Τι ταχύτητα έχουν;

----------


## samurai

Ταξιδεύουν με υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 24,9 κόμβων, ενω στα δοκιμαστικά έβγαλαν 28 κόμβους :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ένα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ μπράβο στα μέλη, τα οποία έστησαν στον τοίχο ένα από τα πιο διακριτικά και άριστα εμφανιζόμενα μέλη του forum τον Nippon. 
Περίμενα μία εβδομάδα μήπως και αποφασίζατε να καλύψετε το κενό που άφησε η απουσία του, ούτε καν αυτό προσπαθήσατε με το τεράστιο αρχείο σας και τις γνώσεις σας. Πραγματικά είναι πρωτόγνωρο αυτό... Να χτυπάμε κάτω κάποιον σκληρά προσπαθούντα για την ευχαρίστηση όλων !  

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ ! Είσαστε καταπληκτικοί... Μιας και το συνηθίζουμε να το λέμε αυτό, ας το πω κι εγώ !

----------


## Apostolos

Το KISO τελειώνει...
http://premium.rara.jp/photo/cbc7687...3873db/1761860

----------


## george123

> Το KISO τελειώνει...
> http://premium.rara.jp/photo/cbc7687...3873db/1761860


Το link δε βγάζει κάπου.

----------


## giorgos_249

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-jF9-gYcUM&feature=grec_index*

----------


## Appia_1978

Σύμφωνα με το Shippax, το Ishikari πουλήθηκε σε Κινέζους  :Sad:

----------


## BULKERMAN

Να το !!! Βγήκε ο Βαπόραρος!! :Very Happy: 

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/sho...0590#top_photo

----------


## sylver23

Είδα και το άρθρο στον εφοπλιστή.
Ομορφο πλοίο αλλά νομίζω οτι η γραμμή του θυμίζει πλοίο 10ετίας.

----------


## Apostolos

Για να θυμηθούμε το αγαπημένο θέμα που δυστηχώς το κάναμε σούπα όλο μαζι ας δούμε ένα ολοκαίνουργιο Ιαπωνικό φέρυ που θα εκτελεί την γραμμή Hakodate και Honsu σε 90 λεπτά με ταχύτητα 17 κόμβων. Ναυπηγήθηκε στο γνωστό μας Naikai Zosen στην Χειροσίμα, και έχει ολικό μήκος 91 μ, πλάτος 15,6 και μπορεί να μεταφέρει 470 άτομα με 8 άτομα πλήρωμα (σε βάρδιες φυσικά). Μπορεί να φορτώσει 21 φορτηγά και 60 ΙΧ... Το περίεργο του όνομα μεταφράζεται ώς "στρογγυλό μεγάλο κουτί"!!! Αν βρώ το Αγγλικο θα σας το ανεβάσω όπως και περισσότερες φώτο. Φυσικά και έχει επιχορηγηθεί απο τους Ιαπωνικούς Σιδηροδρόμους όπως και όλα τα νέα φέρυ με ολική ναυλωση στην διαχειρήστρια εταιρία Tsugaru Kaikyo (παλαιότερα γνωστή ώς Higashi Nihon Ferry) Ας δούμε όμως την καθέλκυση και τα deck plan

new ferry.jpg photo_7.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Το στάμπαρα από τον Σεπτέμβρη….
Ferry Hachinohe αλλά δεν το βρίσκω στο marine traffic ούτε ως πρώην όνομα του.
Το έγραψε ο Εφοπλιστής στο προηγούμενο τεύχος του.
18,3 κ ταχύτητα πλεύσης 21 μαξ 35τονοι /24ωρο
Ότι πρέπει…..
silverferry_ferry_hachinohe_090721_1.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Για τα New Suizen/Suzuran τι έχουμε να πούμε? Απ'όσο είχα διαβάσει κάπου είναι "κλάσης" (αν το λέω καλά) Akashia/Hamanasu.
http://www.snf.jp/pdf/english.pdf 

Πρέπει να είναι από το επίσημο site της Shin Nihonkai Ferry.

----------


## Aquaman

Δεν ξερω αν εχει αναφερθει σε παλιοτερο ποστ,αλλα αυτα τα Hamanasu ειναι μακρυνα ξαδερφακια του Ελυρος η ειναι ιδεα μου?

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Το στάμπαρα από τον Σεπτέμβρη….
> Ferry Hachinohe αλλά δεν το βρίσκω στο marine traffic ούτε ως πρώην όνομα του.
> Το έγραψε ο Εφοπλιστής στο προηγούμενο τεύχος του.
> 18,3 κ ταχύτητα πλεύσης 21 μαξ 35τονοι /24ωρο
> Ότι πρέπει…..
> silverferry_ferry_hachinohe_090721_1.jpg


Αν ειναι αυτο που νομιζω να το ψαξεις στο marinetraffic σαν Rajarakata. Στην Ινδονησια ταξιδευει.

----------


## Apostolos

> Δεν ξερω αν εχει αναφερθει σε παλιοτερο ποστ,αλλα αυτα τα Hamanasu ειναι μακρυνα ξαδερφακια του Ελυρος η ειναι ιδεα μου?


Οχι δέν έχει καμία σχέση. Βασικά ολα έχουν κατασκευαστει στο Αγιο ναυπηγείο της Mitsubishi και έχουν όμοια χαρακτηριστηκά. Αν εχει κάποιο παρόμοιο είναι τα Sunflower Mito (νυν Cosco Star), Sunflower Satsuma, και Sunflower Kirishima. Ολα έχουν διαφορές στο κομοδέσιο

mito060503 (Custom).jpgD30_2901.jpgSUNFLOWER_KIRISHIMA (Custom).jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Τα Sunflower παλι φερνουν λιγο στο νου τα Σοφοκλης V και Λευκα Ορη..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Tο SUNFLOWER 8  ενα  πανεμορφο σκαρι σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ

_SUN FLOWER 8 postcard.jpgSAN FLOWER 8_ 1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...και το αδελφο πλοιο SUNFLOWER 2  σε διαφημιστικες καρτποσταλ 

_sun flower  2.jpgSun Flower 2.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  SUNFLOWER MITO σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της ΒLUE HIGHWAY  LINE

_sunflower mito.jpgsunflower mito postcard.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  SUNFLOWER KOGANE σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ  της KANSAI KISEN

_postcard.jpgpostcard 1.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Όπως είναι σήμερα στις Φιλιππινες



Έχει ένα αδελφό σήμερα SF21.
Σχεδιαστικά έχει κάποιες ομοιότητες με το Princess T. σε γέφυρα καθρέφτη και σχήμα τσιμινιέρας.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ακομη ενα ομορφο βιντεακι   του  SUNFLOWER KOGANE 
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY5QDlPO-V8

----------


## Takerman

Οι δυο πρώτες είναι του Sunflower Furano και η τρίτη του Sunflower Sapporo. Και τα 2 αποσύρονται το 2017 και ήδη έχουν παραγγελθεί οι αντικαταστάτες τους. Λέτε να δούμε κανένα προς τα νερά μας?

sf furano2.jpg sf furano.jpg
*Sunflower Furano*
Builder: Mitsubishi Heavy Industries - Shimonoseki Shipyard & Machinery Works.
Completed: 1993 
Gross Register Tonnage (GRT) : 13,539
Length : 192.0m
Beam : 27.0m
Speed(Max) : 26.24knots
Capacity(Passengers) : 705
Capacity (Vehicles) : 100 + (Trucks) : 180

sf sapporo.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Καθέλκυση του νεότευκτου IZUMI της Hankyu Ferry στις 7/8/2014. 
Izumi.jpg

Και σχετικά βίντεο:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dpujiOC8GY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7A8U5nn3s6o

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Takerman για τα ωραία σου. Εδώ δυστυχώς αυτά τα ωραία, που κάποτε γινόντουσαν συχνά........... μας τα έχουν στερήσει. Ελάχιστε πλέον είναι οι καθελκύσεις στον Ελλαδικό χώρο.

----------


## GEOMA



----------


## nickosps

Το πρώην Ionian King του Αγούδημου (Agoudimos Lines)!

----------


## GEOMA

Κατι μου θυμιζει αλλα δεν μπορω να θυμηθω τι.
Λετε να εχει ελθει στα νερα μας?

----------


## GEOMA

Ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια .Τωρα ονομαζεται OCEAN ROSE και κανει δρομολογια μεταξυ Σανγαης και Ναγκασακι

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι δυο πρώτες είναι του Sunflower Furano και η τρίτη του Sunflower Sapporo. Και τα 2 αποσύρονται το 2017 και ήδη έχουν παραγγελθεί οι αντικαταστάτες τους. Λέτε να δούμε κανένα προς τα νερά μας;


To πρώτο είναι αδελφό των ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ Β. κ BLUE GALAXY. Μακάρι αλλά με τη κατάσταση μου φαίνεται ότι το GOLDEN FERRY θα είναι η εξαίρεση :Apologetic: .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> τα οποια ουσιαστικα ειναι η μακρυνη εξελιξη της ιαπωνικης τσογκας


Τσόγκα είναι η παλιά παραδοσιακή βάρκα τους; Γιατί κοιτώντας ακόμα κ τα μικρά ψαράδικα της χώρας αυτής,πχ οι πλώρες τους παραπέμπουν σε γνώριμα σουλούπια.

----------


## Nautilia News

13184818_10206284123563490_1245567848_o.jpg

*ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ: Τα Επιβατηγά/Οχηματαγωγά του 2015*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 13184818_10206284123563490_1245567848_o.jpg
> 
> *ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ: Τα Επιβατηγά/Οχηματαγωγά του 2015*


 Εξαιρετική παρουσίαση από τον φίλο Σπύρο Poύσσο.

Προσωπικά λυπάμαι γιά την διαφαινόμενη τύχη  των 2 της Μeimon Taiyo Ferry που πουλήθηκαν στην Ινδονησία.
Σε καλύτερες εποχές  αυτά τα ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ  (όπως κ της Ηαnkyu) θα μπορούσαν να έλθουν στη χώρα μας.

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστούμε για την όμορφη και ενδιαφέρουσα παρουσίαση!

----------


## SteliosK

¶λλο ένα εξαιρετικό αφιέρωμα από τον Σπύρο Ρούσσο

*HAHAJIMA MARU : Νεότευκτο ποστάλι στα νησιά Ogasawara*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ¶λλο ένα εξαιρετικό αφιέρωμα από τον Σπύρο Ρούσσο
> 
> *HAHAJIMA MARU : Νεότευκτο ποστάλι στα νησιά Ogasawara*


Eύγε Σπύρο.
Οι άνθρωποι φτιάχνουν ΑΓΓΕΛΟΥΣ!

----------


## Nautilia News

*OGASAWARA MARU: Η “βασίλισσα” του αρχιπελάγους Ogasawara*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Tsugaru Kaikyu Ferry: “Παρουσιάζει στο κοινό το νέο της πλοίο BLUE HAPINESS”
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...blue-hapiness/ .

----------


## fourtounakis

Θυμίζει European express!

----------


## fourtounakis

Πάντως απο τι βλέπω και από παλιότερες αναρτήσεις δεν φτιάχνουν πια μικρά βαπόρια...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Tsugaru Kaikyu Ferry: “Παρουσιάζει στο κοινό το νέο της πλοίο BLUE HAPINESS”
> *
> Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...blue-hapiness/ .


Τsugaru Kaikyu είναι ο πορθμός μεταξύ Ηοkkaido κ Ηοnshu,το βόρειο κ κεντρικό νησί της Ιαπωνίας.
Τσόκαρο κατά τους παλιούς Χιώτες ναυτικούς.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Naikai Zosen Corporation: “Τα πλοία του 2016”*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/aktoplo...bf%cf%85-2016/ .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Naikai Zosen Corporation: “Τα πλοία του 2016”*
> 
> Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/aktoplo...bf%cf%85-2016/ .


Βλέπω ότι η πρόωση με μιά μηχανή, όσο πάει κ διαδίδεται στα ιαπωνικά ΕΓ/ΟΓ.

----------


## Nautilia News

*SUNFLOWER FURANO: “Παραδόθηκε στη M.O.L.”*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/aktoplo...thike-sti-mol/ .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Να δούμε πού θα καταλήξει το παλιό SF FURANO.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> O Κάλβος κ ο Κοραής έχουν "αποϊαπωνοποιηθεί" τελείως με την μετασκευή,προσωπικά δεν τα πάω καθόλου.
> Μόνο από το hull καταλαβαίνεις την προέλευση.





> Το ίδιο θα πρέπει να λες και για το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ! Και γενικώς ότι ήρθε από την Ιαπωνία την δεκαετία του '90. Όλα είναι υβρίδια μεταξύ  Ιαπωνίας - Ελλάδας!
> Καλη χρόνια.





> Γιά το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ το έχω γράψει επανειλημμένα.Εγώ θα έλεγα μεταξύ Ιαπωνίας κ Ευρώπης,μιάς κ οι εδώ ναυπηγοί έχουν επιρροές από εκεί που έχουν σπουδάσει.
> Τα 2 ζακυνθινά είναι  ειδική περίπτωση αφού ο ναυπηγός είναι ο ίδιος.Καλή χρονιά.


Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός στο θέμα, να εκφράσω απλά την γνώμη μου. Πιστεύω ότι η καλύτερη μετασκευή Ιαπωνικού έγινε στο ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ (το σύγχρονο) που διατήρησε σχεδόν όλα τα Ιαπωνικά χρακτηριστικά του αλλά ταυτόχρονα προσαρμόστηκε και στις "Ελληνικές απαιτήσεις". Κάτι παρόμοιο πιστεύω και για τα δύο αδελφά, ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ και ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός στο θέμα, να εκφράσω απλά την γνώμη μου. Πιστεύω ότι η καλύτερη μετασκευή Ιαπωνικού έγινε στο ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ (το σύγχρονο) που διατήρησε σχεδόν όλα τα Ιαπωνικά χρακτηριστικά του αλλά ταυτόχρονα προσαρμόστηκε και στις "Ελληνικές απαιτήσεις". Κάτι παρόμοιο πιστεύω και για τα δύο αδελφά, ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ και ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ.


Επιτυχημένες μετασκευές υπάρχουν αρκετές αν πάμε σε βάθος χρόνου.Προσωπικά εννοώ την μη αλλοίωση των χαρακτηριστικών εκείνων από τα οποία το βαπόρι κάνει μπαμ ότι είναι γιαπωνέζικο:πχ πλώρη,πρύμη,καταπέλτες,γέφυρα,άλμπουρα,φουγάρο(α),  λεπτομέρειες κ αναλογίες στην υπερδομή.Εκείνο που με συγκινεί με αυτή τη χώρα κ από παιδάκι άρχισα να το ξεχωρίζω, είναι ότι εκτός από την στιβαρότητα των κατασκευών,υπάρχει διαχρονικότητα κ συνέχεια στον σχεδιασμό εν αντιθέσει με άλλες παραδοσιακά ναυτικές χώρες που το έχουν χάσει λόγω παγκοσμιοποίησης.Αυτή η συνέχεια  φαίνεται στο σουλούπι ακόμα κ ενός μικρού ψαροκάικου ή ενός πολεμικού.
Γιά το hull που είπα παραπάνω,είναι δύσκολο να αλλοιωθεί αφου πρέπει να γίνουν δραστικές επεμβάσεις.Μιά τέτοια περίπτωση ήταν το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ του Αγούδημου.

----------


## ancd

> Από το 1990 κ μετά, ήλθαν περίπου 50 ΕΓ/ΟΓ απ'αυτή τη χώρα, από τα οποία τα περισσότερα παρά την μετασκευή διετήρησαν κατά το μάλλον ή ήττον τον ιαπωνικό "χαρακτήρα" τους.Άλλα  άλλαξαν εντελώς πέρα από κάθε αναγνώριση  όπως το DAME M ή το PRINCESS T κ άλλα παρέμειναν περίπου στην αρχική εμφάνιση: POSEIDON,ΑΓΙΑ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΑ,IONIS,ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ,ΚΥΔΩΝ/ΒLUE GALAXY κ.α.


Οι Ιαπωνικές κατασκευές της δεκαετίας του '70 έδιναν έμφαση περισσότερο στην μεταφορά φορτηγών οχημάτων και όχι τόσο για τους επιβάτες. Αυτό είχε ως αποτέλεσμα όταν ερχόντουσαν στην Ελλάδα τα πλοία, να γίνονται μεγάλες μετασκευες που αλλοιωναν πολύ την εξωτερική εμφάνιση τους. Κλείσιμο πάνω γκαράζ, τράβηγμα καταστρωματων προς την πρυμνη, προσθήκη καταστρωματων, κλείσιμο πλαΐνων καταπελτων και προσθήκη νέων καταπελτων οχημάτων και επιβατών στην πρυμνη.  ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, ΛΑΤΩ, Ν. ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ, ΠΑΤΜΟΣ, ΜΥΤΙΛΉΝΗ, ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ, ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ.
Από την δεκαετία του '90 και μετά οι κατασκευές τους αλλάξαν με προσθήκες καταστρωματων για τους επιβάτες. Έτσι τώρα που έρχονται στην Ελλάδα δεν χρειάζονται τόσες μετατροπες, ωστε να χωρέσουν όλα αυτά που χρειάζεται ο Έλληνας για ένα άνετο και ασφαλές ταξίδι! ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ, ΑΣΤΕΡΙΩΝ ΙΙ, BLUE HORIZON
Και για όλα παίζει ρόλο για τι σκοπό το έχει αγοράσει η ιδιοκτήτρια εταιρεία και σε τη γραμμή θέλει να το δρομολογήσει. SEA TRAILER, THESSALONIKI.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

YAMATO.jpg ΥΑΜΑΤΟ
Σε μιά κίνηση έκπληξη, η Stena αγόρασε από την Ηankyu αυτόν τον βάπορα  (ναυπήγησης 2003, 2350 lm, 23.5 kn) γιά την ευρωπαϊκή αγορά.

----------


## ancd

Αγοράζουν και οι βόρειοι Ιαπωνικά πλοία? Δεν το περίμενα! Πίστευα πως τα Second Hand Γιαπωνέζικα έρχονταν στη Μεσόγειο μόνο!
Αν το πεις το ονομα του στα ελληνικά ειναι ονομα και πράγμα  "ΓΑ..ΤΟ". Πραγματικός βαποραρος!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αγοράζουν και οι βόρειοι Ιαπωνικά πλοία? Δεν το περίμενα! Πίστευα πως τα Second Hand Γιαπωνέζικα έρχονταν στη Μεσόγειο μόνο!
> Αν το πεις το ονομα του στα ελληνικά ειναι ονομα και πράγμα  "ΓΑ..ΤΟ". Πραγματικός βαποραρος!


Επειδή είναι άλλης φιλοσοφίας βαπόρια δεν αγοράζουν με εξαίρεση 1-2 περιπτώσεις.
Αυτό εδώ πρέπει να είναι ειδική περίπτωση.Ελπίζω να μάθουμε.
Βέβσια θα προσαρμοστεί στις ευρωπαϊκές απαιτήσεις.Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν θα μακροημερεύσει εκεί πάνω κ θα έλθει κάποτε σε ελληνικά χέρια.
Το σουλούπι του είναι πάνω κάτω το ίδιο με τους γνωστούς κ μη εξαιρετέους βάπορες που έχουμε εδώ.
Καθότι προέλευσης Αγίας Μιτσουμπίσι!

----------


## ancd

Ωραιο βαπόρι αλλα για την Ελλάδα δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν πολλές γραμμές που μπορεί να απόσβεση μια τέτοια επένδυση για ένα τέτοιο πλοίο. Πιστεύω ότι για ακτοπλοΐα χρειάζονται πλοία μεγέθους σαν το  Rigel VII. Ξαφνικά γέμισε η ακτοπλοΐα με υπερμεγέθη πλοία! Αυτα τα 200μέτρα  είναι πολύ μεγάλα για εμάς. Μονο για Κρήτη που έχει νταλίκες και εκεί πάλι βλέπεις το χειμώνα να μη γεμίζουν! Χίο - Μυτιλήνη και δεν γεμίζει ο Διαγόρας!
 Παν μέτρον άριστον!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ωραιο βαπόρι αλλα για την Ελλάδα δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν πολλές γραμμές που μπορεί να απόσβεση μια τέτοια επένδυση για ένα τέτοιο πλοίο. Πιστεύω ότι για ακτοπλοΐα χρειάζονται πλοία μεγέθους σαν το  Rigel VII. Ξαφνικά γέμισε η ακτοπλοΐα με υπερμεγέθη πλοία! Αυτα τα 200μέτρα  είναι πολύ μεγάλα για εμάς. Μονο για Κρήτη που έχει νταλίκες και εκεί πάλι βλέπεις το χειμώνα να μη γεμίζουν! Χίο - Μυτιλήνη και δεν γεμίζει ο Διαγόρας!
>  Παν μέτρον άριστον!


Μην ξεχνάς ότι είναι του 2003 οπότε τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται στο μέλλον.Εδώ το ΚΙΤΑΚΑΜΙ του 89 μας γλύτωσε στο παρά τρίχα κ πήγε γιά σκραπ.
Γιά τον Διαγόρα μην το λες,υπάρχει θέμα.Ευτυχώς δεν θα ειναι το καλοκαίρι στην γραμμή.Άσε, το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι.

----------


## ancd

Δεν διαφωνώ ότι είναι μια αξιόλογη μονάδα και μακάρι να μπορούσε να ερχόταν και αυτό και το KITAKAMI στη χώρα μας. Απλώς για μένα μου φαίνονται πολύ μεγάλα πλοία για το Αιγαίο. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί να είναι εκμεταλλεύσιμο όλο το χρόνο ένα τέτοιο πλοίο στην Ελλάδα. 
Παρατήρησα την δεκαετία του 2000 την γιγαντοποιηση της ακτοπλοΐας! Εκεί που το Θεόφιλος φαινόταν μεγάλο πλοίο για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη  βρέθηκε να εξυπηρετήτε η γραμμή με Αριάδνη και Ρόδος και να γκρινιάζουμε τώρα που μπήκε ο Διαγόρας!  Δεν γίνεται μια γραμμή με 50 φορτηγά και 300 επιβάτες Μ. Ο. να θέλει τέτοιου μεγέθους  πλοίο.
Δρομολογήθηκε το AQUA BLUE από Θεσσαλονίκη Κυκλάδες Κρήτη και γκρίνιαζαν ότι είναι μικρό και θέλουμε το Galaxy! Για μια γραμμή που αποδείχθηκε ότι ούτε το καλοκαίρι δεν σηκώνει πλοίο!
Πιστεύω ότι πλοία μεγέθους Δηλους και Rigel VII, είναι πλοία που θα μπορούμε να τα βλέπουμε σε πολλές γραμμές και όλο το χρόνο! Με τους επιβάτες ευτυχισμένους και τους πλοιοκτήτες με θετικό πρόσημο στα λογιστικά τους!

Υ. Γ.  Ξέφυγα από το θέμα, απλώς ήθελα να πω την γνώμη μου πάνω σε αυτή τη γιγαντοποιηση που βλέπω τα τελευταία χρόνια.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ..........
> Δρομολογήθηκε το AQUA BLUE από Θεσσαλονίκη Κυκλάδες Κρήτη και γκρίνιαζαν ότι είναι μικρό και θέλουμε το Galaxy! Για μια γραμμή που αποδείχθηκε ότι ούτε το καλοκαίρι δεν σηκώνει πλοίο!
> ....................................
> Υ. Γ.  Ξέφυγα από το θέμα, απλώς ήθελα να πω την γνώμη μου πάνω σε αυτή τη γιγαντοποιηση που βλέπω τα τελευταία χρόνια.


Θα ξεφύγω κι εγώ λίγο από το θέμα, αλλά κάποια πράγματα γι'αυτό που διάβασα και το έχω σε παράθεση θα τα πω!

ANCD Δε ξέρω με τι γνώμονα το λες αυτό και δε με απασχολεί. 
Ούτε και γνωρίζω την ηλικία σου για να ξέρω αν έχεις ή είχες εικόνα από το παρελθόν όταν τη γραμμή την είχαν η Μινωικές γραμμές!
Τόσο κόσμο που είχε τότε ούτε καν στη φαντασία σου! Πρωτόκολλο σε όλα τα θερινά δρομολόγια και με μάξιμουμ 4-5 νησιά μέχρι τη Κρήτη και με χρόνο ταξιδιού κάπου τις 20+ ώρες με 17+ κόμβους. 
Δεν ισχύει ΤΊΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟΛΎΤΩΣ από τα γραφόμενά σου γιατί εγώ έχω εντελώς άλλη ενημέρωση για το εν λόγω δρομολόγιο με το ΆΚΟΥΑ ΜΠΛΟΥ.
Σε ενημερώνω λοιπόν, ότι το πλοίο με σχεδόν καθόλου διαφήμιση, πήγε καλά παρ'όλο που το θάψανε πολλοί [κι εγώ μέσα σε αυτή τη μάζα] και με μάξιμουμ χωρητικότητα τις 25 νταλίκες περίπου, κάπου στα 20 φορτηγά σε κάθε δρομολόγιο τα έπαιρνε. 
Χώρια τα ασυνόδευτα και μη οχήματα και μοτοσυκλέτες και με μέσο όρο τους 350 επιβάτες.
Θα μου πεις "να'ναι καλά η επιδότηση". Παλιά δεν υπήρχε επιδότηση! 
ΤΗ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΊΚΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΆΝΤΗΣΑΝ ΆΓΟΝΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΉ.
ΤΕΡΆΣΤΙΟ ΜΕΙΟΝΈΚΤΗΜΑ και ΜΈΓΑ ΛΆΘΟΣ της SEAJETS τα 8-9 λιμάνια με αποτέλεσμα τις 25+ ώρες το σύνολο του ταξιδιού!

----------


## sylver23

Άκη επειδή φέρνεις συχνά ως παράδειγμα την εποχή των Μινωικών, μην ξεχνάς ότι σε σχέση με πριν 20 χρόνια έχουν αλλάξει πάρα πολλά. Πέρα από τις λοιπές αλλαγές (πχ ανταγωνισμός με αεροπορικές, άλλα εισοδήματα , αλλοι προορισμοί , ραγδαία ανάπτυξη παραθαλάσσιων προορισμών ηπειρωτικής Ελλάδας και γενικά αλλαγή του τουριστικού χάρτη κτλ) έχει αλλάξει και η νοοτροπία του κόσμου. Πλέον ένα ταξίδι των 5 ωρών η μάζα το θεωρεί ''υπερατλαντικό''. Πλέον η μάζα θέλει άλλες ανέσεις. 
Πχ 
Κάποτε (δεν σε πάω πολύ παλιά - μια 25ετια) για Ικαρία κάναμε από 8 έως 12 ώρες κατα μέσο όρο με Σάμαινα , Ίκαρος κτλ και αργότερα με Golden Vergina κτλ. Μηδενικές παροχές,  κόσμος σε καταστρώματα ο ενας πανω στον άλλον, όλοι έξω για να χαζεύουν το ταξίδι , έλλειψη καθαριότητας συνήθως στα πλοία, κυρίως οι εκ καταγωγής ταξίδευαν , άλλες χωρητικότητες, αλλα θέλω κτλ.. 
Πλέον που υπάρχει τουρισμός και το ταξίδι διαρκεί 6-7 ώρες σε πολυτελέστατο πλοίο με καθαριότητα , wifi , ανέσεις κτλ βλέπεις την μάζα κλεισμένη στα αεροπορικά να μην την νοιάζει το ταξίδι και απλά να περιμένει να φτάσει. Συν πόσοι που δεν παίζει να κανουν 6 ώρες για να έρθουν . 
Ο κόσμος αλλάζει και δεν μπορούμε να βάζουμε συγκρίσεις με πριν 20 και 30 χρόνια. 
Ακόμα και τα πλοία των μινωικών που λες τότε ο κόσμος τα θεωρούσε πλωτά παλάτια. Τώρα τα αντίστοιχα νέα τα θεωρεί απλά μεταφορικά μέσα. Δεν ξέρω αν ''πιάνεις'' αυτό που λέω .

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> .............................................Δεν ξέρω αν ''πιάνεις'' αυτό που λέω .


Μέσα είμαι...Όλα τα πιάνω....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Όπως το είπες, απλά δεν ήθελα να γράψω σεντόνι. Έχουν αλλάξει οι καιροί.....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 192325 ΥΑΜΑΤΟ
> Σε μιά κίνηση έκπληξη, η Stena αγόρασε από την Ηankyu αυτόν τον βάπορα  (ναυπήγησης 2003, 2350 lm, 23.5 kn) γιά την ευρωπαϊκή αγορά.


Stena-Nova.png Σύμφωνα με διάφορα sites το βαπόρι θα μετασκευαστεί κ θα προσαρμοστεί στα ευρωπαϊκά δεδομένα μάλλον στην Ελλάδα,όπως βλέπουμε  στην παραπάνω καλλιτεχνική απεικόνιση.Αρχικά θα μερονομαστεί σε STENA NOVA κ θα είναι έτοιμο προς ναύλωση το 1ο 3 μηνο του 2020.
Προσωπική εκτίμηση γιά την αγορά του πλοίου,πέρα από τις δυνατότητες καί την ηλικία του,πρέπει να έπαιξε ρόλο ότι έχει μηχανές Wartsila κ όχι παλιά μοντέλα Pielstick ( εξ ου κ το ντουμάνι ) τα οποία εξακολουθούν να βάζουν στην Ιαπωνία ακόμα κ σε νεότευκτα.
Μακάρι να το...τσιμπήσει κανένας δικός μας.

----------


## Blitz-X

Πολιτισμός!!! Και το Bizan βαπόραρος  :Fat: 




*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολιτισμός!!! Και το Bizan βαπόραρος 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ΜΦΧ*


Eίναι όπως Ελλάδα :Uncomfortableness: .

----------


## ancd

> Eίναι όπως Ελλάδα.


Αυτό που μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση στα ταξίδια μου στην Ιαπωνία και το είδα και στο βίντεο είναι οι καβοδετες! 5 στην πλώρη,  5 στην μέση και 5 στη πρύμνη! Και οι 15 με κράνος, γάντια και την κλασική φυστικη φόρμα τους! Και οι *15 καβοδετες να τραβούν*  τον καβο! Βάζουν τον καβο και απομακρύνονται.
Επισης, κανενα ίχνος επιβάτη, περαστικού, ψαρα ή άσχετου αυτοκινητου.

I LOVE ΕΛΛΑΔΑ!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτό που μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση στα ταξίδια μου στην Ιαπωνία και το είδα και στο βίντεο είναι οι καβοδετες! 5 στην πλώρη,  5 στην μέση και 5 στη πρύμνη! Και οι 15 με κράνος, γάντια και την κλασική φυστικη φόρμα τους! Και οι *15 καβοδετες να τραβούν*  τον καβο! Βάζουν τον καβο και απομακρύνονται.
> Επισης, κανενα ίχνος επιβάτη, περαστικού, ψαρα ή άσχετου αυτοκινητου.
> 
> I LOVE ΕΛΛΑΔΑ!


Σε νυχτερινό ταξίδι οι επιβάτες μετά τις 10 πάνε στις καμπίνες ή παρακολουθούν κανένα κοντσέρτο! Ενδεικτικό της άλλης κουλτούρας αυτού του λαού. 
Το βαπόρι είναι ro/pax 266 επιβάτες,οπότε οι μη έχοντες όχημα μπορεί να περίμεναν στη γραμμή... γιά αποβίβαση.
Ιαπωνία κ Ευρώπη εκτός από Μεσόγειο τα λιμάνια είναι αποστειρωμένα γιά τους άσχετους οπότε καραβολατρικά ψηφίζω δαγκωτό ΕΛΛΑΔΑ αλλά όταν από λιμενικές υποδομές είμαστε πίσω κ από το Μαρόκο με πιάνει θλίψη...

Το FERRY BIZAN  ( Saiki 2016 )  διαφέρει από τα προϊόντα της Μitsubishi σε σουλούπι,προσβάσεις στα γκαράζ κ προπαντός είναι μονοπρόπελο όπως αρκετά καινούργια ιαπωνικά ΕΓ/ΟΓ. Να δούμε τι "παραθυράκι" θα βρούνε οι δικοί μας όταν έλθει η ώρα να τα φέρουν στην χώρα μας.

----------


## Joyrider

Ενα πολύ ωραίο βίντεο από το ταξίδι ενός Ιάπωνα Vlogger με το Sunflower Sapporo.

----------


## Joyrider

Ενα πολύ ωραίο βίντεο από το ταξίδι ενός Ιάπωνα Vlogger με το Hankyu Ferry Yamato.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ενα πολύ ωραίο βίντεο από το ταξίδι ενός Ιάπωνα Vlogger με το Sunflower Sapporo.


Φίλε joyrider ό,τι σε είχα στο μυαλό μου με αφορμή το Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ.
Εάν ταξιδέψει Ιάπωνας στην Ελλάδα με πλοίο κ εχω δει στο ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ,που να ήξεραν οι άνθρωποι ότι αυτό ήταν δικό τους,θα λέει τι καφρίλα είναι εδώ.Είναι έτη φωτός μπροστά κ από πολλούς Ευρωπαίους.Διαφορά ιδιοσυγκρασίας αυτού του λαού στον οποίο κυριαρχεί η πειθαρχία μέχρις υπερβολής.
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι οι περισσότερες παροχές στην καμπίνα,στην Ελλάδα κ όχι μόνο θα είχαν "απαλλοτριωθεί" από τους επιβάτες.
Αφού είχαν ντερλικώσει καλά καλά στο πρωινό,το μεσημεριανό πολύ φτωχό.
Με το SUNFLOWER SAPPORO το οποίο σαν σουλούπι μας τα χαλάει, η εταιρεία άφησε την Αγία Μitsubishi γιά το JMU Marine.Σε μεγάλες ναυτικές χώρες συνήθως οι μεγάλες εταιρείες είναι πελάτες ενός ναυτπηγείου στο οποίο μπορεί να είναι κ μέτοχοι ή το αντίθετο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ενα πολύ ωραίο βίντεο από το ταξίδι ενός Ιάπωνα Vlogger με το Hankyu Ferry Yamato.


Λίγο πιό δεύτερη εταιρεία η Ηankyu Ferry αλλά το ΥΑΜΑΤΟ...γαμάτο,πολύ βαπόρι! Κ οι επιγραφές όπως πάντα με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις είναι στα γιαπωνέζικα.Βγάλτε τα στραβά σας οι ξένοι κ μάθετε να διαβάζετε! Από μιά μεριά,καλά κάνουν οι άνθρωποι! Όχι σαν εμάς τους ξενομανείς...
Το βαπόρι αντικατέστησε το ομώνυμό του το οποίο το αγόρασε η Stena,το έβγαλε Stena Nova κ το προορίζει γιά την Ευρώπη.Έχει λεχθεί ότι θα μετασκευαστεί στην Ελλάδα.
Φίλε σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ γιά τα καλούδια που ανέβασες!

----------


## Joyrider

Πλέον Βίκτωρα η τεχνολογία έχει φτάσει σε τέτοια επίπεδα που πολλοί δουλεύουν σαν Vlogger και υπάρχει πληθώρα θεμάτων στο YouTube. 
Χάρμα Οφθαλμών βέβαια για εμάς που μας αρέσουν τα ταξίδια και βλέπουμε συνέχεια διάφορα από αυτά με μια απλή αναζήτηση.
Είμαι λάτρης της Ιαπωνίας και της κουλτούρας τους, και τις ίδιες σκέψεις που έκανες εσύ, έκανα κι εγώ μόλις είδα τα βίντεο. Με πιάνει μια τεράστια θλίψη όταν μπαίνω σε συγκρίσεις.

----------


## Joyrider

Αλλο ένα φετινό video με το Sunflower Satsuma, έχει ολόκληρη παρουσίαση βλέπουμε τη μετακίνηση με το αυτοκίνητο, τις εγκαταστάσεις στο λιμάνι, τη φόρτωση...χάρμα οφθαλμών.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πλέον Βίκτωρα η τεχνολογία έχει φτάσει σε τέτοια επίπεδα που πολλοί δουλεύουν σαν Vlogger και υπάρχει πληθώρα θεμάτων στο YouTube. 
> Χάρμα Οφθαλμών βέβαια για εμάς που μας αρέσουν τα ταξίδια και βλέπουμε συνέχεια διάφορα από αυτά με μια απλή αναζήτηση.
> Είμαι λάτρης της Ιαπωνίας και της κουλτούρας τους, και τις ίδιες σκέψεις που έκανες εσύ, έκανα κι εγώ μόλις είδα τα βίντεο. Με πιάνει μια τεράστια θλίψη όταν μπαίνω σε συγκρίσεις.


Η πλάκα ( ; ) είναι που ρωτάει what about the transportation in your country? 
OK δεν έχω απαίτηση να γίνουμε Ιαπωνία.Μιά βελτίωση των λιμενικών υποδομών θα ήταν εφικτή.Αλλά εκείνο που δύσκολα βελτιώνεται είναι το επίπεδο των επιβατών το οποίο επιβαρύνεται κ από την παρουσία χιλιάδων τριτοκοσμικών.
Προσωπικά είμαι λάτρης κ των ιαπωνικών πολεμικών πλοίων  γιά το οποια είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν δεν υπήρχαν οι αυτοπεριορισμοί λόγω του συντάγματος της χώρας θα είχαν κατακλύσει τον κόσμο με νεότευκτα αλλά κ μεταχειρισμένα σκάφη.Καταστράφηκαν οι άνθρωποι στον Β'ΠΠ κ ξεκίνησαν σιγά σιγά με σκάφη που παρέπεμπαν σε αμερικάνικα γιά να φτάσουν σήμερα σε αυτό το υπέροχο πολεμικό ναυτικό.
Το αρνητικό με τα λιμάνια τους, είναι εντελώς κλειστά γιά τον καραβολάτρη,τον ψαρά,τον περιπατητή.Κάτι ανάλογο ισχύει κ στην Βόρειο Ευρώπη.

----------


## Joyrider

Ενα βίντεο δώρο στο Βίκτωρα. Φέρρυ από Χιροσίμα για Κούρε, περιλαμβάνει πέρασμα από το ναύσταθμο του Kure και τα ναυπηγεία με δυο πλοία μεταφοράς κοντέϊνερ. Στα ίδια ναυπηγεία είχε κατασκευαστεί και το θωρηκτό Yamato. 
Είναι προφανώς ένα τοπικό φέρρυ, και ακούγονται και οι ανακοινώσεις και στα αγγλικά. Ο Vlogger έχει πολλά ταξίδια με φέρρυ στο κανάλι του και μερικά και στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ενα βίντεο δώρο στο Βίκτωρα. Φέρρυ από Χιροσίμα για Κούρε, περιλαμβάνει πέρασμα από το ναύσταθμο του Kure και τα ναυπηγεία με δυο πλοία μεταφοράς κοντέϊνερ. Στα ίδια ναυπηγεία είχε κατασκευαστεί και το θωρηκτό Yamato. 
> Είναι προφανώς ένα τοπικό φέρρυ, και ακούγονται και οι ανακοινώσεις και στα αγγλικά. Ο Vlogger έχει πολλά ταξίδια με φέρρυ στο κανάλι του και μερικά και στην Ελλάδα.


Ευχαριστώ! Να μπορούσα να επισκεφθώ αυτό το ναυτικό μουσείο...Ενδεικτικό του ότι είναι το νεώτερο ηλικιακά ναυτικό του κόσμου...το υποβρύχιο-έκθεμα καθέλκυσης του 1985!
Οι Ιάπωνες είχαν χτίσει Α/Τ πάνω στα Adams,το Αmatsukaze κ την κλάση Τachikaze.
Δυστυχώς σαν ναυτικός δεν έτυχε να επισκεφθώ την χώρα αλλά από ΗΠΑ προς Κορέα πέρασα το στενό Τσουγκάρου μεταξύ Χοκκάιντο κ  Xόνσου.Αν κ έκανε ψοφόκρυο, Δεκέμβρης μήνας ήταν,κάθησα έξω με τις ώρες να απολαύσω το θέαμα.Πανδαισία γιά τον καραβολάτρη,τα ferries να πηγαινοέρχονται!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αλλο ένα φετινό video με το Sunflower Satsuma, έχει ολόκληρη παρουσίαση βλέπουμε τη μετακίνηση με το αυτοκίνητο, τις εγκαταστάσεις στο λιμάνι, τη φόρτωση...χάρμα οφθαλμών.


Το πρώτο λιμάνι θα έλεγα πλησιάζει επίπεδα Ελλάδας κ μοιάζει ανοικτό στον άσχετο.
Περιττό να πούμε ότι η "στρωματσάδα" κάτω στο πάτωμα είναι άγνωστη στα ιαπωνικά πλοία.
Πάντα με εντυπωσίαζε το κεντρικό κλιμακοστάσιο με το αίθριο που έχουν.
Αξιοσημείωτο , το πόσο υπομονετικοί είναι οι προς αποβίβαση επιβάτες.
Όσο για την φορτοεκφόρτωση των οχημάτων,τι να πω,χάρμα ιδέσθαι.Το πλήρωμα που κατευθύνει σαν στρατιωτάκια κ όχι τίποτα ωρυόμενοι παρκαδόροι. Με τα ανάλογα κατευθυντήρια βέλη φωτεινά κ μη.

----------


## Joyrider

Και να κάτι διαφορετικό που δεν έχουμε συνηθίσει. Φέρρυ-παγοθραυστικό σε δρομολόγιο στη βόρεια Ιαπωνία !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και να κάτι διαφορετικό που δεν έχουμε συνηθίσει. Φέρρυ-παγοθραυστικό σε δρομολόγιο στη βόρεια Ιαπωνία !


Αυτά τα καραβάκια μας είναι άγνωστα.Σε αυτά τα πλάτη,~ στο ύψος της Βουλγαρίας,έχει πάγους γιατί κατεβαίνει το ψυχρό ρεύμα Κουροσίβο που έλεγε κ ο Καββαδίας κ δεν υπάρχει το Gulf Stream που παραπλέει τις ακτές της Ευρώπης.

----------


## Joyrider

Φρέσκο βίντεο σημερινό, με το δρομολόγιο Hokkaido-Niigata σε φέρρυ της Shin Nihonkai !!

----------


## Blitz-X

Τελικά, ότι και να βγάλει η Mitsubishi, είναι βαπόραρος. Αυτή η πλώρη (και όχι μόνο) όλα τα λεφτά. Πολύ θα ήθελα να το δώ στο Αιγαίο σε καμιά δεκαετία - δεκαπενταετία!!!

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τελικά, ότι και να βγάλει η Mitsubishi, είναι βαπόραρος. Αυτή η πλώρη (και όχι μόνο) όλα τα λεφτά. Πολύ θα ήθελα να το δώ στο Αιγαίο σε καμιά δεκαετία - δεκαπενταετία!!!
> 
> *ΜΦΧ*


Εδώ μας τα χαλάνε οι φίλοι μας με αυτή την πλώρη ,ξαναγυρίζουμε στα παλιά.Είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν έλθει στην Ελλάδα τέτοιο βαπόρι θα της δώσουν κάποια κλίση,κάποια καμπύλη.
Στην Ιαπωνία πουλάνε τα βαπόρια τους 15-25 ετών.Πολύ πιό νέα από την Ευρώπη.
Με τα τωρινά δεδομένα θα ερχόταν στην Ελλάδα κοντά στην 25ετία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φρέσκο βίντεο σημερινό, με το δρομολόγιο Hokkaido-Niigata σε φέρρυ της Shin Nihonkai !!


H Shin Nihonkai =Nέα ( εταιρεία ) της Ιαπωνικής Θάλασσας είναι από τις μεγαλυτερες της χώρας.Κάνει ταξίδια στην ομώνυμη θάλασσα την οποία πέρασα κάποια Πρωτοχρονιά κ δεν αστειεύεται! Βαπόρια της έχουν έλθει αρκετά εδώ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ,τα ΚΡΗΤΗ,ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ κ αδελφό.Ομοίωμα του τελευταίου ως FERRY LAVENDER βλέπουμε όταν ο τύπος επιβιβάζεται στο ομώνυμο παρόν πλοίο.
Όπως βλέπουμε,ίσως σαν εμπειρία,παίρνει καμπίνα ιαπωνικού στυλ με tatami  ( στρώμα αντί κρεβάτι ) ενώ διατίθενται κ καμπίνες δυτικού στυλ.Οι ιαπωνικού στυλ με τα μικροσκοπικά μπανάκια στην Ελλάδα φυσικά ξηλώνονται.
Φίλε joyrider ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Joyrider

Τώρα που δεν έχω πια υποχρεώσεις, και μόλις τελειώσει ο κυκεώνας της πανδημίας, λέω να μαζέψω λεφτά και να κάνω ένα ταξίδι κατά κείθε.
Θα είναι απίστευτη εμπειρία !!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τώρα που δεν έχω πια υποχρεώσεις, και μόλις τελειώσει ο κυκεώνας της πανδημίας, λέω να μαζέψω λεφτά και να κάνω ένα ταξίδι κατά κείθε.
> Θα είναι απίστευτη εμπειρία !!


Όποιοι μπορούν,τυχεροί! Θα έχουμε  εμπειρία από πρώτο χέρι.
Βέβαια δεν θεωρείται κ φθηνή χώρα.

----------


## Joyrider

Φρέσκο βίντεο, προχθεσινή ανάρτηση, ταξίδι με το αγαπημένο πολλών το Kiso. 

Αφιερωμένο στους απανταχού Ιαπωνόφιλους, με ευχές για καλές γιορτές.

----------


## lissos

Kiso και Ishikari είναι έρωτας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φρέσκο βίντεο, προχθεσινή ανάρτηση, ταξίδι με το αγαπημένο πολλών το Kiso. 
> 
> Αφιερωμένο στους απανταχού Ιαπωνόφιλους, με ευχές για καλές γιορτές.


Λιμάνια με υποδομές αεοδρομίου,μπανιέρες...ιαπωνικών διαστάσεων.
Τα βαπόρια της Τaiheyo είναι το πιό "ευρωπαϊκά στην Ιαπωνία.
Στο νέο ΚΙΤΑΚΑΜΙ είναι φανερή η καταγωγή από Ν.ΡΟΔΟΣ/ΑΣΤΕΡΙΩΝ ΙΙ.
Ευχαριστούμε φίλε,καλές γιορτές!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Kiso και Ishikari είναι έρωτας.


Μοναδικά στο ότι δεν έχουν καταπέλτη πρύμα.
Το ΙSHIKARI  έχει ντεκόρ από Κυκλάδες!

----------


## Joyrider

Καινούριο βίντεο του Kuga, ταξίδι με το εντυπωσιακό Suzuran

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eυχαριστούμε φίλε joyrider.

----------


## Joyrider

Αλλο ένα φρέσκο βίντεο ταξιδιού με το Sunflower Furano

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Oι άνθρωποι είναι μπροστά κ από την Ευρώπη.
Αλλά εδώ η ΜΟL μας τα χάλασε. Άφησε την Μitsubishi κ έχτισε το βαπόρι στην JMU Marine.

----------


## Joyrider

Κάθε φορά που βλέπω αυτά τα βίντεο, εντυπωσιάζομαι με την ευταξία και την παροχή υπηρεσιών στα λιμάνια, μετά προσγειώνομαι στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κάθε φορά που βλέπω αυτά τα βίντεο, εντυπωσιάζομαι με την ευταξία και την παροχή υπηρεσιών στα λιμάνια, μετά προσγειώνομαι στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα...


Πρόκειται γιά πειθαρχημένο λαό μέχρις υπερβολής.Από εκεί πηγάζουν όλα.
Κ ας υποθέσουμε ότι υπάρχει αυτη η ευταξία κ η παροχή υπηρεσιών εδώ.Είναι άξιος  ο ελληνικός λαός αλλά κ οι παροικούντες την Ιερουσαλήμ να συμμορφωθεί με τους κανόνες ή θα κοιτάξει ο καθένας την παρτη του προσπαθώντας να παρακάμψει διαδικασίες; 
ΟΚ ανέβηκε στο πλοίο.Με την τήρηση της καθαριότητας τι γίνεται; Κ σίγουρα στα προσφερόμενα στις καμπίνες  θα γινόταν πραγματικό πλιάτσικο!!

----------


## Joyrider

Δρομολόγιο Beppu-Osaka με το Sunflower Cobalt, ωραίο το happening στον απόπλου από τους θεατές στο λιμάνι. του φάνηκε περίεργο που έχει κλειδί στην καμπίνα και η καμπίνα είναι πολύ βασική. Ο βάπορας θα μπορούσε να κάνει καριέρα στην Ελλάδα με μια ωραία μετασκευή, αφού τους φαίνεται παλιό εκεί, και είναι μόλις 22 ετών.

PS1. Με έχετε κολλήσει κι εμένα 11 χρόνια εδώ μέσα κι ας είμαι στεριανός  :Love Struck: 

PS2. Βίκτωρα έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο συμφωνώ μέχρι κεραίας !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δρομολόγιο Beppu-Osaka με το Sunflower Cobalt, ωραίο το happening στον απόπλου από τους θεατές στο λιμάνι. του φάνηκε περίεργο που έχει κλειδί στην καμπίνα και η καμπίνα είναι πολύ βασική. Ο βάπορας θα μπορούσε να κάνει καριέρα στην Ελλάδα με μια ωραία μετασκευή, αφού τους φαίνεται παλιό εκεί, και είναι μόλις 22 ετών.
> 
> PS1. Με έχετε κολλήσει κι εμένα 11 χρόνια εδώ μέσα κι ας είμαι στεριανός 
> 
> PS2. Βίκτωρα έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο συμφωνώ μέχρι κεραίας !


Eδώ βλέπουμε ένα παλιό γιά τα δεδομένα της Ιαπωνίας βαπόρι ( ~25 χρονών τα πουλάνε ) το οποίο εσωτερικά κ εξωτερικά δείχνει πολυκαιρισμένο.Με μετασκευή στην Ελλάδα γίνεται κούκλα!

----------


## Joyrider

Αναφορά ταξιδιού με το ολοκαίνουριο μόλις λίγων μηνών φέρρυ Hamayu από την Yokosuka στο Shinmoji, δεν περιγράφω άλλο, πάω στη γωνιά μου να κλάψω μόνος μου...

----------


## threshtox

> Αναφορά ταξιδιού με το ολοκαίνουριο μόλις λίγων μηνών φέρρυ Hamayu από την Yokosuka στο Shinmoji, δεν περιγράφω άλλο, πάω στη γωνιά μου να κλάψω μόνος μου...



Έχει χώρο να κλάψουμε μαζί;;;😋

----------


## Joyrider

Σημερινό βίντεο με το φέρρυ Hibiki που διπλώνει το Hamayu στο ίδιο δρομολόγιο. Καινούριο και αυτό κατασκευής 2015.

----------


## Joyrider

> Έχει χώρο να κλάψουμε μαζί;;;😋


Δεν βλέπω το Βίκτωρα να απαντάει, δεν θα έχει συνέλθει ακόμα  :Kiwi Fruit:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν βλέπω το Βίκτωρα να απαντάει, δεν θα έχει συνέλθει ακόμα


Tι να πω....τα σχόλια είναι περιττά!
Ίσως είδαμε το ελληνικό ακτοπλοϊκό της επόμένης 25ετίας!

----------


## Joyrider

Φρεσκότατο χθεσινό βίντεο, ταξίδι στο Hokaido με το Kitakami, απολαύστε ελεύθερα.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D43cWLYDJ3k

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φρεσκότατο χθεσινό βίντεο, ταξίδι στο Hokaido με το Kitakami, απολαύστε ελεύθερα.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D43cWLYDJ3k


To βαπόρι απόγονος των Ν ΡΟΔΟΣ κ ΑΣΤΕΡΙΩΝ ΙΙ. Η Τaiheyo είναι η πιό "δυτική" εταιρεία της Ιαπωνίας.
Γιά μιά άλλη φορά βλέπουμε ότι τα λιμάνια της Ιαπωνίας είναι κλειστά στους κάθε λόγής άσχετους. .
Σαν ναυτικός έχω περάσει από Χοκκάιντο.Το εκεί στενό Τσουγκάρου είναι η χαρά του καραβολάτρη λόγω των πλοίων που το κροσσάρουν.
Να'σαι καλά φίλε!

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλημέρα !


¶λλο ένα φοβερό βίντεο που είδα χτες.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMi1myXNSII

----------


## threshtox

Κλάψτε άφοβα φίλοι μου...

Ιαπωνία, μεγάλο μου όνειρο για ταξίδι, αν και το βλέπω να μην εκπληρώνεται...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλημέρα !
> 
> 
> ¶λλο ένα φοβερό βίντεο που είδα χτες.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMi1myXNSII


Πατρίδα ευχαριστούμε.
Να μην αδικούμε την φτωχή μας Ελλάδα αλλά οι συνθήκες στην Ιαπωνία τόσο στα βαπόρια όσο κ στα λιμάνια είναι ανώτερες από τις περισσότερες αν όχι όλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες.
Το βαπόρι χωρίς να θέλω να το μειώσω,ναυπηγήθηκε στο Ιmabari κ όχι στη Μitsubishi από την οποία προέρχονται τα περισσότερα θαλασσοβάπορα που έχουμε εδώ.
Το δρομολόγιο γίνεται στην αρκετά προστατευμένη Εσωτερική θάλασσα Σέτο κ όχι στον ανοικτό Ειρηνικό ή την Ιαπωνική θάλασσα η οποία βγάζει καιρούς.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κλάψτε άφοβα φίλοι μου...
> 
> Ιαπωνία, μεγάλο μου όνειρο για ταξίδι, αν και το βλέπω να μην εκπληρώνεται...


Ωραία να κλάψουμε! Αλλά είμαστε άξιοι εμείς σαν λαός + οι ακάλεστοι που έχουν μαζευτεί στην χώρα μας,να τηρήσουμε αυτή την τάξη κ την καθαριότητα;; Φανταστείτε το τι πλιάτσικο θα έπεφτε στα προσφερόμενα αντικείμενα στις καμπίνες!

----------


## threshtox

> Ωραία να κλάψουμε! Αλλά είμαστε άξιοι εμείς σαν λαός + οι ακάλεστοι που έχουν μαζευτεί στην χώρα μας,να τηρήσουμε αυτή την τάξη κ την καθαριότητα;; Φανταστείτε το τι πλιάτσικο θα έπεφτε στα προσφερόμενα αντικείμενα στις καμπίνες!



Φίλε Βίκτωρα, επαυξάνω. Εδώ θα παίρναμε και τα κουφώματα..

----------


## Joyrider

Νέα βίντεο από 40ωρο ταξίδι με το Ishikari από Hokaido για Nagoya. Περιέχει και πέρασμα από κακοκαιρία με ωραία πλάνα με τα κύματα να σκάνε στην πλώρη.

Επειδή είναι 2 βίντεο ξεχωριστά θα μπουν σε δύο αναρτήσεις. 

Απολαύστε !!!

----------


## Joyrider

...και η συνέχεια...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Υπέροχα,φίλε joyrider.
To βαπόρι αυτό οπουδήποτε αλλού θα αποκτούσε πρυμιό καταπέλτη που δεν έχει (δεν φαίνεται στο βίντεο).
Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε να δοκιμάσει κανείς την ιαπωνική κουζίνα κ ακριβέστερα τα μενού που σερβίρονται στα φέρρις

----------


## Joyrider

> Μοναδικά στο ότι δεν έχουν καταπέλτη πρύμα.
> Το ΙSHIKARI  έχει ντεκόρ από Κυκλάδες!



Και η επιθυμία μας έγινε πραγματικότητα αγαπητέ φίλε. Ο Kuga πριν 4-5 μέρες έφτιαξε vlog με το Ishikari από Sendai προς Hokkaido 30+ ώρες ταξίδι και κάνει ειδική μνεία στο θεματικό του Αιγαίου που έχει το βαπόρι. Έχουν ονομάσει εστιατόριο Σαντορίνη !!!

Απολαύστε φίλοι ιαπωνόφιλοι !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και η επιθυμία μας έγινε πραγματικότητα αγαπητέ φίλε. Ο Kuga πριν 4-5 μέρες έφτιαξε vlog με το Ishikari από Sendai προς Hokkaido 30+ ώρες ταξίδι και κάνει ειδική μνεία στο θεματικό του Αιγαίου που έχει το βαπόρι. Έχουν ονομάσει εστιατόριο Σαντορίνη !!!
> 
> Απολαύστε φίλοι ιαπωνόφιλοι !


Διόλου απίθανο το βαπόρι να γίνει κάποτε ελληνικό.Το  κυκλαδίτικο ντεκόρ  θα μπορούσε να διατηρηθεί αλλά κ να ανοιχτεί καταπέλτης κατάπρυμα που δεν υπάρχει κ δεν τον έδειξε.
Ευχαριστούμε φίλε!

----------


## Joyrider

Νέο βίντεο του Solo με το Fukuoka II προς Osaka. Το ωραίο είναι πως λέει ότι θέλει να το ταξιδέψει γιατί είναι παλιό και θα το αποσύρουν σύντομα για να δοκιμάσει τις ρετρό καμπίνες του.
Και κάπου εδώ κλαίω  :Very Happy:  το πλοίο είναι μόλις 20 ετών δρομολογήθηκε το 2002 και θα ήταν κουφετάκι με μια μετασκευή εδώ.
Τα χρώματα της City Line μου θυμίζουν τα πλοία του Grimaldi και κάποια στιγμή μπερδεύτηκα  :Very Happy: 

https://www.cityline.co.jp/english/

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σε κανένα ινδονησιάνο θα καταλήξει.Οι δικοί μας δεν βλέπω να αγοράζουν κ μάλιστα τόσο μεγάλο.

----------


## Joyrider

Αυτό το Miyazaki Express κοντοξάδερφο του Νήσος Ρόδος μου μοιάζει...για πείτε οι γνώστες !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτό το Miyazaki Express κοντοξάδερφο του Νήσος Ρόδος μου μοιάζει...για πείτε οι γνώστες !


Mόνο τους κοινό σημείο,η Mitsubishi. Koντοξάδελφο με Βlue Galaxy κλπ
26 χρονών,παλιό γιά την Ιαπωνία με σημεία εγκατάλειψης.
Τα dormitories κ τα tatami μόνο στην Άπω Ανατολή ευδοκιμούν! Γιά λαούς που δεν είναι καθαροί όπως οι Ιάπωνες όλα αυτά αντενδείκνυνται.Περιλαμβανομένων ημών των Ελλήνων,σκέψου φίλε ότι κάποτε στο ΜΙΛΕΝΑ κάποιος στην καμπίνα σκούπιζε τα παπούτσια του με την κουβέρτα!!!

----------


## Joyrider

Απολαύστε το παρθενικό ταξίδι του Takachiho, πριν λίγο καιρό είχα βάλει το βίντεο με το πλοίο που αντικαθιστά, που ήταν 25 χρόνων και τους φαινόταν παλιό  :Razz:  

καλή ανάσταση φίλοι μου.

https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/pho...:6945886/ships

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Η ογκώδης τσιμινιέρα παραπέμπει στο παλαιότερο συνώνυμό του το δικό μας Εuropean Express.
Δεν θα με χάλαγε ένας καταπέλτης κατάπρυμα.
Το βαπόρι που αποσύρεται το βλέπω να πουλιέται κάπου στην Άπω Ανατολή.
Δεν βλέπω από δικούς μας ενδιαφέρον γιά μεγάλα.
Καλή Ανάσταση!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SUISEN.jpg

Δυστυχώς αυτός ο βάπορας βολίδα δεν έμελε να έλθει στα μέρη μας...
Πήγε γιά σκραπ ως κορεάτικο ΗΑΝCHANG GANGWON :Disgust:

----------

